# CRUZIN INTO THE PAST



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HERE SOME PICS THAT MY DAD HAS COLLECTED OVER THE YEARS.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: great pics :thumbsup: 
thanks for posting them up 

are these mid/late 80s :dunno:


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: awesome pics! keep em comin! this is mad motivation for how i want my 65 lookin. :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

yea there from the 80s look out for more coming soon


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 hey bro love the topic i did the evolution of lowriding topic kuz i wanted to c old pics but looks like yure doing it better :biggrin: 





KEEP EM COMING!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: you have more 
:thumbsup: i cant wait 

here is the oldschool pic thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=118342


but your collection deserves its own :yes:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

yea i just see ur pixs right now there sum clean ride but i got a lot more oldschool pixs about to put up so look out for them bro...................................


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HERE MORE PIXS OF MY DAD 1978 FORD THUNDERBIRD BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HERE A PIX OF MY DAD RIDE BACK IN THE 80s


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

man i wish i had pics of the cruises down central az bk in the 90's i used to walk that mile to c them cruise as a youn kid :biggrin: any 1 got any?

heres one i took of the majestics,,its the homies jr's bk in the day


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

IDK I WOULD HAVE TO SEE WAT I GOT HERE BRO


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW NICE PICTURES


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

THE HOMIE OLDSCHOOL RIDE'S FROM FRESNO


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HERE SUM MORE OLDSCHOOL PIXS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

clene pics


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## t jubilee (May 13, 2008)

good topic,,,,the best one on lay it low nice pics,,this is what it needs to go back to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BADASS CLUB


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 11 2009, 10:42 AM~14735565
> *
> BADASS CLUB
> 
> ...


 thanks for posting pics of our club


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

im loving it


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HERE SUM OLDSCHOOL PIXS OF NEW STYLE BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

IMPERIALS CAR CLUB


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

KEEP EM COMMING !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is the begining of my retro low will be laying frame SOON 

here is a photoshop i did of it :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

FOUND THIS ON GOOGLE SEARCH


















THIS IS JUST SAD IM DEVESTATED :tears:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

STRAY'S WATS UP 
DO YOU GUY'S KNOW IF ANYONE IS SELLING A SET OF TRU-RAY'S 14X7 REV.

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME STRAY'S CAR CLUB 
KEEP IT LOW-N-SLOW <CRUZIN INTO THE PAST>


AND LOOK OUT FOR INFO ON 13X7 TRU-SPOKES!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TRU RAYS HHHHMMM :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0







RIM 2







RIM 3







RIM 4







RIM 5


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THE INTERIOR OF MY 66







WHITE DONUT,ANGEL HAIR,8TRACK KRACO AND EQ,BOMAN COLOR BAR,CHEECH & CHONG 8 TRACKS,WOLF WHISTLE, 
[/quote]


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SONY RABBIT EARS,PISTRIPE ON THE WINDOW, SWIRL PINSTRIPE ON THE BODY


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SONY TV, EAST SIDE STORY LPs, LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FROM THE 70s


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

EAST SIDE STORY 8 TRACKS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THE INTERIOR OF MY 73 CAPRICE







CHANDELIER,CHAIN STEERING WHEEL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

CHAINS AND DONUTS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

A COUPLE OF COLOR BARS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

hell yea bro i wont them did u get my number i sent it to u


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY CUZIN LOW LOW FROM FRESNO


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 12 2009, 08:13 PM~14751888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this your new car homie?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> THE INTERIOR OF MY 66
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]




> SONY RABBIT EARS,PISTRIPE ON THE WINDOW, SWIRL PINSTRIPE ON THE BODY





> SONY TV, EAST SIDE STORY LPs, LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FROM THE 70s





> EAST SIDE STORY 8 TRACKS





> [/quote]
> 
> 
> [quote]
> THE INTERIOR OF MY 73 CAPRICE [img]http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h130/GRANDMARQUIS1984/EryksCaprice1.jpg CHANDELIER,CHAIN STEERING WHEEL





>


you got some clene shit saul


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 13 2009, 07:36 AM~14755775
> *Is this your new car homie?
> *


yup got it in the begining of the year from the homie Eryk from the Boulevardos


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE FROM ALL THE LAYITLOW HOMIES PEEPIN OUT MY FORUM
STRAYS C.C. THANKS FOR KEEPIN IT REAL. CHECK OUT THESE NEW PICS I DUG OUT 
OF MY ARCHIVES.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 13 2009, 08:27 PM~14764844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Props on all the Old School Pix !


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Props to my cuz 75MARKIV559 for scanning my pics!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

TWO THUMBS UP TO ALL YOU VATOS FOR POSTING ALL THESE BADD ASS PICS. THESE PICS IS MY GENERATION . GOOD TIMES FOREVER :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

NICE PICTURES SAUL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

found these in the LTD topic


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14765333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

DAM THESE PICS MAKE ME WANT TO START A BOOK ,JUST USEING THESE PICS ,NO WORDS THE PIC,S SPEAKS 4 IT SELF :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2009, 09:06 PM~14788151
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS FUKIN CLEAN!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

bump 4 the bigg homie ,putting it down 4 the sfv 30 years ago!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 16 2009, 11:22 PM~14789555
> *bump 4 the bigg homie ,putting down 4 the sfv 30 years ago!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


orale ricardo and his pacard


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

When Lowrider Magazine, was Lowrider Magazine. These pages a puro firme, it was all about our Hente, or lives, our culture.....


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

my markIV when it was black w/ blue pearl


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JUNK_YARD_DOG (Aug 2, 2008)

HERES MY DADS RIDE I TAKE CARE OF HER GOOD TOUCH OF WINE 

































































































SHE STILL LOOKS GOOD


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

YEA THAT CAR OG SEE IT IN LOWRIDER VIDEO BACK IN THE DAYS GOING INTO THE CAR SHOW BADASS RIDE BRO


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats KOOL..... :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

nice pics!!!


----------



## JUNK_YARD_DOG (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 18 2009, 05:46 PM~14808492
> *YEA THAT CAR OG SEE IT IN LOWRIDER VIDEO BACK IN THE DAYS GOING INTO THE CAR SHOW BADASS RIDE BRO
> *




AND STILL IN GOOD HANDS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

Sick ass pics


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Aug 18 2009, 10:57 PM~14812963
> *Sick ass pics
> *



X2


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

GREAT MEMORIES


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

best topic on lay it low uffin:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

keep this m. f. going. bad ass topic


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm was that the deleted scene from blvd nights when they ended up in santa monica.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Aug 18 2009, 05:19 AM~14800476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorite road rage scenes.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

one of the best topics ever.


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 18 2009, 12:30 AM~14801627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badd asss MONTE :cheesy:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 19 2009, 03:55 PM~14820226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0  The beer cans Hoppin' Monte


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WENT TO L.A
YOU HAVE TO PAY IF YOU WANT TRU-RAYS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

this is the type of topic that motivates others to finish their cars best topic homie keep the pics coming :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 19 2009, 09:16 PM~14822377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn,that is clean


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 19 2009, 04:55 PM~14820226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AINT THAT STEVE MARTIN THE JERK?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 19 2009, 08:13 PM~14822330
> *WENT TO L.A
> YOU HAVE TO PAY IF YOU WANT TRU-RAYS
> 
> ...



AND THE WORST THING ABOUT IT .....IF YOU DIDNT BUY SOME ONE ELSE WILL


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

STARTED ON PAGE 1 AND HAVE ENJOYED THIS WHOLE THREAD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR POSTING ALL THE GREAT PICS :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
THINK I'LL GO BACK TO PAGE 1 AND DO IT AGAIN


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nice :thumbsup: is that a doughnut chain steering wheel i see also :dunno: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 19 2009, 10:14 PM~14822343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 19 2009, 08:16 PM~14822377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THIS CAR IS FOR SALE 4,000


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i never knew this video had a monte hittin switches in it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Uj1u86lrE


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Aug 12 2009, 09:00 PM~14751723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn saul thats clean


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks homie  Eryk from the Boulevardos should get the credit for this ryde


----------



## JUNK_YARD_DOG (Aug 2, 2008)

TTTFT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

the photo that were lost on sum of the pages will be back on soon this is fuck up i feel bad about this photobucket fuck up the page


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 20 2009, 09:45 PM~14834666
> *i never knew this video had a monte hittin switches in it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Uj1u86lrE
> *


fucker i for got how bad that video was and you made me watch the whole fucken thing hte monte doesn't come out until the end :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

CABRON YOU GOT A SCANNER?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great topic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 25 2009, 10:32 PM~14883025
> * CABRON YOU GOT A SCANNER? *


 yeah im gonna ask stan and art for there old pics and scan them to post on here


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2009, 10:11 PM~14882764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of this one???


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

YEAH I WILL POST MORE TONITE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES WELL WERE BACK ON WITH THAT PHOTOBUCKET PRO WE HAVE A LOT LOT LOT OF PHOTO'S ARE GOING TO PUT ON TODAY


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2009, 07:50 PM~14880718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me and my homie saw this car in a junkyard in Las Vegas about 10 years ago trip out


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2009, 09:40 PM~14882331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any more older Royal Image pics or articles they could post up ?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HERE SUM PIXS OF MY DAD 1977 EL CAMINO


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Q-VOLE SEAN 2009 & SAUL from "STRAYS C.C.". I WOULD LIKE TO SAY FIRST TO SEAN 2009, GRACIAS HOMEBOY FOR STARTING & POSTING THESE BADD ASS PHOTOS. SECOND, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK SAUL FOR POSTING MORE OF THESE FIRME PHOTOS. I DON'T KNOW HOW OLD YOU HOMEBOYS ARE BUT I WILL SAY THIS, YOU HOMIES GOT EXCELLENT TASTE ON THE OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR. I SEE THESE PHOTOS AND IT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES WHEN I WAS A CHOLITO , GROWING UP IN "PEQUENO MILPAS", HANGING OUT AT THE 7-11 & LOOKING THROUGH THE ORIGINAL "LOW RIDER MAGAZINES" 1977- 1985. MAN, THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS :yes: SO GRACIAS TO THE BOTH OF YOU FOR DOING A EXCELLENT JOB ON THIS POST & PLEASE HOMEBOYS, DON'T LET THIS POST FADE AWAY, I WANNA TAKE A CRUISE BACK DOWN TO MEMORY LANE, GOOD & BAD TIMES.GRACIAS , HOMEBOYS :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 27 2009, 09:33 PM~14904783
> *HERE SUM PIXS OF MY DAD 1977 EL CAMINO
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass el co


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

NICE EL CAMINO LOOKS GOOD ON THOSE X LACES DAVID :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Aug 27 2009, 09:46 PM~14904958
> *Q-VOLE SEAN 2009 & SAUL from "STRAYS C.C.". I  WOULD LIKE TO SAY FIRST TO SEAN 2009, GRACIAS HOMEBOY  FOR STARTING & POSTING THESE BADD ASS PHOTOS. SECOND, I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK SAUL FOR POSTING MORE OF THESE FIRME PHOTOS. I DON'T KNOW HOW OLD YOU HOMEBOYS ARE BUT I WILL SAY THIS, YOU HOMIES GOT EXCELLENT TASTE ON THE OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR. I SEE THESE PHOTOS AND IT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES WHEN I WAS A CHOLITO , GROWING UP IN "PEQUENO MILPAS", HANGING OUT AT THE 7-11 & LOOKING THROUGH THE ORIGINAL "LOW RIDER MAGAZINES" 1977- 1985. MAN, THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS :yes: SO GRACIAS TO THE BOTH OF YOU FOR DOING A EXCELLENT JOB ON THIS POST & PLEASE HOMEBOYS, DON'T LET THIS POST FADE AWAY, I WANNA TAKE A CRUISE BACK DOWN TO MEMORY LANE, GOOD & BAD TIMES.GRACIAS , HOMEBOYS :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 27 2009, 01:49 PM~14899846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY CUZIN LOW LOW


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

NICE PICTURES DAVID I SEE MEL TOOK OUT THE LTD FOR A PICTURE BOTH CARS LOOK GOOD


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 30 2009, 01:28 PM~14927242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 these pics of OG MIKE are...the shit, to say tha least. excellence :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

YEA UNIQUES SAN JO YEA MY DAD SAID THATS OLD SCHOOL PIX RIGHT THERE .........BRO BUT YEA WERE GOING TO MELL PAD LATER AND WE ARE GO TO TAKE MORE PIXS THERE BUT ALL HIT U UP ABOUT THEM K


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 31 2009, 09:49 PM~14943429
> *YEA UNIQUES SAN JO YEA MY DAD SAID THATS OLD SCHOOL PIX  RIGHT THERE .........BRO BUT YEA WERE GOING TO MELL PAD LATER AND WE ARE GO TO TAKE MORE PIXS THERE BUT ALL HIT U UP ABOUT THEM K
> *


  LET ME KNOW I SPOKE TO MELL EARLIER


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## t jubilee (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Aug 17 2009, 08:30 PM~14798766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful,, i would have left it that way :biggrin:


----------



## t jubilee (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Aug 17 2009, 08:30 PM~14798766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would have left the lincoln candy red.. thats beautiful


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great pics


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES HERE SOME MORE PICS THAT I DUGG UP HOPE YALL ENJOY THEM
WITH THAT SAID LETS TAKE A TRIP TO DA PAST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

GOOD JOB, SEAN 2009 & SAUL, YOU VATOS KNOW HOW TO PUT IT DOWN :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 30 2009, 01:32 PM~14927267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

GOTDAMN... the good old days when lowriding was in more than just a impala, caddy or G body....

Fuck whatever happened to all them Glasshouses... almost forgot there where that many back in the day...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

GREAT PICS its always good to see some of the old days


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 2 2009, 12:26 PM~14959580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did this end up here


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 6 2009, 08:31 PM~14698565
> *HERE SOME PICS THAT MY DAD HAS COLLECTED OVER THE YEARS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 1 2009, 09:11 PM~14955429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 "PEACHES N CREAM"


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

NIce picssss


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

OLDSCHOOL

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

These are my rims... :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics sean_2009 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP SAUL :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 8 2009, 09:19 AM~15013335
> *WATS UP SAUL :thumbsup:
> *


AQUI NOMAS


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


PEEP THIS 1979 T-BIRD 

SITTING ON 14/7 TRU-RAYS / BOWTIE CAPS / 5-20'S


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Them ol T-birds are bad, Peeps up here in the NW just dont know,Well some do, but most wont roll fords for some reason, My home boy is trying to sell his and aint nobody intersted, He is practicully given it away, Theres nothing wrong with the car he just has to many cars and cant fix them all up, I want to buy it but I feel the same way, I got 2 many cars already.

If any of you guys are interested hit me up I think he wants $2500, Its got 2 pumps and wires, Hydros never been used hard just used as a cruzer
here it is


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

:cheesy: LOVE THIS TOPIC :cheesy:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louie_@Sep 9 2009, 03:54 PM~15029761
> *:cheesy: LOVE THIS TOPIC :cheesy:
> *


 I 2nd that
Thx Sean and others for makin this one bad ass topic


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MUCH LOVE LEO YEA MY DAD HAD A T-BIRD TO IT WAS A 78 THE BEST ONE IN FRESNO ARE HOME TOWN HERE SUM PIXS OF IT..............





























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 9 2009, 04:39 PM~15030160
> *MUCH LOVE LEO YEA MY DAD HAD A T-BIRD TO IT WAS A 78 THE BEST ONE IN FRESNO ARE HOME TOWN HERE SUM PIXS OF IT..............
> 
> 
> ...


Tight,


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

ANY MORE PICTURES OF THESE TWO BOMBS. ARE THEY STILL AROUND TODAY.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 7 2009, 10:41 PM~15011421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh: 1979 :nono: :banghead: 1976 :yessad:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

OLDSCHOOL LOWRIDER VIDEO HERE THE LINK

:thumbsup: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6w99FlgjQ


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

OldSkool is timeless. Great Thread!!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:worship: :worship: Beautiful pics!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: ONCE AGAIN, A THANK YOU TO ALL THE LAYITLOW HOMIES FOR CHECKING OUT OUR TOPIC "CRUZIN INTO THE PAST" MUCH LOVE TO ALL AND REMBER KEEP IT LOW N SLOW AND KEEP IT REAL :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY CUZIN DALE 1975 LINCOIN CONTINENTAL MARK IV SCRAPPING


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey sean thanks for posting up all the old skool pics. I've seen a lot of them on different threads but it's nice to see them all in one topic. I even saw a pic of my 67, thanks.  Here's a pic my bro took at a Korner car club hop here in San Diego around 1978/79. I was fortunate to have older brothers that would take me to the shows and hops with them. Puro Escuela Vieja!!! uffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 22 2009, 05:19 PM~15156437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## t jubilee (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 26 2009, 09:25 AM~15192342
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> *


OG LIFESTYLE :thumbsup: guys like MIKE are very much NEEDED and APPRECIATED in the lowrider movement now that car can proudly be called a LOWRIDER  absolutely beautiful


----------



## t jubilee (May 13, 2008)

DAMM GOOD JOB ON THIS TOPIC SEAN. this is the best one yet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

wish i had pics from those days love this topic :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HERE A VIDEO THAT ME AND MY DAD MADE FOR LIFESTYLE C.C 
SEAN_2009 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

lots of kool pics in here :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 8 2009, 11:55 AM~15303237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

wats up saul long time no talk


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>









<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 8 2009, 12:52 PM~15303708
> *wats up saul long time no talk
> *


how you doing sorry i couldnt make it out to the show up there my phone was messed up the car was getting juiced all kinds of drama


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thats all good bro just wanted to here from you :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HERE MY DAD 72 IN THE 1ST STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>









<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ALL BE IN VEGAS TAKIN ALL THE PIXS HIT ME UP


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP ALL MY LAYITLOW HOMIES JUST GOT BACK FROM LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW CHECK OUT THEASE PIXS ENJOY THEM HOMIES


KEEP IT LOW-SLOW


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

PIXS BE4 THE SHOW


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK HERE THE PIXS ON SUNDAYS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

BAD ASS


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

that red monte with the t tops is clean


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks bro yea that has a 13 year old paint job and still look new


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 14 2009, 11:43 AM~15353726
> *thanks bro yea that has a 13 year old paint job and still look new
> *


13 damn :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ALL BE THERE TAKEIN ALL THE PIXS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

My friend Ceniseros, just picked up this 68 Impala from a tow yard here in San Diego for $400. Chopped top, kustom grill, shaved, he scored, a true 70's Lowrider. He's already doing it up old skool style, swivel seats, a 59 Impala dash, old skool wire wheels and more. He's planning on breaking it out at Chicano Park in April of next year. uffin: Sorry about the pic, I took it with my cell phone.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

My Homie, Cruiser's, 79 Le Sabre around 83/84. Lifted all around, 5:20's, Tru Rays and a Park Avenue front clip and interior. It was a nice ride for a 19 year old back then.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

My bro's 65 T Bird, he later sold it to me for $350 when I graduated from High Skool. uffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIE'S I HOPE EVERYBODY GOT HOME SAFE AFTER KOOL ASS WEEKEND IN VEGAS.........I LIKE TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO MELL PiCON FOR HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE 559 IN VEGAS KEEP IT LOW-SLOW PURO OLD SCHOOL 76 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67+Oct 17 2009, 12:59 AM~15384765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car gives me more inspiration for my monte


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Going soon to be for sale :thumbsup: 

<center>









<center>









<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 29 2009, 03:24 PM~15506278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

[/quote]

what are those called


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Nov 2 2009, 12:54 AM~15534149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chips?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> LOOK DAVE'S WEARING PANTS :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Nov 2 2009, 10:46 PM~15544118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one looks like the one you had


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2009, 09:59 PM~15544289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this, I love seeing things from my clubs past


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2009, 10:04 PM~15544361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You motherfucker. :biggrin: 

I miss that car so much.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin: i miss the ride to homie


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> > LOOK DAVE'S WEARING PANTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> BAWHAHAHAHA...I noticed that too!
> Whats up guys :wave: :wave:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2009, 09:46 PM~15544118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MY FIRST 74 I PUT CADI SQUARE LIGHTS :thumbsup:THANKS FOR POSTING THIS UP SAUL :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2009, 07:47 PM~15575723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah is that yours saul? man i can't wait to get this job and buy a set of old school rims like some tru spokes for my monte :cheesy: :biggrin: and what are you running glasspacks or straight pipe and what and what size is it


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

its not my car it belongs to someone in the glasshouse topic


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE FLASHBACK SEAN  TOOK ME WAY BACK


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:0 whos 77 malibu that thing is bad a partner off mine had 1


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 10 2009, 03:45 PM~14727721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

This is most defintelty one of the best topics on LIL
Thank You


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/
Give credit where credit is due. Howard Gribble is the man for taking those high res shots back in the day. And his Impala was the shit! Here is it with none other than Walt Prey standing next to it.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL LAYITLOW HOMIES ALL BE AT THE TRAFFIC so.cal CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 6 2009, 09:19 AM~15581340
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/
> Give credit where credit is due.  Howard Gribble is the man for taking those high res shots back in the day.  And his Impala was the shit!  Here is it with none other than Walt Prey standing next to it.
> 
> ...


This Topic should be called *sean_2009 CRUZIN INTO ALL OTHER TOPICS AND PUTTING THE PICTURES HERE.* :0


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

LET HIM DO HIS THING.  I'VE BEEN ENJOYING THE PICS HES POSTING FOR A WHILE NOW.... KEEP POSTING SEAN.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't get me wrong. I'm happy Sean is doing his thing and posting up all these pics. This thread is the best one on LIL right now. But give credit where credit is due is all I'm saying. That's how you show real appreciation for the old school. Big ups to Mike(5six) too. I see alot of his pics in here as well.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

THANKS TINO'G' FOR HAVEIN MY BACK BUT YEA THERE WILL BE MORE PIXS SOON :thumbsup: AND FOR BIG TIME THANKS FOR THE COMMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

THANKS ERYK :thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

No prob homie. :thumbsup: 

Let's keep it going. This was my uncle's 65 back in the early 70's.


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Nov 6 2009, 11:03 AM~15582443
> *This Topic should be called sean_2009 CRUZIN INTO ALL OTHER TOPICS AND PUTTING THE PICTURES HERE.  :0
> *


 Dont get me wrong there should be some shot outs from where the pics came from
but this forum kicks ass.. why go jumpin from forum to forum looking for og lowrider pics when some one went out of there way to gather them n post them all in one forum .. 

Just my .02 

Keep up the good wrk :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 6 2009, 11:06 AM~15583125
> *Big ups to Mike(5six) too.  I see alot of his pics in here as well.
> *


  :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 08:57 PM~15601779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin clean


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 08:57 PM~15601779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin clean


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 07:55 PM~15602427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES 
JUST GOT BACK FROM THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW HAD A GOOD TIME. I'LL LIKE TO SHARE MY PIX'S WHIT EVERYONE KICK BACK AND ENJOY THEM.
KEEP IT LOW-N-SLOW
SEAN_2009


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHITE 71
CHECK OUT THIS 1971 IMPALA CUSTOM 
KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL IN THE PARKING LOT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB PUTTIN IT DOWN LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!
KANDY<->PLUSH<->LAID


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY DAD AND CARTOON!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MR.CARTOON'S "62 VERT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

DR.GREENTHUMB "61" VERT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY DAD AND DANNY "D"


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

"PANTY RAID"


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY DAD AND JOE RAY!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

"MOON FLOWER"


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Nov 6 2009, 03:07 AM~15579897
> *:0 whos 77 malibu that thing is bad a partner off mine had 1
> *


any info on this burgandy malibu? :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 10 2009, 03:45 PM~14727721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Nov 9 2009, 06:53 PM~15612198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that car gives me inspiration for my 74 monte


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP SAUL :wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 9 2009, 09:12 PM~15614855
> *WATS UP SAUL :wave:
> *


aqui nomas how are u  :wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

old school KRLA sticker :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

almost done  backyard boogie


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

<center>


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Nov 9 2009, 10:08 PM~15614783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP SAUL WERE ARE YOU FINDIN THSES OLD "G" PIXS FROM THEE INDIVIDUALS CAR SHOW FROM 1982 THANKS FOR POSTIN THEM BRO


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 12 2009, 11:18 PM~15652186
> *WHATS UP SAUL WERE ARE YOU FINDIN THSES OLD "G" PIXS FROM THEE INDIVIDUALS CAR SHOW FROM 1982 THANKS FOR POSTIN THEM BRO
> *


someone posted them on the h.a.m.b :cheesy: there not mine


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 12 2009, 11:07 PM~15652055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS 1974 IMPALA BELONGS TO MONDO E. FROM THE SHADES OF BROWNS CAR CULB BACK IN 1982 .......... :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

O THATS COOL BRO ALL I WAS JUST ASKIN GOOD LOOKIN FOR PASTIN THEM THEY ARE MY DAD HOMIES FROM BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THE MAN HIMSELF TED WELLS SCHOOLING ME :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 12 2009, 11:24 PM~15652250
> *O THATS COOL BRO ALL I WAS JUST ASKIN GOOD LOOKIN FOR PASTIN THEM THERE WERE MY DAD HOMIES FROM BACK IN THE DAYS
> *


HOW U GUYS DOING SAY WHATS UP TO UR DAD FOR ME AND MEL


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 12 2009, 11:02 PM~15651980
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS 1968 EL CAMMINO BELONGS TO PETE M. PRES. OF THE THEE INDIVIDUALS FRESNO CAR CULB


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

COOL I WILL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

GABINO FROM BROWN SOCIETY ALWAYS HAS SOME FIRME RIDES IN HIS SHOP OUT THERE IN VISALIA :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

SAUL MY DAD SAID THAT YOUR KILLIN HIM KEEP POSTIN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TRU=SPOKES
TRU=CLASSICS
TRU=RAYS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

RICKS 64 FROM LOS BOULEVARDOS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 12 2009, 11:24 PM~15652251
> *THE MAN HIMSELF TED WELLS SCHOOLING ME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ABOUT TIME SOMEONE SCHOOLS YOU PINCHE NUCKLE HEAD


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

EAST SIDE STORY 8 TRACKS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HOME MADE RABBIT EARS


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 12 2009, 11:51 PM~15652563
> *HOME MADE RABBIT EARS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 12 2009, 11:55 PM~15652611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shitz cleannnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 12 2009, 11:51 PM~15652563
> *HOME MADE RABBIT EARS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Came across these when I googled tru spokes :biggrin: took me to this site called square dumps .com :dunno:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

(75MarkIV559) BEAR SAID HOW ABOUT THEM BEARS LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

FOUND THESE ON THAT HAMB SITE ... 
SOME MITE BE A REPOST


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 13 2009, 12:52 AM~15653117
> *(75MarkIV559) BEAR SAID HOW ABOUT THEM BEARS LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


HAHAHA I WOULDNT TALK IF I WAS A RAIDER FAN


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

My 76 Lincoln Mark IV. I'm the second owner. Car was purchased new in Fresno in 1976. Spent it's whole life in Fresno. Did a stint in Santa Cruz where I found it and brought it home. Had to give it some old school flavor.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thaat lincoln is bad eryk good seeing u at van nuys cruise


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Sean and Saul, killin em with all the old school pics, luving them bigtime, reminding me of my childhood... keep it up....


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 13 2009, 04:06 AM~15653291
> *My 76 Lincoln Mark IV.  I'm the second owner.  Car was purchased new in Fresno in 1976.  Spent it's whole life in Fresno.  Did a stint in Santa Cruz where I found it and brought it home.  Had to give it some old school flavor.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I think imma have to paint mine black again
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Nov 13 2009, 11:02 AM~15655294
> *Damn I think imma have to paint mine black again
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


any of you know where i can get the radiator hold down for one of these Linclons? my homie just got his back and now its missing the hold down


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 12 2009, 10:51 PM~15652563
> *HOME MADE RABBIT EARS
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: uffin: uffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Nov 13 2009, 12:28 AM~15652288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 9 2009, 05:56 PM~15612260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC OF MY MC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15663910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my most favorate scenes from any movie...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

the best part of the movie besides the van nuys cruise :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 13 2009, 02:57 PM~15657234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The 1st pick of the camaro was taken at the cross in Ventura CA.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 14 2009, 12:18 PM~15663910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i haven't seen this movie in a long time


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

> [/quote
> 
> what's the name of this movie I'd like to see it?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:scrutinize: :wow: corvette summer - i would say its a must see 

only the lil scene with lows but a great 70s-80s flick 

also check out blv knights and the heartbreaker if you havent seen those :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 15 2009, 05:43 AM~15669605
> *:scrutinize:  :wow: corvette summer - i would say its a must see
> 
> only the lil scene with lows but a great 70s-80s flick
> ...


Thanks stilldownivlife I'll check them out.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

HELLO RICH CHECKING OUT THE OLD SCHOOL :wave:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Alot of nice pic. I always like the old pic from back in ta days


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

94 SUPER SHOW L.A SPORTS ARENA FIRST TIME SHOWING OF JOE RAY'S (LAS VEGAS) LIFESTYLE C.C 

MORE CLIPS OF THE SHOW COMING SOON 
SEAN_2009 

8GRVgCSxTek


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Veterans Park In Sylmar


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 13 2009, 02:58 PM~15657238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres this car at now? Or does Jesse still have it?


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is another old sch pict


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962+Nov 16 2009, 01:11 AM~15677153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was auctioned off at Barret-Jackson last year. Went for 16,900 I think. Sold to some guy in Texas.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY DAD'S 1972 IMPALA CUSTOM 
BACK IN THE DAY'S
SEAN_2009 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2009, 12:24 AM~15652251
> *THE MAN HIMSELF TED WELLS SCHOOLING ME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PICNHE SAUL, THATS A CLEAN FLIC HOMIE!!!! TELL THE HOMIES I SAID QVO!!!! SEE U AT POMONA NEXT TIME!  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 16 2009, 02:14 AM~15677167
> *Wheres this car at now? Or does Jesse still have it?
> *


some guy here on lil has it

sean your jefes car was clean :biggrin: theres one here in clovis same color only w/o the vynl top and is on 17s but its still clean  . i like the videos


----------



## GeedUp83 (Oct 8, 2009)

sick ass rides


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

JOE RAY'S
WILD CHERRY
LIFESTYLE C.C


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 16 2009, 12:14 PM~15680082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 16 2009, 09:32 PM~15685233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte :cheesy: but i am not diggin the headliner though  

here some NM rides






















































































































74 montes   :biggrin: 


















LIFESTYLE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

THE HOMIE ERYK RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP 75MarkIV559


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

JOE RAYS HOLLYWOOD LIFESTYLE C.C


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

EASTSIDE C.C


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

THIS IS THE CILP 2 FROM THE L.A SUPER SHOW 1994 
FOR MORE INFO ABOUT THE FULL CAR SHOW VIDEO E-MAIL ME


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the video clip :yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HERE'S A PEEK OF MY DAD'S BOOK 

HE CALL'S IT HIS LIFESTYLE HISTROY BOOK IT'S HAS OVER 30YEAR'S OF PIX'S HE HAS COLLECTED OVER THE YEAR'S AS FAR AS BACK TO 1977 TILL NOW.IT HAS OVER 300 PAGE'S OF LOWRIDERING HISTROY AT ITS FINEST 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

A BIG SHOUT OUT TO RICK ORTEGA FOR KEEP IT REAL FOR OVER 30YEAR'S WITH LIFESTYLE C.C HAD A CHANCE TO MEET HIM AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME RICK............KEEP IT LOW N SlOW.................. 


MASTER OF ELEGANCE 1964 CHEVY IMPALA 









ALADDIN 1964 CHEVY IMPALA 

















EYE'S WITH OUT A FACE 1984 CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 19 2009, 02:48 AM~15711968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i have that percentage tint on my monte :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 19 2009, 02:50 AM~15711979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TANGERINE DREAM BAD ASS 58


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Best thread on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Nov 19 2009, 01:37 AM~15711921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaamn. This is bad ass.



Thanks Sean. You're killin it right homie. I know you got more in your dad's book too.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 17 2009, 12:04 PM~15691648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those yours homie?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 18 2009, 09:48 AM~15702862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 16 2009, 07:32 PM~15685233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that car at now? Let me know if its for sale...
AG!


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Nov 20 2009, 09:50 AM~15725902
> *Where is that car at now? Let me know if its for sale...
> AG!
> *


 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Nov 20 2009, 09:50 AM~15725902
> *Where is that car at now? Let me know if its for sale...
> AG!
> *


out here in the inland empire seen it on cragislist


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 21 2009, 05:59 PM~15739882
> *out here in the inland empire seen it on cragislist
> *


damn really do you know how much :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

These are some pics of my cars that I had  

My first 68 back in 1985 








My 2nd 68 in 1990 








& my 66 caprice also in 1990 








All with Tru Spokes


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 21 2009, 08:36 PM~15741076
> *damn really do you know how much :0
> *


2800 obo


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome thread. Dig all of the ol pics, lots of motivation. Big surprise when I saw my monte and my pop's lincoln. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 21 2009, 11:04 PM~15742030
> *2800 obo
> *


damn really if i had that kind of money i would get it so i can have 2 bad ass montes :biggrin:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

wud up Uncle / lil cuz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

my dads ride..back in the day..









and he doesnt stop


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHAT'S UP DAVE AND SEAN


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Nov 23 2009, 11:01 PM~15762761
> *wud up Uncle / lil cuz :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WATS UP BIG CUZIN LOL :h5:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Nov 24 2009, 09:45 AM~15765709
> *WHAT'S UP DAVE AND SEAN
> *




WATS UP ESIDECADDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@Nov 23 2009, 10:10 PM~15762886
> *my dads ride..back in the day..
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of the White original 67  & Tell your Dad Joe says hello :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

wats up anthony67


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 24 2009, 12:07 PM~15767102
> *WATS UP BIG CUZIN LOL :h5:
> *


Chillin @ wrk killing all this free time ha ha ha


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Internet back up n running bring over somemore pics to scan


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP DALE ABOUT TIME LOL MY DAD SAID ITS ALL ABOUT THE DOUBLE DOOR'S AND THE CREEK CREEK CREEK CREEK LOL :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP 3wishz


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 24 2009, 01:27 PM~15767816
> *WATS UP DALE ABOUT TIME LOL MY DAD SAID ITS ALL ABOUT THE DOUBLE DOOR'S AND THE CREEK CREEK CREEK CREEK LOL  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



FUCK YEA.. DOUBLE DOORS THIS FRIDAY 930PM STARLINE IN FRESNO .. ONE OF THE BEST DOORS COVER BANDS.. N THEN MAYBE THE CREEK

WISKEY WUTTTTTTTTTTT ....WISKEY CREEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!! LOL...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Nov 24 2009, 02:17 PM~15768193
> *FUCK YEA.. DOUBLE DOORS THIS FRIDAY 930PM STARLINE IN FRESNO .. ONE OF THE BEST DOORS COVER BANDS.. N THEN MAYBE THE CREEK
> 
> WISKEY WUTTTTTTTTTTT ....WISKEY CREEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!! LOL...
> *



LOL 67DAYS TO MY BDAY


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BIG UP'S TO MY CUZIN DALE FOR SCANIN MY DAD'S PIXS FOR ARE TOPIC


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just a lil taste of whats bustin out in the 559 in * 2010!*




[/quote]


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 24 2009, 10:13 PM~15773611
> *BIG UP'S TO MY CUZIN DALE FOR SCANIN MY DAD'S PIXS FOR ARE TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...



ABOUT TIME LOL.. CAN I GET SOME PROPS SHIT !!! HHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 24 2009, 10:27 PM~15773809
> *
> 
> 
> ...












SEE DALE HERE THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 24 2009, 10:48 PM~15774081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 24 2009, 02:12 PM~15768149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 25 2009, 01:18 AM~15775433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooo I c


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> Just a lil taste of whats bustin out in the 559 in * 2010!*


[/quote]
thats fuckin sick :cheesy:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

FOUND THESE IN THE IMPERIALS FORUM


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

GREAT PICS SEAN KEEP EM COMING.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

THANKS TINO'G' :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i always love checking in on this topic :yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 25 2009, 08:08 PM~15783308
> *:thumbsup: i always love checking in on this topic :yes:
> *



thanks bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Nov 25 2009, 01:44 PM~15780030
> *FOUND THESE IN THE IMPERIALS FORUM
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

This topic keeps getten better and better :thumbsup:


----------



## t jubilee (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 24 2009, 02:05 PM~15768083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TOPIC AND PICS SEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by t jubilee_@Nov 27 2009, 09:26 PM~15802060
> *GOOD TOPIC AND PICS SEAN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

A BIG SHOUT OUT TO MY NEPHEW DALE FOR THE INVITE TO SEE THE BEST COVER BAND TODAY.. "THE DOULBE DOORS" A FRI NIGHT TO REMBER IT WAS HELD AT THE STARLINE NIGHT CLUB IN FRESNO AGAIN THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!

FROM BEAR :thumbsup: 

6O6x_m4zvFs


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Gotta love those split bumpers! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

nice pic's sean............


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 30 2009, 12:50 AM~15819490
> *A BIG SHOUT OUT TO MY NEPHEW DALE FOR THE INVITE TO SEE THE BEST COVER BAND TODAY..      "THE DOULBE DOORS"  A FRI NIGHT TO REMBER IT WAS HELD AT THE STARLINE NIGHT CLUB IN FRESNO AGAIN  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FROM BEAR :thumbsup:
> ...


No problem unk if anyone likes the doors they gotta check out this coverband the show was off the hook u can even check there website the double doors.com I beleive. Once again no problem it was a good as time felt like I jumped in a time machine lol dudes kicked ass


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 12:31 PM~15822645
> *Gotta love those split bumpers! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.thedoubledoors.com/video.html


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Nov 30 2009, 12:46 PM~15822751
> *nice pic's sean............
> *



THANKS LOUIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

REAL GOOD TOPIC SEAN,LETS KEEP IT ON TOP


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

Top


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

wats up angel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 30 2009, 11:44 PM~15829943
> *REAL GOOD TOPIC SEAN,LETS KEEP IT ON  TOP
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HEARTBREAKER Street Of Fire


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

always cool to see the pics in this topic. Good Job!


----------



## __________ (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Killer pics. hope theres more out there.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Dec 2 2009, 10:34 PM~15854937
> *Killer pics.  hope theres more out there.
> *



YES THERE IS :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*MY SECOUND 63 IN 1979*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*MY FIRST 63 IN 1979*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*MY 1962 FORD F100 UNIBODY*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*MY DADS 1959 CHRYSLER IMPERIAL*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 3 2009, 04:08 PM~15861741
> *MY 1962 FORD F100 UNIBODY
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WILL POST SOME MORE LATER :biggrin: WHATS UP SEAN


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 3 2009, 04:23 PM~15861922
> *WILL POST SOME MORE LATER :biggrin: WHATS UP SEAN
> *



COOL COOL NUTTHING MUCH JUST BEEN CHILLIN


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHAT'S UP ALL LAYITLOW HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 3 2009, 05:22 PM~15862588
> *WHAT'S UP ALL LAYITLOW HOMIES  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP SAUL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

whats up Sean :wave: :wave:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

wud up cuz n uncle had to trow some war up in this forum lol


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*THE FINE LOOK'N L.T.D HAS A NEW HOME (LOS ANGELES CALIF.* )


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 3 2009, 07:33 PM~15863973
> *THE FINE LOOK'N L.T.D HAS A NEW HOME (LOS ANGELE'S CALIF. )
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 3 2009, 05:21 PM~15862577
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:dunno: :dunno: thats looks like new booty where the oldskoo booty lol :dunno: :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MORE PIXS SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 4 2009, 06:23 PM~15874099
> *MORE PIXS SOON  :thumbsup:
> *


I wanna see that whole damn book of LIFESTYLE pics!!! PLEASE POST ALL CONTENT!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 5 2009, 06:35 AM~15879038
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA
> *


do you know what the name of the songs are


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Q-VO ERYK YOUR 53 OLDS IS VERY NICE LOVE THAT OLD SCHOOL TOUCH ONE BADASS RIDE... KEEP IT LOW-N-SLOW*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

Duke's Back In Da Days


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 6 2009, 05:18 PM~15890888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting that pic right there. tha'ts where I'm from. the city of salt. loving all the old school memories. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

nice pics David


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 4 2009, 08:48 PM~15876125
> *I wanna see that whole damn book of LIFESTYLE pics!!! PLEASE POST ALL CONTENT!!!
> *


here the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14798680


some of the pages from my dads lifestyle book..............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 7 2009, 03:18 PM~15900940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSS MALIBU


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP ALL LAYITLOW HOMIE'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP SEAN


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 7 2009, 03:33 PM~15901117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHAT'S UP LAYITLOW HOMIE'S CHECK OUT MY DAD'S CAR BACK IN 1978. HE'S TELL ME THAT HE USE TO SCRAPE THE SHIT OUT OF THIS CAR ON THE STREET'S OF FRESNO BACK IN THE DAY'S

1972 IMPALA CUSTOM
----------------------------
CANDY GOLD OVER GOLD BASE
--------------------------------------
BLACK SQUARE TUCK INTERIOR
--------------------------------------
JULCE FRONT-N-BACK
--------------------------
14X7 CRAGER'S S/S
------------------------
5X20'S
-----------
THICK ASS SCRAPE PLATE
------------------------------------


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 8 2009, 12:29 AM~15909401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car was at pomona yesterday


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2009, 12:36 AM~15909446
> *this car was at pomona yesterday
> *



DAMMMM FOR REAL FOR HOW MUCH


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 8 2009, 12:37 AM~15909453
> *DAMMMM FOR REAL FOR HOW MUCH
> *


$2800 o.b.o


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506153


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2009, 12:40 AM~15909471
> *$2800 o.b.o
> *



JUST LOOK AT THE NEW'S RIGHT NOW IT LOOK'S LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE RANING ON SUNDAY WE NEED TO TAKE TABS ON THE GRANTVIEN BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 8 2009, 12:43 AM~15909492
> *JUST LOOK AT THE NEW'S RIGHT NOW IT LOOK'S LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE RANING ON SUNDAY WE NEED TO TAKE TABS ON THE GRANTVIEN BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah it sucks is it still on


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2009, 12:50 AM~15909532
> *yeah it sucks is it still on
> *



YES IT IS.............BY THE WAY MY DAD SAID HAVE YOU FOUND OUT ANYTHING ABOUT THE T-TOP'S


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

simon i seen 1 today he has to pull the other one out of the garage tomorrow


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2009, 12:54 AM~15909567
> *simon i seen 1 today he has to pull the other one out of the garage tomorrow
> *


OK THANKS BRO


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> :0 im in love :0
> :thumbsup: great flicks


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

IM LOVIN THIS TOPIC


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 10 2009, 02:49 AM~15934715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaam! panty raid, back when. hell, you can even see the show sign of mr. cartoons '67. gr8 pic :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

100


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

love this topic!!


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: yupyup


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 10 2009, 02:38 AM~15934687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 10 2009, 02:38 AM~15934687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My old malibu


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 12 2009, 03:56 PM~15961023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These use to be mine :biggrin: i found them in las vegas and brought them to cali


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

SAUL ARE YOU READY FOR THE L.T.D :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 12 2009, 11:25 PM~15964775
> *SAUL ARE YOU READY FOR THE L.T.D  :thumbsup:
> *


I CANT WAIT HOMIE BEEN READY FOR DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

SAUL POST UP SUM OLDSCHOOL PIXS SHOW ME WAT YOU GOT uffin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

MY OLD 76 MALIBU BEFORE THE TRU SPOKES


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

SAUL HAVE GONE TO THE DR. YET I HEARD YOU HAD A BAD CASE OF L.T.D FEVER.......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 12 2009, 11:31 PM~15964836
> *SAUL HAVE GONE TO THE DR. YET I HEARD YOU HAD A BAD CASE OF L.T.D FEVER.......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

STRAYS AT THE MOONEYES SHOW TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

From Past....









To Present


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham+Dec 13 2009, 12:03 AM~15965124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what! its on supremes :cheesy:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

trip out square headlights split bumper and looks like square tube grill :cheesy: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1510541094.html


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 14 2009, 02:29 PM~15979465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN THIS FROM LIKE THE 70s N SHIT BUT IT LOOKS


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15983334
> *trip out square headlights split bumper and looks like square tube grill :cheesy: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1510541094.html
> *


ITS CALLING YOUR NAME YOU NEED IT :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 14 2009, 02:30 PM~15979477
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Es todo bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i only made it to page 8 and my index finger is going to fall off from scrolling on my mouse! whoever posted the first 8 pages, thank you for keeping lowriding alive!


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2009, 11:49 PM~15965014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos the owner of the burgandy malibu looks familiar


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*EAST LOS ANGELES HOMIEGIRLS*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 13 2009, 09:16 PM~14764677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey is that Pete?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

WWWWOOOOWW!!!! I like dem tru spokes & supremes/cragers


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice Pictures guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*DONT KNOW IF THIESE HAVE BEEN POSTED OR NOT ,BUT HERE I GO*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*TRUE LEGENDS*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 06:51 PM~15992422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i had both, the under dash 8 track player and the wars greatest hits tape....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 16 2009, 06:56 PM~16002744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 14 2009, 03:27 PM~15979454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD OF KEPT THESE :uh:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

hands down my favorite topic of all time..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 18 2009, 11:41 PM~16026368
> *hands down my favorite topic of all time..
> *


THANK'S BRO


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 18 2009, 11:49 PM~16026435
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

NICE PICS SAUL


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

This is by far the Best Topic on layitlow. Thanks for all the memories :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Great topic!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 22 2009, 12:26 AM~16055083
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

ME AND MY DADS 1951 CHEVY(I WAS 3YRS. OLD)








ME NOW (FARTHEST RIGHT)


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: servent of christ, hoppingcart, *sean_2009*
:wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*THIS IS ME AT THE 79 SUPER SHOW 17 YRS OLD*


----------



## 81RGL (Aug 9, 2006)

like the last pic :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey servent your pics are bad 

But Im pretty sure you can post more then one picture per post


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 22 2009, 02:50 PM~16059755
> *Hey servent your pics are bad
> 
> But Im pretty sure you can post more then one picture per post
> *


YEA I WILL DO THAT FOR NOW ON


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 22 2009, 02:57 PM~16059834
> *YEA I WILL DO THAT FOR NOW ON
> *


I really enjoy all your pics they are hella cool, 
By chance you dont have any old Royal Image pics from late 70s early 80s do you ?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: sean_2009, My LoW Bu, elplebe619, badwayz30, souldies, 78 Monte 4 Life, UpInSmoke619, WESIDE63


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 22 2009, 04:20 PM~16060575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0  Very Nice.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

SDV6dUWi_1Y&feature=related


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

GxiocoNgrdo&feature=related


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 22 2009, 06:12 PM~16061697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man. that's the way it should always be! keep it coming love this topic


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*DANG SURE MISS THIS CAR *:tears: 


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 22 2009, 06:33 PM~16061916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 19 2009, 07:03 AM~16027717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 19 2009, 06:58 AM~16027699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS 67 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 21 2009, 11:33 PM~16054514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAVIDS LOCO LINCOLN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 22 2009, 06:25 PM~16061840
> *SDV6dUWi_1Y&feature=related
> *


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*servent of christ*,Dec 22 2009,









*old school pic of my club nice fine servent of christ..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 19 2009, 08:14 PM~14822343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

well its about time for me to contribute :biggrin: 
heres my dad in 1977


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 24 2009, 03:16 AM~16075717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost looks like a 80s cev truck front end


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Q-VO LAYITLOW HOMIE'S I HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL FOR THE HOILDAY'S.

CHECK THIS OUT MY DAD PICK OUT HIS BEST 100 CAR'S FROM CRUZIN INTO THE PAST TOPIC. ALSO A BIG THANK'S TO ALL OF YOU FOR KEEPING US ON TOP. SO EVERYONE BE SAFE AND TAKE IT LOW-N-SLOW. SEAN_2009


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Feliz Navidad!!! :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Feliz Navidad!!! :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some old plaques i found at the scrap metal place


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THIS ONE IS FOR YOUR POPS SEAN


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Dec 26 2009, 07:11 PM~16096570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S BAD


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

SAUL,Dec 26 2009, 03:33 PM~16095467]THIS ONE IS FOR YOUR POPS SEAN :biggrin:  








*nice top...*
:0 :0 :0


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

them were the good old days...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 27 2009, 12:09 AM~16099216
> *them were the good old days...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Dec 26 2009, 07:11 PM~16096570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I still got that plaque it's a old club from salinas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 1 2009, 09:15 PM~14955487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Dec 26 2009, 07:11 PM~16096570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 25 2009, 02:20 PM~16088185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please post the article on the cover truck ?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 25 2009, 02:17 PM~16088160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please post the article on the cover car ?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: BP TTT!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave: WATS UP servent of christ


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP SEAN LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC ON TOP .


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP ALL LAYITLOW HOMIES 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sean_2009, servent of christ, SAUL, DropTop, DELGADO74, velmar666


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 28 2009, 11:37 PM~16118074
> *WHATS UP SEAN LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC ON TOP .
> *


YUP YUP :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 28 2009, 11:39 PM~16118094
> *WHATS UP ALL LAYITLOW HOMIES 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sean_2009, servent of christ, SAUL, DropTop, DELGADO74, velmar666
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP SAUL LETS SEE SUM PIXS OF THE L.T.D CHILLIN IN L.A :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 28 2009, 11:41 PM~16118117
> *WHATS UP SAUL LETS SEE SUM PIXS OF THE L.T.D CHILLIN IN L.A  :thumbsup:
> *










HERE U GO SEAN


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 28 2009, 11:46 PM~16118192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS SAUL FOR THE PIX


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THE STAR CAR


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 28 2009, 11:50 PM~16118232
> *THANKS SAUL FOR THE PIX
> *


SAY WHATS UP TO YOUR DAD AND MEL FOR ME HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

NEVERMIND THE TOP PIC THE BOTTOM ONE COUNTS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 28 2009, 11:44 PM~16118161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAVID HOW ARE U BROTHER MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 28 2009, 11:58 PM~16118322
> *DAVID HOW ARE U BROTHER MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


DOIN GOOD BRO.MARRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 29 2009, 12:02 AM~16118364
> *DOIN GOOD BRO.MARRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA
> *


GRACIAS DAVID


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

MY 77 ON TRU SPOKES


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

AND MY 73 ON TRU CLASSICS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HEY SAUL MY DAD SAID THANKS FOR POSTIN UP HIS HOMIES RIDE THE GREEN METAL FLAKE 70 IMPALA AND HAVE A SAFE NEW YEAR'S


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 28 2009, 10:27 PM~16117248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 29 2009, 12:11 AM~16118476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 28 2009, 11:51 PM~16118241
> *THE STAR CAR
> 
> 
> ...


Angelo's, Anaheim before the had the gated patio, still a good place to hang out at


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 28 2009, 11:22 PM~16118600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ORIGINALS C.C. (Dec 21, 2009)

BAD ASS RIDES


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> damn thats my dad


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*OLD SCHOOL HOPPERS*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*(NOTE)MOST OF THESE CARS ARE HOPPING ON 5.20'S *


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

those old pics of the cars hoppin are bad ass


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

This was mine in 1980 :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 29 2009, 06:55 PM~16126323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 29 2009, 07:54 PM~16126926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 29 2009, 07:12 PM~16127153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAJESTICS SO.CAL :cheesy:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 29 2009, 09:24 PM~16128126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

DANM ALL THESE RANFLAS ARE CHINGONAS  BADASS TOPIC


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

NEW CROWD CENTRAL COAST ( SANTA MARIA)  :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 30 2009, 10:25 AM~16132860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=492119&st=1980


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 30 2009, 02:36 PM~16135811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Q-VO TO ALL MY LAYITLOW HOMIES . WILL LIKE ALL OF YOU TO HAVE A SAFE NEW YEARS AND BRING IN THE YEAR 2010 LOW-N-SLOW THANKS FOR KEEPING CRUZIN IN TO THE PAST ON TOP UNTIL NEXT YEAR PEACE OUT.* :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*MY UNCLE RIDE 1984 FLEETWOOD. AND HE WAS ROLLIN WIT THE THEE INDIVDAULS FRESNO CAL PIC WAS TAKEN IN 1984*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 30 2009, 11:59 AM~16133149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l257/GRA...40370958-vi.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> > http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l257/GRA...40370958-vi.jpg
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*BEST TOPIC ON LIL...*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 30 2009, 12:58 PM~16133142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 30 2009, 10:59 AM~16133149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that shit is clean is this still around


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 1 2010, 10:03 PM~16156783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is this??


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2010, 08:09 PM~16156830
> *what is this??
> *


IT A 78 OR 79 MALIBU/


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 1 2010, 08:11 PM~16156840
> *IT A 78 OR 79 MALIBU/
> *


ITS A 1976 buick regal


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Q-VO All my L.I.L HOMIES LETS KICK OFF 2010 YEAR IN STYLE

THE OLD SCHOOL WAY............KEEP IT LOW-N-SLOW......

SEAN_2009


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave: :wave: WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 3 2010, 07:58 PM~16173282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

la super show 89










valle imperial


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sean_2009, SUPREME69, beentheredonethat6, Envious Touch, nsane86, LITO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 22 2009, 01:46 PM~16059721
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man 
I remember this ride, it had two EQ's cut into the dash


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 22 2009, 01:31 PM~16059565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet paint job !!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*VALLEY SUPERIORS CAR CLUB IN FRESNO CALIF BACK IN THE DAYS*

*1964 IMPALA OWNERHILLUP A.*










*1979 TRANS-AM-FIREBIRD OWNER:SERGIO W.*










*1970 IMPALA CUSTOM OWNER: ROY L.*










*1972 IMPALA CUSTOM OWNER: DAVID S.*










*1972 CAPRICE CLASSIC OWNER: DAVID C.*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*Buick Riviera*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

BOBBY CISNEROS 63 IMPALA


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*BOBBY CISNEROS 63 IMPALA*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 5 2010, 12:13 PM~16191546
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now there's something you don't see everyday


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 5 2010, 02:55 PM~16192358
> *Now there's something you don't see everyday
> *


THERE WAS A TIME THAT YOU WOULD SEE THIS ALMOST EVERY MONTH ,AT A QUINCENERA OR A WEDDING,BACK IN THE DAYS PASADOS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 5 2010, 02:17 AM~16188496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 5 2010, 01:24 PM~16191638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP VATOS NO BIG RIMS OR SUVS IN SITE :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 13 2009, 01:16 PM~15656928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

D.M.V STAND UP


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 6 2010, 04:06 PM~16205044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


grew up down the street from vic's parents house, his mom use to cut my hair when i was a kid...seen him driving it down Harbor Blvd in Anaheim just the other day, car still looks awsome!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 6 2009, 03:48 PM~15890599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Glass House


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 7 2009, 11:41 PM~15011426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I new that was my Starwire :biggrin: Damn I miss that wagon  But I still have my Starwires though  *


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bad ass topic :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Jan 7 2010, 04:00 PM~16216749
> *Bad ass topic :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


x2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 6 2010, 04:06 PM~16205044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 4 2010, 11:58 PM~16187964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16175958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i know i can just watch the movie, but doesn anyone have more piocs of this glasshouse, this is when i fell in love with them and the old school look, i was like in 5th grade when i saw this movie for the 1st time, i stayed up n took it from my dad's good movie stash...


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 08:53 PM~16231374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The Car was from NEW MOVEMENT CAR CLUB from SAN FERNANDO VALLEY.


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 4 2010, 11:44 PM~16187825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice grille  think it was made by HOUSE of LOWRIDERS ??????


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 08:53 PM~16231374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This glasshouse was for sale a few years back on the autotrader they were asking around 4,500 for it when i called someone had already bought it its still here in the valley put away i believe its red now


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

whats up SEAN


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 16 2009, 07:01 PM~16002812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that's my house...my Granada and my bros(lunatic) chevelle


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 9 2010, 10:04 AM~16235724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I miss this LTD


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 9 2010, 12:24 AM~16233924
> * that's my house...my Granada and my bros(lunatic) chevelle
> *


here's one from the back


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 12 2009, 12:28 PM~14747554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 29 2009, 09:16 PM~16128015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM !!!!!!!! luv oishi's 59 !!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see it out again  ?????????


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 10 2010, 08:01 PM~16249590
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Jan 6 2010, 04:15 PM~16205158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ALREADY BEEN POSTED,*


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jan 11 2010, 09:48 AM~16252814
> *ALREADY BEEN POSTED,
> *


SO WHAT!!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA+Jan 11 2010, 06:48 AM~16252814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 11 2010, 10:25 AM~16252935
> *ITS OK ,IVE DONE THE SAME
> :0
> *


Yea guess I was alittle to harsh. I should have said thanks for posting them a 3rd time for us. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jan 11 2010, 11:30 AM~16254694
> *Yea guess I was alittle to harsh. I should have said thanks for posting them a 3rd time for us. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 12 2010, 12:18 AM~16262870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 12 2010, 04:50 PM~16269084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

there it is...thats so fucken bad ass...!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 12 2010, 12:59 AM~16262507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same ride....i swear the top one looks like a rag and the bottom one has dual rear antennas (which could easily be added :biggrin: )


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 13 2010, 08:38 PM~16279015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm pretty sure well end up seeing these pics in the next issue of lrm


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 11 2010, 11:16 PM~16262837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...club/index.html


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://lowrider.automotive.com/video/62026...show/index.html


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jan 14 2010, 01:23 AM~16286566
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...club/index.html
> *


This dude's mullet is epic.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

man this topic just keeps gettin better and better. thanks again for finding and posting all these pics. paul :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Jan 14 2010, 08:20 PM~16294544
> *man this topic just keeps gettin better and better. thanks again for finding and posting all these pics. paul :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

wats up SAUL how the LTD doing


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 16 2010, 01:37 PM~16309441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Jan 16 2010, 11:34 AM~16309422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what thats bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 3 2010, 05:59 PM~16173296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was just looking an old LRM with that 64


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 26 2009, 03:39 PM~16095495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those patterns are nice


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 16 2009, 05:45 PM~16002630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure that shop is still there... always a few lows for sale out the front


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 16 2009, 06:48 PM~16002672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THOSE MONTES ARE CLEAN AS HELL I ESPECIALLY LIKE THE 74 :cheesy: 

HERES SOME PICS OF MY HOMIES GRAND MARQUIS






































I THINK ITS CLEAN THE BLACKED OUT LIGHTS WHERE HIS IDEA AND IT LOOKS ALRIGHT AND THOSE 13S ARE VERY CLEAN NOT CURBED OR ANYTHING AND STILL A VERY SMOOTH RIDE


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 17 2010, 04:05 PM~16318484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*MY DAD'S WORK FROM STREET LOW MAGAZINE FROM BACK IN THE DAYS*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

One word can describe these awesome pictures.. "CLASSIC"!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 19 2010, 03:17 PM~16341110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 19 2010, 02:35 PM~16341380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like this


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP ALL LAYITLOW HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 19 2010, 03:46 PM~16341549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im feelin this


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

some badass pics


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 19 2010, 05:12 PM~16341981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what issue or year was this featured in lrm?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*MY DAD'S 78 AND THE HOMIE MELL'S 76 AT A CAR SHOW BACK IN THE DAYS OLDSCHOOL*

*WILD CHERRY*









*OLDSCHOOL 76*


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

Gotta love this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 19 2010, 03:48 PM~16341576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ONE OF MY FAVS 80s MONTES...ANYONE GOT ANY PICS OTHER THAN MAGAZINE PICS, SURPRISINGLY THERE ARE NONE ON THE LIFESTYLE TOPIC


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 11 2010, 11:19 PM~16262880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT MAGAZINE..YEAR & MONTH PLEASE...LET ME KNOW HOMIES..THANKS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 21 2010, 04:59 PM~16367170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 21 2010, 04:48 PM~16367036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 21 2010, 01:33 AM~16360607
> *MY DAD'S 78 AND THE HOMIE MELL'S 76 AT A CAR SHOW BACK IN THE DAYS OLDSCHOOL
> 
> WILD CHERRY
> ...


Man im digging this 76 monte :biggrin: :biggrin: By chance do you have any more pics or diffrent views of the car.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

UP FOR SALE HIT ME UP 760 863-6865 OMAR :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 22 2010, 12:11 AM~16372767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE SAME CAR :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE IT COULD BE A 69 THE FRONT END OR 70 BACK END:dunno:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

now that's old school..nice pics


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 22 2010, 12:20 AM~16372853
> *now that's old school..nice pics
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 21 2010, 04:53 PM~16367084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ONE BADD ASS REGAL. ONE OF MY FAVORITE CARS.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 21 2010, 05:13 PM~16367320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES, 77 GRAND PRIX, WHAT A BEAUTY.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

nice


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*BEFORE AND AFTER*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 21 2010, 11:10 PM~16372751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 22 2010, 01:18 AM~16372833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 69 was my dad's homeboy David. They are from Carnales Unidos cc Merced. haven't seen that car in years.


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 19 2010, 05:06 PM~16341882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T.T.T. FOR THE POST.Q-VO HOMIE FROM THE GENTE OF BROWN PERSUASION CAR CLUB STOCKTON. ONE NAME,ONE TOWN,ONE PRESIDENT-EST.1976
(IT ONLY TAKES ONE)


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 22 2010, 12:15 AM~16372803
> *IS THIS THE SAME CAR  :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE IT COULD BE A 69 THE FRONT END OR 70 BACK END:dunno:
> *


same car KING ORCHID it ended here in STOCKTON then got totalled


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 23 2010, 08:50 AM~16384638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what month and year was this in i would like to see front shot of the 65


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

CHROME-N-PAINT wat happen to you last night


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 23 2010, 07:50 AM~16384638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 23 2010, 07:03 AM~16384418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 23 2010, 01:04 PM~16386141
> *NICE PIC HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Jan 23 2010, 10:20 PM~16390469
> *  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT for the best topic on LIL


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

cruiseing elysian park 1980










2 annal azelia show aka south gate show 


























pico rivera sports arena 1985










shrine auditorium










south gate park 1986


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Jan 24 2010, 11:54 PM~16401337
> *cruiseing elysian park  1980
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:wow: :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jan 23 2010, 11:27 AM~16385535
> *what month and year was this in i would like to see front shot of the 65
> *


THIS IS THE DATE THEY PUT ON THE INTERVIEW (October, 2009)


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 23 2010, 08:01 AM~16384412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are these at a muesum ?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 25 2010, 08:17 AM~16402968
> *Are these at a muesum ?
> *


I THINK THEY WERE AT THE PETTERSON MUESUM,NOT SURE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Jan 25 2010, 07:21 AM~16402685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that trucks clean


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Jan 23 2010, 08:56 AM~16384663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking bad ass :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 25 2010, 04:52 PM~16408514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I have a manuel dump similar to that one


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 25 2010, 07:22 PM~16408800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Fucking amazing! Thats all I can say.
:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*ALL THESE OG PIXS I HAVE BEEN POSTIN ARE REAL PIXS THAT MY DAD HAD STORED AWAY*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 26 2010, 02:22 AM~16413830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sean is that a Royal Image plaque in the back of the pink 56 ?

Can you please post the pic of the 56 by its self ?


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

wats up saul :wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Whats up sean nice pics tell ur dad and mel i say whats up


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 26 2010, 01:21 AM~16413824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE G HOUSES PICS HOMIE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 26 2010, 03:04 PM~16418516
> *Whats up sean nice pics tell ur dad and mel i say whats up
> *



ok i will


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 26 2010, 01:07 PM~16417247
> *Sean is that a Royal Image plaque in the back of the pink 56 ?
> 
> Can you please post the pic of the 56 by its self ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

great posts sean 2009


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 26 2010, 03:16 PM~16419239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUR PRESIDENTS CAR REPPIN THAT TOGETHER C/C


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

wish they still made cars like this


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 26 2010, 05:05 PM~16419119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love how lrm use to shoot the cars,especially the magazine covers,they use to always grab my attention...the new ones dont


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

do you know when the car from "it was a good day" was featured??


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903+Jan 26 2010, 06:56 PM~16421249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :wow:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 26 2010, 04:12 PM~16419192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

I've been looking for more pics of this car for a long time now. Never knew what issue it was in. Thanks Sean!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 26 2010, 04:12 PM~16419192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder what ever happened to this car?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2010, 02:26 AM~16437514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i use to love blvd mag...wish they would mae a comeback


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 28 2010, 04:52 AM~16437867
> *i use to love blvd mag...wish they would mae a comeback
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2010, 01:28 AM~16437523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bitch is clean :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*NEW 58 FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB*


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

thats fuckin beautiful...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 29 2010, 12:46 AM~16448628
> *NEW 58 FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...



*LIFESTYLE DOES IT AGAIN* :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 27 2010, 01:56 AM~16426166
> *Wonder what ever happened to this car?
> *



wasnt it for sale a years ago?? think some dude in paso robles had it


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*IDK BUT IF YOU HAVE THE LIFESTYLE POSTER THERE IS A BLACK 58 IN THE BACK IDK IF THATS IT*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

wats up Eryk


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 29 2010, 06:11 PM~16455022
> *wats up Eryk
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 29 2010, 06:14 PM~16455042
> *:wave:
> *


ANY NEW PIXS OF YOUR RIDE YET uffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

theres alot of kool rides on here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Jan 29 2010, 06:18 PM~16455075
> *theres alot of kool rides on here :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 29 2010, 06:17 PM~16455063
> *ANY NEW PIXS OF YOUR RIDE YET  uffin:
> *


This is all I can leak right now. :biggrin: This is more than some of my club members have seen. Haha. One more month...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 29 2010, 06:31 PM~16455184
> *This is all I can leak right now. :biggrin:  This is more than some of my club members have seen. Haha.  One more month...
> 
> 
> ...


lol man that looks badass bro


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP ALL LAYITLOW HOMIES :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 29 2010, 06:43 PM~16455273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AND CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

damn solid rides!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*wats up DREAM ON good job on the LIFESTYLE pix badass I GOT ALOT OF OG LIFESTYLE pixs*


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 29 2010, 05:43 PM~16455273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 30 2010, 01:41 AM~16458894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0 The SMILE on her face says it all!!!  

She digs that Estilo Mejicano :biggrin: 

And that's what it's all about!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 29 2010, 06:01 PM~16454926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THIS MAGAZINE...HIT ME UP IF ANYONE HAS 1 4 SALE


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 29 2010, 05:02 PM~16454935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 30 2010, 02:34 PM~16461983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE :0


----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

Love these old rides


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 3 2010, 09:47 AM~16498742
> *:h5:
> *


WATS UP RELIC :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 3 2010, 09:49 AM~16498764
> *WATS UP  RELIC  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Just checking out the BEST TOPIC on lil uffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 3 2010, 09:52 AM~16498801
> *Just checking out the BEST TOPIC on lil  uffin:
> *



THANKS BRO GOT MORE PIXS COMING SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 3 2010, 09:53 AM~16498814
> *THANKS BRO GOT MORE PIXS COMING SOON  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin: these pics just keep gettn better.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WISH YOU WERE HERE*

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2010, 02:46 AM~16508531
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: A guevo !!!


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2010, 03:58 AM~16508577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 30 2010, 09:33 AM~16459888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 3 2010, 09:35 AM~16498631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LRM AUG-SEP 1998....MY BIKE IN BIKE OF THE MONTH...


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: THIS IS THE SHIT , THANK YOU


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16529191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 6 2010, 12:27 AM~16529243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2010, 03:59 AM~16508583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my Dog!  

car still looks good


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 5 2010, 11:22 PM~16529191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2010, 03:54 AM~16508564
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YA I WAS THER, MINI TRUCK DAYS... NASTY HABITS MINIS


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 5 2010, 11:27 PM~16529243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice topic, Right click save


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 9 2010, 11:50 AM~16560614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: GET DOWN SEAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 9 2010, 10:46 AM~16560587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Brown Persuasion representing..... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 6 2010, 12:23 AM~16529202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: HEY BRO, SO DO U HAVE DIS ISSUE? :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 9 2010, 10:11 AM~16560202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

One of the best topics i've seen. :biggrin: :biggrin: Keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

phoenix Arizona


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

a little new from phz az coming soon


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 11 2010, 07:20 AM~16579543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whaaaat?! thats a sick ass paint job homie!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 11 2010, 12:20 AM~16579543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who painted this, and what's the club? Pretty nice, man.......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 10 2010, 11:20 PM~16579543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

king george /ultimate restyling phx az


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2010, 04:42 AM~16508516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when was this featured


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 9 2010, 10:38 AM~16560534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those mcleans were nice lookin wheels


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 11 2010, 11:56 AM~16583195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice pics homies :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice Collection of pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 12 2010, 10:06 PM~16598815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

I remember our hobby going from all these badass unique rides, to now, where people clown you if you put put bullets on your Zeniths, if you roll 100 spoke chinas, if you roll anything else, if you use ANY kind of boltons, if you drive anything other than a impala, if you don't smash back bumper, if you don't extend your uppers more than an inch, if you have less than three pumps, if you don't stand three, if you do custom bodywork other than shaved doors, if you don't entirely chrome your undercarriage, and if you build anything unique. It's nice to see how we used to do things 20 years ago and before! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Feb 13 2010, 04:03 PM~16603474
> *I remember our hobby going from all these badass unique rides, to now, where people clown you if you put put bullets on your Zeniths, if you roll 100 spoke chinas, if you roll anything else, if you use ANY kind of boltons, if you drive anything other than a impala, if you don't smash back bumper, if you don't extend your uppers more than an inch, if you have less than three pumps, if you don't stand three, if you do custom bodywork other than shaved doors, if you don't entirely chrome your undercarriage, and if you build anything unique. It's nice to see how we used to do things 20 years ago and before! :thumbsup:
> *


now thats true homie ,back in the day no one clown you if you had a pinto or a vega ,star wire rims or just a stock paint job,if you had a lowrider you were cool no matter what it was,like you said to many looking into the new and forgetting about the true og old school ,i was a teenager back in 79 and i bought my first 63 impala for a cool $600 bucks here a couple of pictures of the 63 impala.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 13 2010, 12:08 PM~16602249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wrong topic for this pic


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 13 2010, 04:36 PM~16603691
> *wrong topic for this pic
> *


same for these because i just took them but by demand from saul here u go


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

damn this took it back ..... why back.... nice history


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 13 2010, 04:23 PM~16603608
> *now thats true homie ,back in the day no one clown you if you had a pinto or a vega ,star wire rims or just a stock paint job,if you had a lowrider you were cool no matter what it was,like you said to many looking into the new and forgetting about the true og old school ,i was a teenager back in  79 and i bought my first 63 impala for a cool $600 bucks here a couple of pictures of the 63 impala.
> 
> 
> ...


youngsters excluding me say that riding on 14s make a ride look like a 4x4, crushed velvet is out of date, that you should only ride on 13s, price on all bolt ons should never go over $100. but me the old school riders had sick paint jobs they where sicker that most paint jobs you see today


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 14 2010, 12:35 AM~16607141
> *youngsters excluding me say that riding on 14s make a ride look like a 4x4, crushed velvet is out of date, that you should only ride on 13s, price on all bolt ons should never go over $100.  but me the old school riders had sick paint jobs they where sicker that most paint jobs you see today
> *


old school may be out of date as they say but that is why we appreciate it and love it.seeing that alot of the stuff back then was way cooler than todays


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 12 2010, 10:07 PM~16598828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS GRAND PRIX :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 13 2010, 04:23 PM~16603608
> *now thats true homie ,back in the day no one clown you if you had a pinto or a vega ,star wire rims or just a stock paint job,if you had a lowrider you were cool no matter what it was,like you said to many looking into the new and forgetting about the true og old school ,i was a teenager back in  79 and i bought my first 63 impala for a cool $600 bucks here a couple of pictures of the 63 impala.
> 
> 
> ...


kleen as heck, gota love 63s all og or on them 13x7s with 5.20s


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Feb 14 2010, 12:56 AM~16607236
> *BADD ASS GRAND PRIX :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Feb 13 2010, 04:03 PM~16603474
> *I remember our hobby going from all these badass unique rides, to now, where people clown you if you put put bullets on your Zeniths, if you roll 100 spoke chinas, if you roll anything else, if you use ANY kind of boltons, if you drive anything other than a impala, if you don't smash back bumper, if you don't extend your uppers more than an inch, if you have less than three pumps, if you don't stand three, if you do custom bodywork other than shaved doors, if you don't entirely chrome your undercarriage, and if you build anything unique. It's nice to see how we used to do things 20 years ago and before! :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT YOU SAY & DESCRIBE IN YOUR PARAGRAPH IS WHAT MANY OF THESE BIG TIME, WORLD WIDE CAR CLUBS ARE LIKE. A NICE PAINT JOB OR CUSTOM PAINT , NICE WIRE RIMS & CLEAN, STOCK OR CUSTOM INTERIOR JUST ISN'T GOOD ENOUGH ANYMORE FOR MOST OF THESE CAR CLUBS THAT ARE WORLD WIDE. THEY WANT THE WHOLE NINE YARDS. YOU PUT ALL THIS WORK & TIME & SPENDING MONEY ON CHROMING OUT THE UNDER CARRIAGE , MOLDING & PAINTING THE FRAME,& CHROMING OUT THE HYDRAULIC SYSTEM, & FOR WHAT, AFTER SHOWING YOUR CAR AFTER 2or3 YEARS, IT'S ALREADY PLAID OUT & THAT SUCKS. 20 YEARS AGO ,IT WASN'T LIKE THAT, WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEN WITH THE LOW RIDER LIFESTYLE.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Feb 12 2010, 10:07 PM~16598828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Feb 14 2010, 12:03 AM~16603474
> *I remember our hobby going from all these badass unique rides, to now, where people clown you if you put put bullets on your Zeniths, if you roll 100 spoke chinas, if you roll anything else, if you use ANY kind of boltons, if you drive anything other than a impala, if you don't smash back bumper, if you don't extend your uppers more than an inch, if you have less than three pumps, if you don't stand three, if you do custom bodywork other than shaved doors, if you don't entirely chrome your undercarriage, and if you build anything unique. It's nice to see how we used to do things 20 years ago and before! :thumbsup:
> *



Sounded like good times to me. shit even in europe people only clownin' on eachother. 
sad to see we can't appreciate the creativity anymore :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Feb 14 2010, 01:39 AM~16607375
> *WHAT YOU SAY & DESCRIBE IN YOUR PARAGRAPH IS WHAT MANY OF THESE BIG TIME, WORLD WIDE CAR CLUBS ARE LIKE. A NICE PAINT JOB OR  CUSTOM PAINT , NICE WIRE RIMS & CLEAN, STOCK OR CUSTOM INTERIOR JUST ISN'T GOOD ENOUGH ANYMORE FOR MOST OF THESE CAR CLUBS THAT ARE WORLD WIDE. THEY WANT THE WHOLE NINE YARDS.  YOU PUT ALL THIS WORK & TIME & SPENDING MONEY ON CHROMING OUT THE UNDER CARRIAGE , MOLDING & PAINTING THE FRAME,& CHROMING OUT THE HYDRAULIC SYSTEM, & FOR WHAT, AFTER SHOWING YOUR CAR AFTER 2or3 YEARS, IT'S ALREADY PLAID OUT & THAT SUCKS. 20 YEARS AGO ,IT WASN'T LIKE THAT, WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEN WITH THE LOW RIDER LIFESTYLE.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 12 2010, 10:07 PM~16598822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OH MAN PLEASE POST UP SOME MORE VINTAGE MINITRUCKS,


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 12 2010, 09:03 PM~16598784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this ''dress to kill'' b4 it was redone :happysad:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Feb 12 2010, 10:03 PM~16598784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Technical Extacy from Imperials before its second round of patterns.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

GOOD TOPIC I LOVE SEEING ALL THESE OLD PICS  :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*ILLUSIONS LAID OUT AT THE BAKER FIELD CAR SHOW BACK IN THE DAY'S WITH BIG ED'S FLAKE JOB...*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*MR. LOUIS BARR LAID OUT AT THE BAKER FIELD CAR SHOW BACK IN THE DAY'S WITH BIG ED'S FLAKE JOB...*
:angel: :angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 16 2010, 12:05 AM~16626132
> *MR. LOUIS BARR LAID OUT AT THE BAKER FIELD CAR SHOW BACK IN THE DAY'S WITH  BIG ED'S FLAKE JOB...
> :angel:  :angel:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 16 2010, 01:05 AM~16626132
> *MR. LOUIS BARR LAID OUT AT THE BAKER FIELD CAR SHOW BACK IN THE DAY'S WITH  BIG ED'S FLAKE JOB...
> :angel:  :angel:
> 
> ...


damn that montes bad :wow:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 16 2010, 03:28 PM~16630757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 16 2010, 02:34 PM~16630316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP Lifestyle Spy :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Lifestyle Spy (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2010, 11:15 PM~16647324
> *WATS UP Lifestyle Spy  :wave:
> *


Just started going through your thread starting from page 1. I have a feeling I'll be here a while. One of the best topics I've ever seen on here. Keep up the great work.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lifestyle Spy_@Feb 17 2010, 11:03 PM~16647936
> *Just started going through your thread starting from page 1. I have a feeling I'll be here a while. One of the best topics I've ever seen on here. Keep up the great work.
> *



THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE IS A OLD SKOOL PICTURE OF MY HOMIE CHAVAS RADICAL TRUCK..(WICKED BED) FROM SAN DIEGO....PICTURE WAS TAKEN 15-16 YEARS AGO...AT QUALCOMM IN SD...ON THE PICTURE ITS..A GUY NAMED PORKY FROM LA...CHAVA,,FROM SAN YSIDRO,,,,AND ME FROM OCEANSIDE...I WAS 15-16 YEARS OLD ...I WAS HIS GROUND MAN.... :biggrin:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 12 2010, 10:07 PM~16598828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ruben from LIFESTYLE CC


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2010, 03:50 AM~16508544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to this car? I remember trippig out when I saw it was a 409 with juice!! :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 19 2010, 06:01 AM~16657182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 the bottom ones...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 18 2010, 10:05 PM~16657267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

good mornin Lifestyle Spy :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 18 2010, 08:46 PM~16656951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHECK THIS OUUT HOMIES, IT'S PERFECT FOR THIS TOPIC...   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6w99FlgjQ


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 19 2010, 07:56 PM~16666366
> *CHECK THIS OUUT HOMIES, IT'S PERFECT FOR THIS TOPIC...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6w99FlgjQ
> *


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

its 4 sale


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

same car


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 19 2010, 07:56 PM~16666366
> *CHECK THIS OUUT HOMIES, IT'S PERFECT FOR THIS TOPIC...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6w99FlgjQ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 19 2010, 07:56 PM~16666366
> *CHECK THIS OUUT HOMIES, IT'S PERFECT FOR THIS TOPIC...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is my Dads back in 78 in Sacra


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is my uncles my dad painted this one to back in 82


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## L.A.SpiritDan (Mar 6, 2008)

There was nothing like the 70s . Great topic


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L.A.SpiritDan_@Feb 21 2010, 10:17 PM~16684152
> *There was  nothing  like the 70s . Great  topic
> *



hell yea bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 18 2010, 09:47 PM~16656962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 19 2010, 05:41 PM~16665186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

1989-90








1993


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 22 2010, 01:57 AM~16686103
> *1989-90
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 23 2010, 01:20 AM~16697249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chairez (Aug 27, 2009)

aye do you have anymore pics of my dads 78 firebird from newstyle?.....i think my grandma threw all the pics away :angry:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Found this on the 5th page, and I deem that shit unacceptable!!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 19 2010, 05:47 PM~16665244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im lovin this 68 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 24 2010, 09:24 PM~16717247
> *Im lovin this 68 :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Feb 24 2010, 09:10 PM~16717049
> *Found this on the 5th page, and I deem that shit unacceptable!!
> *


x2


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 24 2010, 10:04 PM~16717857
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2010, 11:16 PM~16729876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Bad ass loving this pic....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 26 2010, 07:16 AM~16729876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## paolo4930 (Feb 11, 2010)

This forum is full of different model of car . It also consisting different advertisemts.


____________
Bad Credit Cards
Remortgage Deals


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2010, 11:30 PM~16730025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 26 2010, 12:05 AM~16730404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 26 2010, 12:02 AM~16730375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS 62!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 26 2010, 12:36 AM~16730611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 26 2010, 08:31 AM~16730578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy! all custom made daym what a details :worship:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 26 2010, 01:50 AM~16730688
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GREAT WORK KEEP IT UP SEAN 2009 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by paolo4930_@Feb 26 2010, 04:09 AM~16731368
> *This forum is full of different model of car . It also consisting different advertisemts.
> ____________
> Bad Credit Cards
> ...


 :scrutinize: :wow: :around: :around:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chairez (Aug 27, 2009)

BEST TOPIC EVER!!!!!!.....how lowriders should be :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2010, 11:35 PM~16730605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 26 2010, 12:00 AM~16730363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can anyone tell me what color that is? please!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 26 2010, 02:49 AM~16730685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mine. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

CRYSTAL BLUE [email protected] showSD..1997 TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

PUNCH 84....LRM SD SHOW 1997... :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

[/quote] HEY SEAN, DIS IS MY CAR!!


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 27 2010, 01:50 AM~16740148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 02:58 PM~16743199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 27 2010, 01:50 AM~16740148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass '66 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 28 2010, 12:45 AM~16747650
> *That's a bad ass '66 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2.
they look so much better with the caprice tail lights also.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERES SOEM PICTURES SOME LADY ...GAVE ME WHEN I BOUGHT A OLD SCOOTER FROM HER ..PISTURES FROM OF HER AND HER FAMILY , FROM BACK IN THE DAYS ... :0 :wow: SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THE PICTURES ...HOPE U GUYS LIKE THEM...


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

EVERY PICTURE ON EVERY PAGE :thumbsup: INCREDIBLE. LOT'S OF GREAT MEMORIES. THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO POSTED PERSONAL PHOTOS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS & ESPECIALLY SEAN 2009 FOR STARTING THIS GREAT MEMORY MACHINE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK & LET'S KEEP THESE GREAT MEMORIES ALIVE. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*I WANT TO THANK DARIO FROM GIVING GOD THE GLORY CAR CLUB FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THIS PICTURES AND NEWS PAPERS ARTICLES*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*CHECK OUT THESE POST CARDS*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 27 2010, 02:50 AM~16740148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting my car "lil watcha". I'm ready for the Deadend Magazine when you are.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGHTONE_@Mar 3 2010, 07:36 AM~16782137
> *Thanks for posting my car "lil watcha". I'm ready for the Deadend Magazine when you are.
> *


cant wait to see this car out in the sun gonna need glasses to look at it


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you sooooo much sean_2009! This is lowriding in its purest form.... Back in the day when the cars all used to lay frame the way a lowrider is supposed to..... I wished I could have lived in the 70's....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT for the best thread yet


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 5 2010, 03:50 AM~16802861
> *Thank you sooooo much sean_2009! This is lowriding in its purest form.... Back in the day when the cars all used to lay frame the way a lowrider is supposed to..... I wished I could have lived in the 70's....
> *


True that. This was back when clubs didnt make you have to run knock offs and chrome undees. That was when Tru's and Supremes and Cragars were the things to run. Kinda pisses me off that all the clubs that used to have people running those wheels now "REQUIRE" Daytons or Zeniths and nothing else.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 5 2010, 07:09 PM~16808853
> *TTT for the best thread yet
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 7 2010, 05:06 PM~16821771
> *True that. This was back when clubs didnt make you have to run knock offs and chrome undees. That was when Tru's and Supremes and Cragars were the things to run. Kinda pisses me off that all the clubs that used to have people running those wheels now "REQUIRE" Daytons or Zeniths and nothing else.
> *


x2


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 3 2010, 06:03 AM~16781994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 9 2010, 03:34 PM~16840603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick six


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2010, 11:49 PM~16730685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Eryk, SAUL

qvo Saul! Como stas big homie?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NICE PICS HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Keeps getting better and better. :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 12 2010, 11:28 AM~16870652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Pearl Jam Riviera 1972


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

NICE JOB SEAN 2009, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

THIS THREAD SHOWS THE REASON WHY I LOVE LOWRIDING


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Mar 12 2010, 11:34 PM~16877535
> *NICE JOB SEAN 2009, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, BRO. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Mar 12 2010, 11:34 PM~16877535
> *NICE JOB SEAN 2009, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, BRO. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LETS GIVE PROPS TO ALL THAT'S BEEN POSTING ALL THIS PICTURES,


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> :biggrin:
> 
> I used to roll rims like this Green Caddi
> 
> uffin: :drama:


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Mar 13 2010, 01:25 AM~16878371
> *LETS GIVE  PROPS TO ALL THAT'S BEEN POSTING ALL THIS PICTURES,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Mar 13 2010, 01:25 AM~16878371
> *LETS GIVE  PROPS TO ALL THAT'S BEEN POSTING ALL THIS PICTURES,
> *


Gracias Homie


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

A BIG THANK'S TO LAYITLOW HOMIE "BOWITE RAGTOPS" FOR POSTING THSES BADASS PIX'S AND THANKS AGAIN TO ALL LAYITLOW HOMIE'S FOR KEEPING THE TOPIC ON TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEAN_2009


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 13 2010, 05:08 PM~16881979
> *A BIG THANK'S TO LAYITLOW HOMIE "BOWITE RAGTOPS" FOR POSTING THSES BADASS PIX'S AND THANKS AGAIN TO ALL LAYITLOW HOMIE'S FOR KEEPING THE TOPIC ON TOP      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEAN_2009
> *


your welcome got more ill put them up during the week :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC "A TOUCH OF CLASS"


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 15 2010, 08:23 PM~16901062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 PETE MARTINEZ, KOOL DUDE RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16902678
> *RARECLASS CC "A TOUCH OF CLASS"
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Mar 15 2010, 08:22 PM~16901055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gives me ideas for my 74 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 15 2010, 08:21 PM~16901032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year Lincoln is this??


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2010, 07:08 PM~16921011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice david i love your el camino


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 15 2010, 08:24 PM~16901088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice glasshouse saul


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 19 2010, 08:25 AM~16936023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Mar 17 2010, 07:24 PM~16921221
> *what year Lincoln is this??
> *



ITS A 1972


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 15 2010, 08:27 PM~16901139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 4 da 73 cutt. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 15 2010, 08:22 PM~16901045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 4 da 76 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 19 2010, 09:25 AM~16936023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

SO I was looking in this thread cause it's one of my favorites & saw this picture;



> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Mar 23 2010, 12:38 AM~16968968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...And I said "Oh shit, this one _IS_ my Impala... :biggrin: 

Thanks for posting it. I just took this picture last weekend cause I dont really have any pictures of my interior.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 23 2010, 11:28 AM~16973947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 23 2010, 11:28 AM~16973950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

NICE PICTURES HOMEBOYS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2009, 07:36 PM~14880561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SAUL...I LOVE THIS BODY STYLE MALIBU....WHAT MAGAZINE PLEASE..CAN U POST THE COVER PLEASE...THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 22 2010, 09:58 PM~16969256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16973947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind having 5 of those w/ 5 20s :biggrin: 

Very Clean


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 11:07 PM~16982526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gotta be pic of the month saul :cheesy:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CLASSIC IMAGE NO CAL,TRAFFIC NO CAL,STREETLIFE,MI JENTE,PREMIRE,JUST DIPPIN,BROWN SOCIETY,STRAIGHT CLOWIN,EASTSIDE,LEGACY,FRESNO BOMBS,TOP DOGGS,AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERZ*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 28 2010, 10:29 AM~17023391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 28 2010, 11:34 AM~17023433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin this Monte. Every time that I see it, it just blows my mind. So simple but great lookin. :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

anybody need some rays 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-RAY-OLD...=item20b02fab26


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 28 2010, 10:43 AM~17023510
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What does this pics have to do with the topic :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 28 2010, 10:34 AM~17023433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost looks like my pops old 77


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 29 2010, 09:18 AM~17030640
> *almost looks like my pops old 77
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice ride he had there! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 28 2010, 08:02 PM~17027694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean 65  you need to scrub them tires with some sos pads :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 29 2010, 01:00 AM~17030581
> *What does this pics have to do with the topic :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



I UNDERSTAND THIS PIC AND OTHER'S LIKE THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WIT THIS TOPIC BUT THEY DID ATTEND THE PICINC AT KEARNEY PARK......JUST TRYING TO SPREAD THE LOVE TO ALL WHO ATTENDED THIS PICINC 
THANK YOU
SEAN_2009


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB SANTA CLARA* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP DROPTOP4 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 11:11 PM~16982565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA back in the days I had one like that 71 firebird formula 350..all silver lifted in front with 520's...kool memories


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 30 2010, 01:05 PM~17045143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :thumbsup: 


TTT for the best thread on the internet....period.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

what up eryk how the ride coming out


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

its must breaktme angle


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 30 2010, 03:04 PM~17045605
> *its must breaktme angle
> *


ITS BREAKTIME ALL DAY


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Whats up Sean! The rides going pretty good, almost ready to roll. Here's my project thread over on the LBCC board.
http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=9&t=7922

I really wanted to make it to the Kearney Park bbq on Saturday. Just couldn't swing it. One of my pumps was shot, so the homie RJ was rebuilding it over the weekend. Should be able to roll this weekend.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 30 2010, 03:05 PM~17045143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 19 2010, 10:21 AM~16937058
> *ITS A 1972
> *


much appreciated sean 2009


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 30 2010, 01:32 PM~17045385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

what up mr cooshit


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all our lay it low homies thank you for keeping this topic on top


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 30 2010, 01:32 PM~17045385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk+Mar 30 2010, 02:07 PM~17045629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Going threw the old magz


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

I Remember some of these rides GOING DOWN THE STRIP IN SAN JO WHEN I WAS ONLY 15.


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

Sergio DEL TORO's 61 RAG. OUT OF GILROY.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 28 2010, 10:29 AM~17023388
> *NEED TO MAKE A CORRETION IT'S CLASSIC IMAGE SANTA CLARA CAR CLUB THAT ATTEND THE KEARNEY PARK BBQ SORRY ABOUT THIS HOMIE'S
> SEAN_2009*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP ALL LIFESTYLE HOMIES CHECK THIS OUT FOUND THIS PIX IN A EASLY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IN 1977


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 1 2010, 12:13 AM~17063199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gives me ideas for my monte :0 :wow:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Best topic on LOL. Keep posting those pics :biggrin:


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 28 2010, 10:32 AM~17023414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PREMIER IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16968548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 1 2010, 12:11 AM~17063193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 30 2010, 02:07 PM~17045629
> *Whats up Sean!  The rides going pretty good, almost ready to roll.  Here's my project thread over on the LBCC board.
> http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=9&t=7922
> 
> ...



just looked at ur site damnnnnnnnnn that car is gonna kick ass when its done the patterns are fuckin sik wit it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2010, 09:36 PM~17061861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this from a movie???


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up mr elmonte 74


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2010, 09:36 PM~17061861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is clean :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

you got right homie


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

elmonte 74 would like to see pix of your ride


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 1 2010, 12:13 AM~17063199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 2 2010, 12:10 PM~17076938
> *elmonte 74  would like to see pix of your ride
> *


before 13s or as is right now :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

H8R PROOF
does anyone know what magazine this is.....please post cover....thanks


here you go homie


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 30 2010, 02:07 PM~17045629
> *Whats up Sean!  The rides going pretty good, almost ready to roll.  Here's my project thread over on the LBCC board.
> http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=9&t=7922
> 
> ...


 :wow: looked at the build thread. nice job.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 30 2010, 01:07 PM~17045629
> *Whats up Sean!  The rides going pretty good, almost ready to roll.  Here's my project thread over on the LBCC board.
> http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=9&t=7922
> 
> ...


NICE JOB HOMIE....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Apr 1 2010, 07:59 PM~17070755
> *Best topic on LOL. Keep posting those pics :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Q VO LAY IT LOW HOMIES JUST WANT SAY HAVE A SAFE EASTER WEEKEND


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Apr 1 2010, 07:59 PM~17070755
> *Best topic on LOL. Keep posting those pics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BUD LIGHT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Apr 2 2010, 11:28 PM~17082767
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BUD LIGHT
> *



X2


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 2 2010, 03:41 PM~17078770
> *H8R PROOF
> does anyone know what magazine this is.....please post cover....thanks
> here you go homie
> ...


THANKS FRIEND........ GOTTA FIND THIS ISSUE


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 2 2010, 10:53 PM~17082534
> *Q VO LAY IT LOW HOMIES JUST WANT SAY HAVE A SAFE EASTER WEEKEND
> *


you to homie :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE'S A PICTURE FROM THE LATE 80'S...MEMBERS ONLY CC..NC SAN [email protected] A CLUB DANCE.....OH THE ONE AND ONLY MEMBERS ONLY CC.....THE OG CHAPTER.... :0


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16968548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit! is this how it currently looks?? i remember when krazy '62 was featured in lrm back in the 90's. the way it layed, leaned to the side, the color...it was one of my all time favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHAT'S UP


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 31 2010, 10:56 PM~17063115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE LOVE GHOUSES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 5 2010, 06:16 PM~17104969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Apr 5 2010, 05:20 AM~17098624
> *holy shit! is this how it currently looks?? i remember when krazy '62 was featured in lrm back in the 90's. the way it layed, leaned to the side, the color...it was one of my all time favorites.  :thumbsup:
> *


Nick's car looks the same said he is going to take it out this weekend I'll see if I can get some fresh pics


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Apr 7 2010, 10:53 AM~17122987
> *Nick's car looks the same said he is going to take it out this weekend I'll see if I can get some fresh pics
> *


rite on, good to know. if the opportunity comes, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

x2


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:scrutinize: done postin for the night


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 8 2010, 08:31 AM~17132990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: like the custom rides


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES :wave: *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*wats up 3wishz*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Apr 8 2010, 10:21 AM~17133902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up mr saul


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the pics Sean


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

ITS NOT A OLD SCHOOL PIC BUT MY UNCLE HAD THOSE TRU RAYS FOR A LONG TIME BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW IN THE LATE 80'S


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 9 2010, 12:51 AM~17142045
> *ITS NOT A OLD SCHOOL PIC BUT MY UNCLE HAD THOSE TRU RAYS FOR A LONG TIME BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW IN THE LATE 80'S
> 
> 
> ...


I MEAN HE BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW IN THE LATE 70'S


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Was that the gold Monte that was for sale in Bakersfield not too long ago?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC PICTURES ARE FROM THE LATE 80'S....SAN DIEGO COUNTY..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 9 2010, 12:51 AM~17142045
> *ITS NOT A OLD SCHOOL PIC BUT MY UNCLE HAD THOSE TRU RAYS FOR A LONG TIME BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW IN THE LATE 80'S
> 
> 
> ...




*WHATS UP HOMIE YOUR UNCLE MONTE LOOKS NICE ON TRU RAYS THANK'S FOR PIC'S KEEP IT LOW N SLOW  *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ERYK I TOOK PEEK AT YOUR OLDS THE PAINT JOB TURN OUT REAL NICE LOVE THE SHADES OF PURPLES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 9 2010, 01:06 AM~17142107
> *Was that the gold Monte that was for sale in Bakersfield not too long ago?
> *


na he bought that at the pomona swapmeet in the year 2001 but he always owned those tru rays bought them brand new in the late 70's


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 9 2010, 11:09 AM~17144571
> *WHATS UP  HOMIE  YOUR UNCLE  MONTE  LOOKS  NICE  ON  TRU RAYS  THANK'S  FOR  PIC'S  KEEP IT LOW N SLOW
> *


thanks thats how we roll low and slow and jaming to the under ground oldies....he has a old school video camera that his homie from corona taped in corona in the 70's cruising around the varrio with a caravan with a bunch of lowriders cruisin corona and my uncles brother had a rivi on hydros and he is videing it going up and down but its real slow cause it was a old school video camera from the 70's


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 9 2010, 12:51 AM~17142045
> *ITS NOT A OLD SCHOOL PIC BUT MY UNCLE HAD THOSE TRU RAYS FOR A LONG TIME BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW IN THE LATE 80'S
> 
> 
> ...


MY UNCLE'S BROTHERS RIVI AT FOURTH STREET PARK IN CORONA CALI OLD SCHOOL PIC FROM LOWRIDER MAGIZINE


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

AND THAT BLACK BOMB THE NAME OF MY COUSINS BOMB WAS THE ROOSTER HE STILL OWNS IT SITTING IN THE BACK YARD JUST ROTTING AWAY WITH THE TRU SPOKES STILL ON THE BOMB TOO


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 9 2010, 11:45 AM~17144846
> *AND THAT BLACK BOMB THE NAME OF MY COUSINS BOMB WAS THE ROOSTER HE STILL OWNS IT SITTING IN THE BACK YARD JUST ROTTING AWAY WITH THE TRU SPOKES STILL ON THE BOMB TOO
> *


AND MY COUSIN TONY REYES 67 THAT HE STILL OWNS JUST SITTING IN HIS BACK YARD WITH THE OLD SCHOOL FENNER PUMPS STILL IN THE TRUNK BUT HERE IS A OLD LOWRIDER MAGIZINE THAT TOOK PICS AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA







AND THE OLD GANGS FROM CORONA I DON'T KNOW HOW THEY GOT IN THE PICS BUT THEY DID LOL


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 9 2010, 11:51 AM~17144888
> *AND MY COUSIN TONY REYES 67 THAT HE STILL OWNS JUST SITTING IN HIS BACK YARD WITH THE OLD SCHOOL FENNER PUMPS STILL IN THE TRUNK BUT HERE IS A OLD LOWRIDER MAGIZINE THAT TOOK PICS AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA
> 
> 
> ...


MY COUSIN JR REYES BOMB AGAIN THE ROOSTER BUT WITH TRU RAYS ON IT WITH THE 5.20 TIRES MOUNTED ON THEM


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

CLASSIC STYLES CC WE LOVE TO SEE THOSE OLD VIDEOS TAPES AND SHARE THEM WITH OUR LAY IT LOW FAMILY


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 9 2010, 12:33 PM~17145211
> *CLASSIC STYLES CC WE LOVE TO SEE THOSE OLD VIDEOS TAPES AND SHARE THEM WITH OUR LAY IT LOW FAMILY
> *


im going to see if he could find them and try to upload it on my youtube account


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kool


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 9 2010, 02:51 AM~17142045
> *ITS NOT A OLD SCHOOL PIC BUT MY UNCLE HAD THOSE TRU RAYS FOR A LONG TIME BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW IN THE LATE 80'S
> 
> 
> ...


and pics of the elco or chevelle in the background?


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 9 2010, 08:01 PM~17148580
> *and pics of the elco or chevelle in the background?
> *


yeah i do


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up lay it low homies


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 9 2010, 11:36 PM~17150324
> *whats up  lay it low homies
> *


whats up bro


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 8 2010, 07:40 AM~17133061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Apr 8 2010, 08:40 AM~17133061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :420:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 10 2010, 11:54 AM~17152654
> *what tv show/movie was this from
> :wave: :420:
> *


THE HUNTER with STEVE MC QUEEN


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 9 2010, 11:42 PM~17149433
> *yeah i do
> *


post em! :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Orale Sean. Way to keep it going homie!


I found this while searching the old archives.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 11 2010, 08:50 PM~17164046
> *Orale Sean.  Way to keep it going homie!
> I found this while searching the old archives.
> 
> ...



*THANKS ERYK FOR THE PIX* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 11 2010, 08:50 PM~17164046
> *Orale Sean.  Way to keep it going homie!
> I found this while searching the old archives.
> 
> ...



*THERE IS A CAR LIKE THIS DOWN THE STREET WERE I STAY AT FOR SALE FOR $3,500 ALL POST SUM PIXS SOON*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CHROME-N-PAINT* :drama:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 11 2010, 08:50 PM~17164046
> *Orale Sean.  Way to keep it going homie!
> I found this while searching the old archives.
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
bad ass enough said


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Apr 11 2010, 08:54 PM~17164094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 11 2010, 09:15 PM~17164408
> *Thanks guys.  Much appreciated.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 11 2010, 09:06 PM~17164284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR POSTING THE PICTURE OF MY HOMEGIRL MARY'S OLD REGAL..I TOOK THAT PICTURE BACK IN 1994 IN CHICANO PARK ..SAN DIEGO...MEMBERS ONLY CC TTMFT..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERS A PICTURE OF PORKY,,,CHAVA,,AND ME WITH CHAVAS WICKED BED.RADICAL BED DANCE TRUCK....IN SAN DIEGO,,,1993


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

PICTURE FROM LRM ...1989...MEMBERS ONLY..CC. SHOW IN OCEANSIDE CA...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE U GO SEAN 2009...HERES APICTURE OF MY BIKE IN THE LOCAL PAPER..1994








NORTH COUNTY TIMES.....OCEANSIDE CA.. :0 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERES ANOTHER PICTURE OF ME AND MY BIKE ON ANOTHER LOCAL NEWS PAPER BACK IN 1993.. :0 :wow:  MEMBERS ONLY ...TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

OK SEAN 2009..HERES THE LAST ONE OF ME AND MY BIKE ..PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN 1998....BY SAUL VARGAS ..FOR LOW RIDER MAGAZINE'S BIKE OF THE MONTH WITH CASANOVA ON THE COVER...AND FOR LOW RIDER BIKE MAG...FOR QUEST FOR THE BEST TRIKES ISSUE...HOPE YOU LIKE THEM...


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Creepin 49 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF CLASSIC IMAGE C.C. SANTA CLARA IN FRESNO FOR THE PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK ON MARCH 27TH.


----------



## Creepin 49 (Aug 19, 2008)

DAVID AND SEAN, NICE TO MEET YOU GUYS. SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC NEXT YEAR.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CLASSIC IMAGE CC SANTA CLARA ANYTIME HOMIES   *


----------



## Creepin 49 (Aug 19, 2008)

PICS FROM KEARNEY PARK PICNIC


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Creepin 49_@Apr 12 2010, 12:01 PM~17169196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*OLDSKOOL*

*Posts: 4,000*
*Joined: Jul 2009*
*From: FRESNO CA*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*R.I.P*

:angel: :angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES :wave: :wave: 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sean_2009, COPS_ON_PAYROLL, madmax64, drew-barry-86, NewStart75


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

a big thank you to all our lay it low homies who has posted or view this topic and for keeping it on top


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 12 2010, 04:01 PM~17171213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S KIND OF SAD THAT ALL THE LOW RIDER SHOWS IN FRESNO & IN NORTHERN CALIFAS DON'T GET THIS CROWDED ANYMORE. :tears: 
MY GOD, WHAT HAPPEN.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*MR MEL AND HIS CANDY RED FLAKE MONTE LAID OUT AT FRESNO KEARNEY PARK   *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 12 2010, 09:38 PM~17175014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS IS SOME TRUE OLD SCHOOL!!


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

THE LAST TIME DIS CAR WAS ON DA ROAD WAS IN 97 N LAST TIME BEFORE YESTERDAY THAT IT WAS STARTED WAS IN 2000 LOOKING 4 SUM CRAGERS N A SET OF TRIPLE LAKE PIPES[SHOW PIPES] IF ANYONE HAS SUM HIT ME UP JUST TRYING 2 BRING DIS O.G BACK 2 LIFE N ON DA STREETS WERE IT BELONGS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

classic inage cc whats up


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

its classic image santa clara cc


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 12 2010, 04:58 PM~17171712
> *a big thank you to all our lay it low homies who has posted or view this topic and for keeping it on top
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for starting this topic. One of the best topics on lay it low. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 12 2010, 05:20 PM~17171932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUT MAGS THIS 64 IN


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 13 2010, 12:16 AM~17176152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 14 2010, 12:32 AM~17186960
> *WUT MAGS THIS 64 IN
> *


Q-VO Bro


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 14 2010, 03:17 PM~17192799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LOVE THIS TRUCK!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 15 2010, 12:44 AM~17199006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 15 2010, 12:41 AM~17198995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

streetlow magazine car show this weekend being held at malaga park in fresno


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 7 2010, 11:09 PM~17130935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PIX FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

La early 80s

































La early 90s

















Eugene OR 95-96









NW 97-98








NW 2000-2001








NW 2001-2002








NW 2002-2003








Olympia WA 2003









Chapter presidents 2007-2008


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 15 2010, 12:45 AM~17199010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 17 2010, 07:03 AM~17220026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 17 2010, 08:02 AM~17220020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 18 2010, 10:16 PM~17233458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

TTT



> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 18 2010, 09:31 PM~17233617
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Page 7? That's Cruzin WAAAAYYY too far into the past!!

TTT!!!


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 18 2010, 10:55 PM~17233726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

El Aztec Pride wats up how was your weekend???????????


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## adam84 (Apr 23, 2010)

it's cooooooooooooollllllll


____________________

HDMI Cable
USB Cable


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 23 2010, 08:56 AM~17279699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


35 years :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

sean is that your ride in the avi?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 23 2010, 04:59 PM~17283716
> *sean is that your ride in the avi?
> *



AVI???????


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 23 2010, 05:00 PM~17283722
> *AVI???????
> *


<<< the pic


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 23 2010, 06:01 PM~17284152
> *<<< the pic
> *


the el camino in the pixs is my pop's


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 23 2010, 05:31 PM~17283480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can never get enough of this Monte, Everytime I see it, I get more and more inspired by it. Thanks for the pics Saul, and for this thread. Wish I could see the car in person to appreciate it more. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 23 2010, 05:04 PM~17283750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one of the baddest Montes I have ever seen :biggrin:  I like it cause he keep it old school, and that my friend is a REAL RIDER. Not like the CIRCUS stuff you see today.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 24 2010, 09:37 AM~17288208
> *This one of the baddest Montes I have ever seen :biggrin:   I like it cause he keep it old school, and that my friend is a REAL RIDER. Not like the CIRCUS stuff you see today.
> *


x76


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte77+Apr 23 2010, 09:06 PM~17285518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 23 2010, 06:04 PM~17283750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDES


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Wicked 63 *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

i remember seening this 63 laid out at fresno kearney park back in days


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 26 2010, 09:57 AM~17305023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE HOMIE SAUL LOW LOW BACK IN THE DAYS*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> NICE T-BIRD
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 26 2010, 10:17 AM~17305267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Memory Garden, Brand Park/the Mission. In San Fernando, Califas. I grew up across the street.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 26 2010, 09:10 AM~17305194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Apr 26 2010, 01:38 PM~17307419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now this is a bad bitch :cheesy: :wow: clean and simple on supremes :wow: :biggrin: now i'm gonna find some for jefitos 53 chevy :biggrin: any more pics of this truck


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 26 2010, 01:47 PM~17307511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 26 2010, 10:07 AM~17305150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

found this right around the corner were i live


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 23 2010, 04:31 PM~17283477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 23 2010, 05:04 PM~17283750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE PIC!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Rz6HeqHLbNk&NR


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

hA1wDgPZCDA&feature=fvw


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WHATS UP 3wishz*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP MR ERYK AKA HUSH HUSH :wave:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 18 2010, 09:20 PM~17233506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 28 2010, 09:10 PM~17336622
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: love those 5:20's on that car!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 28 2010, 09:22 PM~17336781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought those chicks from that era were hot nice pics


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Apr 28 2010, 09:15 PM~17336693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>The Malibu was Richard "Fat Rat" Allbaron he was our Sgt. of Arms and President of LA in the late 80's "RIP my Brother", The Monte belonged to "Big Sergio" Alvarado also President of LA from late 70's to late
80's and The 74 T-Bird was "LiL Sergio" Guerro" VP of LA late 70's to mid 80's and the car was painted dark blue by him and is still being shown to this date and is now owned by "El Ray" Carrillo our current President of LA. The 77 T-Bird was owned by Leonard Perez he was President of Chapter II Nor Cal in the early 80's , Fort Bragg, NC mid 80's and he started our Texas Chapter several years back TFFT.  
</span>*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I found it in here

Sin7's 1962 Impala Build

hope someone remembers it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 28 2010, 02:19 PM~17332212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 28 2010, 09:25 PM~17336832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 1 2010, 09:27 AM~17359110
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Is this the car that got "burnt up" in the Heartbreaker movie?



> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 7 2010, 11:05 PM~17130900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 3 2010, 08:39 AM~17372225
> *Is this the car that got "burnt up" in the Heartbreaker movie?
> *


yea it was in the Heartbreaker movie :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Cheech & Chong's Next Movie Van Scene*

8NIjjfRjJXU&feature=related


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 26 2010, 09:54 AM~17305001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: gangsters paradise, right? 87 cutlass supreme.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELCODILLA (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

Primo topic. Love da old skool pics


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELCODILLA_@May 4 2010, 12:20 AM~17383602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*JUST GOT BACK FROM L.A LAST NIGHT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 4 2010, 03:21 PM~17389498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is clean :wow:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 4 2010, 02:55 PM~17389202
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM L.A LAST NIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU WERE AT MR.TRU RAYS HOUSE :cheesy: :biggrin: YOU SHOULD OF CALLED ME WHILE YOU WERE OUTHERE


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 4 2010, 03:22 PM~17389508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lord, i think i'm in love :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 4 2010, 02:55 PM~17389202
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM L.A LAST NIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 4 2010, 03:09 PM~17389362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great topic


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 5 2010, 11:08 PM~17406318
> *great topic
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 4 2010, 03:09 PM~17389362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THIS RIDE. IT'S FROM THE CAR CLUB "THE MIDNIGHTERS" COMING OUT OF THE EASTBAY ,PITTSBURGH OR MARTINEZ. IT WAS A NICE LOOKIN VW IN IT'S TIME. :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

a big thanks to all our lay it low homies for keeping this topic on top once again thank you keep it low n slow homies :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 4 2010, 03:14 PM~17389426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THIS RANFLA ALSO. BLUE MAGIC IT WAS CALLED & HE WAS COMING OUT OF RICHMOND CA. THIS RANFLA I REMEMBER WAS THE ONLY CAR THAT HAD A GOLD UNDERCARRIAGE WITH A LITTLE BIT OF CHROME.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@May 8 2010, 12:15 AM~17426132
> *I REMEMBER THIS RANFLA ALSO. BLUE MAGIC IT WAS CALLED & HE WAS COMING OUT OF RICHMOND CA. THIS RANFLA I REMEMBER WAS THE ONLY CAR THAT HAD A GOLD UNDERCARRIAGE WITH A LITTLE BIT OF CHROME.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

If this was already posted in here sorry, If not then enjoy


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 8 2010, 06:26 AM~17426846
> *If this was already posted in here sorry, If not then enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love this thread :yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

badass pics sean


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

new radiator overflow jug for the dart? :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

BADD ASS PICS, SEAN 2009, & GREAT MEMORIES.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

need some pic of your 62 and your dads truck


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 11 2010, 02:51 PM~17456707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@May 11 2010, 09:57 PM~17461519
> *BADD ASS PICS, SEAN 2009, & GREAT MEMORIES.
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

MY UNCLES LOWRIDERS FROM THE 70'S FROM CORONA CALIFORNIA























AND HIS 56 WHEN HE WAS 16 YEARS OLD IN 1958


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

i never get tired of this topic, love it everytime i see it


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@May 16 2010, 01:16 PM~17506575
> *i never get tired of this topic, love it everytime i see it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 23 2010, 04:31 PM~17283477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 19 2010, 01:10 AM~17537325
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone got any of these red 7" headlights stashed away?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2010, 07:19 PM~17566265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they look bad ass :biggrin: but here you would be pulled over cause their tinted :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks. and im sure ill get pulled over for em. but ill worry bout that when it happens :biggrin: drivers side one burnt out after 10 min. so i need another one


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 23 2010, 06:59 PM~17283715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this your monte sean?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2010, 07:30 PM~17566381
> *thanks. and im sure ill get pulled over for em. but ill worry bout that when it happens :biggrin: drivers side one burnt out after 10 min. so i need another one
> *


are they still bright enough to see at night


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2010, 08:52 PM~17567149
> *no  :happysad:
> *


  that sucks


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

check out my old school floor mount 8 track player for sale its complete with mount and original key  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry17568777


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 22 2010, 12:48 AM~17568107
> * that sucks
> *


not safely anyways. it was a bith drivin home from my buddies house at night with the 1 red one workin.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 22 2010, 08:21 AM~17570071
> *not safely anyways. it was a bith drivin home from my buddies house at night with the 1 red one workin.
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 28 2010, 01:41 PM~17331839
> *hA1wDgPZCDA&feature=fvw
> *


ARTISTICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 9 2010, 11:37 AM~16560521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

my dad's homies old regals from back in the day in corona cali


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:wow: WOW NICE PICS


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 22 2010, 10:23 PM~17574614
> *:wow: WOW NICE PICS
> *


thanks saul


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 22 2010, 10:23 PM~17574614
> *:wow: WOW NICE PICS
> *


all those rides wher his cars too what a trip huh that 73 monte was a year old and when he bought that white 73 monte he put hydros and cragars and 5.20's and the old school side pipes that pic was taken at the corona high school with a line up of the other lowriders


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

orale nice pics :wow: is that the mission were the monte and tbird are parked


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 22 2010, 12:54 AM~17568791
> *check out my old school floor mount 8 track player for sale its complete with mount and original key   http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry17568777
> *


i got this one for sale too...not gonna use 8 and 4 track works. like new.been in closet 20yrs$100 0.b.0.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 23 2010, 11:22 PM~17583303
> *orale nice pics :wow: is that the mission were the monte and tbird are parked
> *


 :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 24 2010, 12:27 AM~17583353
> *i got this one for sale too...not gonna use    8 and 4 track works. like new.been in closet 20yrs$100 0.b.0.
> 
> 
> ...


Someone with a 4 switch set-up should get that, gut it, then put the hydro switches in there.


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i want these in my garage, just like this!! primered out and everything, seeing cars like this reminds me of what lowriding is all about


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 23 2010, 10:58 PM~17583102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 24 2010, 10:49 AM~17586565
> *Someone with a 4 switch set-up should get that, gut it, then put the hydro switches in there.
> *


i thought of doin that...but its too nice to cut up :happysad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@May 24 2010, 10:31 PM~17594787
> *i want these in my garage, just like this!! primered out and everything, seeing cars like this reminds me of what lowriding is all about
> *


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

here are a view more pic that i have got them from a buddy


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 25 2010, 03:46 AM~17596332
> *here are a view more pic that i have got them from a buddy
> 
> 
> ...


is that jacks 61 and stans ford?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962+May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn never seen a ford do that :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

2 tha T-O 2 THE P-ing. I love what im seeing. Aint no disagreeing. this is that real fuckin G-ing!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah that is jacks 61 & stan's ford you could see stan's feet hey miguel how have you been ?


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

here is another picture car from the 818 back in the day


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

very nice pics homie thank you for sharing them with all of us'


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 25 2010, 12:25 PM~17599460
> *here is another picture car from the 818 back in the day
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is old school love it


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 25 2010, 11:45 AM~17599173
> *yeah that is jacks 61 & stan's ford you could see stan's feet hey miguel how have you been ?
> *


ha ha ha the boots look new in that picture ha ha ha ha


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THE PINK LADY http://www.vwboxerclub.de/daten/kurioses/pinklady/


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17604771
> *ha ha ha the boots look new in that picture ha ha ha ha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: UR AN ASSHOLE


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

i have more ill post them soon. I also got some pictures from the supershow in 79 but those i have to get them from my brother


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

here are some more pic enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: NICE FLICKS :wow: 

my wanna be oldschool


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

here are a few more pictures...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17605013
> *THE PINK LADY http://www.vwboxerclub.de/daten/kurioses/pinklady/
> *


 :cheesy: what its for sale :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 26 2010, 12:29 AM~17607121
> *i have more ill post them soon. I also got some pictures from the supershow in 79 but those i have to get them from my brother
> *


hey juan what up with some the unique creations pictures


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have to see if i can find any from Unique Creations car club I have alot of pictures in photo albums ill start to look for them


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 27 2010, 12:52 PM~17622922
> *I have to see if i can find any from Unique Creations car club I have alot of pictures in photo albums ill start to look for them
> *


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 26 2010, 02:46 AM~17607825
> *here are some more pic enjoy    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 i like this!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17605013
> *THE PINK LADY http://www.vwboxerclub.de/daten/kurioses/pinklady/
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 23 2010, 09:47 PM~17582950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 26 2010, 01:46 AM~17607825
> *here are some more pic enjoy    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ok im going to put a few more but i have to load them 1 by 1 haveing trouble loading them .


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 nice keep the coming


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

my 62 and a Rivi


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2010, 06:49 PM~17636389
> *:0 nice keep the coming
> *


x2


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 25 2010, 03:46 AM~17596332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE TIGHEST SHIT RIGHT HERE


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a better pic of the ford what you guys think its sweet...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 29 2010, 01:26 AM~17638895
> *Here is a better pic of the ford what you guys think its sweet...
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 9 2009, 12:14 PM~14717207
> *THE HOMIE OLDSCHOOL RIDE'S FROM FRESNO
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: does anybody no where to find some center caps like these ethier tru rays or tru classics


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 12 2010, 10:38 PM~17175014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this ride


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT FOR THIS OLD SCHOOL ART


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

what happend no more new pictures im sure someone has some more pictures lets post them


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ok here are a few more. so lets see others post pictures also ... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

anyone want me to post a few more ?


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@Jun 5 2010, 02:09 AM~17701434
> *anyone want me to post a few more ?
> *


 :yes: LOTS :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@Jun 5 2010, 01:06 AM~17701429
> *ok here are a few more. so lets see others post pictures also ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@Jun 5 2010, 05:00 AM~17701423
> *what happend no more new pictures im sure someone has some more pictures lets post them
> *


Sean already put up 300 pages.. let him take a break and someone else put up some :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 5 2010, 09:27 AM~17702435
> *Sean already put up 300 pages.. let him take a break and someone else put up some  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

chevyman1962

still waiting


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

juan, who did this one belong to?


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

it belonged to Jack


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pic BlueSix :thumbsup:


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 8 2010, 09:37 AM~17726859
> *   NICE PICS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*75MarkIV559*


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

Does anyone have more pics of this ride?



> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 19 2009, 01:59 AM~15712007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 8 2010, 10:12 AM~17727177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Classic_Style CC (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 8 2010, 10:00 AM~17727060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lowrider of the year right there..


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Killer pics Sean. Lifestyle as always lookin good.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Jun 10 2010, 01:31 PM~17749947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 24 2009, 01:15 AM~16075710
> *well its about time for me to contribute :biggrin:
> heres my dad in 1977
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
bumper checkin'


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 10 2010, 12:31 PM~17749952
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 :naughty: :nicoderm: :yes: 



*THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

*My wife and I on our wedding day, 03/02/85*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

white Donut steering wheels


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 12 2010, 12:33 AM~17762980
> *white Donut steering wheels
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 1 homie?
pm me


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WATS UP SAUL*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 11 2010, 05:34 PM~17762990
> *how much for 1 homie?
> pm me
> *


 :wave: NOT FOR SALE HOMIE SORRY IM STILL ON THE HUNT FOR MORE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 11 2010, 05:39 PM~17763025
> *WATS UP SAUL
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 11 2010, 05:33 PM~17762980
> *white Donut steering wheels
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 :wow: CLEAN CHROME DONUT STEERING WHEEL FOR SALE GOOD PRICE TOO!!!! http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1788946650.html


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i hooked my boy up with some clean tru's & og 5.20's...

now his ride is like a blast from the past...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 13 2010, 08:17 AM~17773258
> *i hooked my boy up with some clean tru's & og 5.20's...
> 
> now his ride is like a blast from the past...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 13 2010, 09:17 AM~17773258
> *i hooked my boy up with some clean tru's & og 5.20's...
> 
> now his ride is like a blast from the past...
> ...


hell yeah looks clean


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 13 2010, 11:26 AM~17773583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i like it, i need to get a pic of it layed out, looks bad ass...!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 N.O.S CLASSICS :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

And N.O.S TRU=SPOKES


----------



## H-DEUCE (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 07:46 PM~17777047
> *And N.O.S TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want them :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jun 13 2010, 09:46 PM~17778395
> *:0  i want them  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: u roll rockets and tru rays


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

k onda 64joe i see u on here camarada how u been saludame a Mike Lopez


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 08:46 PM~17777047
> *And N.O.S TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 10:15 PM~17778703
> *:angry:  u roll rockets and tru rays
> *


maybe its time for some tru spokes


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

N.O.S TRU=CLASSIC CAPS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 07:46 PM~17777047
> *And N.O.S TRU=SPOKES
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 06:58 PM~17776711
> *:0 N.O.S CLASSICS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 13 2010, 08:17 AM~17773258
> *i hooked my boy up with some clean tru's & og 5.20's...
> 
> now his ride is like a blast from the past...
> ...


*now you made him one lucky man!*
:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> :wow: :wow:
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> > :wow: :wow:
> > BEFORE
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 14 2010, 09:16 PM~17788435
> *looks clean what kind of spokes are those
> *


TOP PIC 13/8 50 SPOKE STARWIRES
BOTTOM PIC 13/7 100 SPOKE CROSSLACE POWDERCOATED ORANGE SINISTERS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > :wow: :wow:
> > BEFORE
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 6 2009, 07:33 PM~14698590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any pics of the "Zoot Suit Car"???


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 14 2010, 10:20 PM~17788531
> *TOP PIC 13/8  50 SPOKE STARWIRES
> BOTTOM PIC 13/7 100 SPOKE CROSSLACE POWDERCOATED ORANGE SINISTERS
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah looks good liking the crosslaces


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> > :wow: :wow:
> > BEFORE
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 15 2010, 02:00 PM~17794801
> *:biggrin: hell yeah looks good liking the crosslaces
> *


THANKS


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jun 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17796954
> *U need to roll this elco and stop stresing on the rive :0
> *


I KNO :happysad:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i got these for sale http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546899


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 15 2010, 09:31 PM~17799152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

TTT for the oldschool :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT  *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 18 2010, 11:00 AM~17824388
> *TTT
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## 64joe (Jul 29, 2008)

q-vo saul i see you cameup on some more badass trus,whats up with those classic caps you selling those or what,anyways good to hear from you take care,by the way il tell mike lopez you said whats up.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*newstyle cc  *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up homie :wave:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@Jun 5 2010, 10:22 PM~17706853
> *it belonged to Jack
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: there is not another Impala that could take this over...perfect color, perfect stance, Tru=Spokes and 5:20's :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 18 2010, 11:18 PM~17829884
> *newstyle cc
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all our lay it low homies have a low n slow safe fathers day


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 20 2010, 02:24 PM~17839493
> *to all our lay it low homies have a low n slow safe fathers day
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 24 2010, 09:28 PM~17880989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

SICC PICS....


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin: KEEPS GETTN BETTER


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*62's on cragars!
* :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

[/quote]
Hey Bro thanks for putting all these photos on here, I love going through this thread, the 68 here belongs to my brother Robby. IMPALAScc!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Grant-Produ...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 26 2010, 09:26 AM~17892385
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Grant-Produ...sQ5fAccessories
> *


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 24 2010, 09:37 PM~17881083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting all that pure stuff Sean !!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all our lay it low homies have a safe 4 of july keep it low n slow :wave:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 24 2010, 08:30 PM~17881009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

i got these out of a trade and i was wondering if i get pic up of the hub would someone be able to tell me brand or brands that used the same hub

their 13x7 80 spoke but didnt come with correct caps










these roadster caps are to small for the hub and had to be modified by wrapping a thick roll of plastic sheets to make fit


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

by the homies lot more pics coming soon


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

have a great 4th mi gente


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

homie u need ask saul from the strays cc :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@Jun 5 2010, 11:20 PM~17706841
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Joe Aros! WOW!


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 24 2010, 09:35 PM~17881051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERES A PICTURE I FOUND...FROM EARLY 1980'S...CARLSBAD CA..NC SAN DIEGO


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hope you had homies had a great 4th


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2010, 07:29 PM~17986622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what its finally out :cheesy: :biggrin: looks good


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 2 2010, 10:01 PM~17949342
> *i got these out of a trade and i was wondering if i get pic up of the hub would someone be able to tell me brand or brands that used the same hub
> 
> their 13x7 80 spoke but didnt come with correct caps
> ...


Look like McLeans. Interested in selling?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 7 2010, 09:58 PM~17988269
> *Look like McLeans. Interested in selling?
> *


not at the moment homie but i'll hit you up when i'm ready to get rid of them their real clean little rust showing around some of the nipples but nothing to bad


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2010, 06:27 PM~17986614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: enough said
very nice


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 8 2010, 09:45 AM~17991607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude a couple blocks over has a elco of this body style just sitting out in the sun  while he has a ricer under the carport with a cover over it :angry:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2010, 07:27 PM~17986614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Thats all I have to say bout the car, its fuckin killer. These set of pics are awesome. The pics of the montes, are inspiring. Thanks Saul for still posting the pics. Paul


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 7 2010, 11:26 PM~17989733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2010, 06:27 PM~17986614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN ALL IT NEEDS IS SOME SQUARE LIGHTS


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

WHEN I FELL IN LOVE WIH THE 69 IMPALA WAS THE KING ORCHID OF THE IMPERIALS 5.2O'S AND ROCKET WHEELS AND SQUARE LIGHTS IN THE FRONT WHEN I GET A 69 IM MAKING IT OLD SCHOOL SQAURE LIGHTS AND ROCKET WHEELS


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 8 2010, 08:33 AM~17991459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Peaches and Cream at a Show back in the late 80's early 90's.*









*Flash forward to last Friday night when Tomas brought out Peaches after 15 years in her time capsule  take a look, she looks just like she did back than, dont you think so  *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 10 2010, 12:29 AM~18008474
> *Peaches and Cream at a Show back in the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> 
> ...


what damn it still looks damn good are those 13'' or 14'' cross lace roadsters :0 i just got some 13'' 80 spoke mcleans for my 74 monte but they dont have the original caps they came with some roadster caps w/ 2 bar spinner with inserts on only 2 saving up some fedia to buy these style mclean caps










or find me some of those baby moons for them :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

peahes n creams still loooooookin sharp :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 8 2010, 12:18 AM~17989676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 10 2010, 12:19 AM~18008709
> *what damn it still looks damn good are those 13'' or 14'' cross lace roadsters :0 i just got some 13'' 80 spoke mcleans for my 74 monte but they dont have the original caps they came with some roadster caps w/ 2 bar spinner with inserts on only 2 saving up some fedia to buy these style mclean caps
> 
> *


  ther 14s roadsters


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Aug 17 2009, 08:30 PM~14798766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P&GWHEELS1_@Jul 8 2010, 10:01 PM~17998263
> *WHEN I FELL IN LOVE WIH THE 69 IMPALA WAS THE KING ORCHID OF THE IMPERIALS 5.2O'S AND ROCKET WHEELS AND SQUARE LIGHTS IN THE FRONT WHEN I GET A 69 IM MAKING IT OLD SCHOOL SQAURE LIGHTS AND ROCKET WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: that impala is sick


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18013438
> * ther 14s roadsters
> *


hell yeh their still sick :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 28 2009, 10:22 PM~16117177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THESE TWO MAGAZINES...ANYBODY WANT 2 SELL??????


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18008474
> *Peaches and Cream at a Show back in the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats old school play that young mc


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jul 10 2010, 09:22 PM~18013990
> *I WANT THESE TWO MAGAZINES...ANYBODY WANT 2 SELL??????
> *


U STILL HAVENT ANSWERED MY PM HOMIE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*By far , this is the BEST topic in ALL Layotlow* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18008474
> *Peaches and Cream at a Show back in the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, took good care of it!!
love that color! :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

a big thank you to all the homies who have posted og pixs or who has view our topic thank you once to our lay it low homies much love and remember keep it low n slow also one more thank you for keepin cruzin into past on top :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 10 2010, 10:13 PM~18014276
> *By far , this is the BEST topic in ALL Layotlow :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thank you homie


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18008474
> *Peaches and Cream at a Show back in the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> 
> ...


looken good homie


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 11 2010, 02:47 AM~18015435
> *a big thank you to all the homies who have posted og pixs or who has view our topic thank you once to our lay it low homies much love and remember keep it low n slow also one more thank you for keepin cruzin into past on top :worship:  :worship:
> *


:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 7 2010, 10:19 PM~17989683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"THEE ORIGINAL GANGSTER OF LOVE".....BROWN PERSUASION CC.... :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

My old 1974 cutt. sup. :happysad:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Best thread on the whole forum! Thank you for the awesome pics and inspiration


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2010, 09:29 PM~18041375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2010, 09:29 PM~18041375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2010, 09:29 PM~18041375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2010, 09:29 PM~18041375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey saul your monte is real nice


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jul 13 2010, 05:19 PM~18038619
> *Best thread on the whole forum! Thank you for the awesome pics and inspiration
> *


thank you very much homie


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2010, 10:30 PM~18041391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn saul when did you get this beauty :0 :biggrin:  hey i'm gonna send you a pm manana with some pics of the wheels i got and all i need to know what they are and if mclean caps like those beauties will fit :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 13 2010, 12:11 PM~18035781
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up homies :wave:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2010, 10:29 PM~18041375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ass monte Saul. :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 12 2009, 07:02 PM~14751741
> *EAST SIDE STORY 8 TRACKS
> 
> 
> ...


 DO YOU HAVE THE OG EAST SIDE STORY TRACKS


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 13 2010, 11:34 PM~18042116
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: hey their sunshine :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

my monte with 13'' roadster bolt ons with roadster caps but still gives it the old school feel :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jul 14 2010, 09:55 AM~18044186
> *DO YOU HAVE THE OG EAST SIDE STORY TRACKS
> *


Yup those 8 tracks are o.g and still sealed n.o.s i have never seen anymore of them i have those put away for my personal collection


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Jul 14 2010, 05:36 AM~18043050
> *Sweet ass monte Saul. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 14 2010, 02:25 PM~18046104
> *my monte with 13'' roadster bolt ons with roadster caps but still gives it the old school feel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice homie keep up the good work


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 15 2010, 01:10 PM~18054061
> *looks nice homie keep up the good work
> *


thanks sean :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote=sean_2009,Jul 13 2010, 10:46 AM


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *SAUL
> post Yesterday, 12:29 AM
> 
> 
> ...


That's cooler than a fan! Real nice


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt for the old school


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

THIS ARE ALL POST CARDS


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 13 2010, 01:34 PM~18035480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a little steering


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 19 2010, 03:39 PM~18084712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SANTA CLARA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN SAN JO. THAT'S WHEN SAN JO WAS THE SHITS


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

>



[/quote]
Im lovin this pic. :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Jul 13 2010, 12:21 PM~18035378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ford panel truck


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 19 2010, 03:39 PM~18084712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIFESTYLE CC


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18008474
> *Peaches and Cream at a Show back in the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 13 2010, 11:12 AM~18035302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

chi town in the house


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 21 2010, 07:24 PM~18106928
> *chi town in the house
> *


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

OLD PIC OF LRM MAGIZINE IN CORONA CA


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

ISNT THIS "ANGEL'S" RIDE THAT GETS "BURNT" UP IN "HEARTBREAKER"?

I BELEIVE HIS LINE WENT "THAT THING TOOK 3 YRS. TO BUILD... N ONLY 15 MINUTES TO BURN. AINT THAT A BITCH?"... LOL












THEN HE ENDS UP WITH THIS ONE


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 22 2010, 05:05 PM~18115022
> *ISNT THIS "ANGEL'S" RIDE THAT GETS "BURNT" UP IN "HEARTBREAKER"?
> 
> I BELEIVE HIS LINE WENT "THAT THING TOOK 3 YRS. TO BUILD... N ONLY 15 MINUTES TO BURN. AINT THAT A BITCH?"... LOL
> ...


YEAH  EVEN THOUGH THE ACTING SUCKED IT WAS A GOOD MOVIE :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jul 22 2010, 05:58 PM~18115490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN NM RIDES RIGHT THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

CLEAN NM RIDES RIGHT THEIR :biggrin: 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 20 2010, 10:13 PM~18098861
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up homies :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano+Jul 22 2010, 06:09 PM~18115584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: i have all of these pics except for that red ford


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

wats up saul call me got sum good new to tell you bro


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 27 2010, 04:39 PM~18156514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Punch 84 looked good in black.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 27 2010, 04:32 PM~18156430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ill phils cadi


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 3 2010, 04:39 PM~18219352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn my impala got cut off


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 3 2010, 04:39 PM~18219352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 4 2010, 05:38 PM~18230141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS REAL OG !!!!!


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

*Still the best mothafuckin topic on LIL* :0 :0


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 4 2010, 05:37 PM~18230132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Hot Tramp was lookin good .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 11:06 PM~16982514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cruzin into the past


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 6 2010, 11:48 AM~18245683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  damn i miss thee individuals show...that was the only show i used to wait to go every year....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 22 2010, 03:05 PM~18115022
> *ISNT THIS "ANGEL'S" RIDE THAT GETS "BURNT" UP IN "HEARTBREAKER"?
> 
> I BELEIVE HIS LINE WENT "THAT THING TOOK 3 YRS. TO BUILD... N ONLY 15 MINUTES TO BURN. AINT THAT A BITCH?"... LOL
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 4 2010, 05:38 PM~18230141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how this madness all began...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 4 2010, 08:41 PM~18231798
> *Still the best mothafuckin topic on LIL  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 8 2010, 09:22 AM~18256598
> * damn i miss thee individuals show...that was the only show i used to wait to go every year....
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Bad Ass "Individual" pics Sean, thanks for posting them.....
:wave: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 08:50 PM~18270399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 08:50 PM~18270399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:18 PM~18270711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did they really burn this car????


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:18 PM~18270711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

REMEMBER CHEECH AND CHONG'S NEXT MOVIE WELL THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE THAT COMES OUT IN THE MOVIE THIS CAR IS STILL AROUND BUT ITS PAINTED RED


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:54 PM~18271109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 10:19 PM~18271328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:44 PM~18271002
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i need this car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 08:50 PM~18270399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 13 2010, 09:41 PM~18305892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

OLD SCHOOL METALFLAKE DONUT FOR $ALE 100 SHIPPED :0


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 15 2010, 08:13 PM~18317851
> *OLD SCHOOL METALFLAKE DONUT FOR $ALE 100 SHIPPED  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:54 PM~18271109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 16 2010, 01:14 AM~18319710
> *
> *


TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Aug 18 2010, 04:48 PM~18346078
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 15 2010, 10:13 PM~18317851
> *OLD SCHOOL METALFLAKE DONUT FOR $ALE 100 SHIPPED  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking tight wish i had the fedia to get it


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:24 PM~18271373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 08:18 PM~18270711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pic in front of the Griffith Observatory would make a sick poster


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

LOT'S OF GOOD MEMORIES  THIS TOPIC BRINGS THEM OUT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Aug 19 2010, 11:17 PM~18359244
> *LOT'S OF GOOD MEMORIES  THIS TOPIC BRINGS THEM OUT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

LOWRIDING WAS ALOT SIMPLER AND UNITED IN THOSE DAYS.......MISS THAT SHIT. 
RIDING SLOW AND LOW WITHOUT A SEATBELT.....OR RIDING IN THE BACK OF THE EL CAMINO, PULLING CHICKS........AHHHHH THE GOOD O' DAYS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up lay it low homies :wave: we have more pixs coming soon and thanks once again for keeping us on top


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Aug 22 2010, 01:40 PM~18376227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah homie thanks for posting these i'm gonna watch them later :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 22 2010, 12:51 PM~18376284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 22 2010, 07:29 PM~18377851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 22 2010, 02:40 PM~18376227
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! thanks for posting this....coolest


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 22 2010, 09:14 PM~18379799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 22 2010, 12:45 PM~18376254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you homie for shsring the videos with all of us :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 15 2010, 08:13 PM~18317851
> *OLD SCHOOL METALFLAKE DONUT FOR $ALE 100 SHIPPED  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the riders tryin to live those days in 2010 

my ride first day out of teh garage with teh pescos workin


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 23 2010, 08:53 PM~18389271
> *thank you homie for shsring the videos with all of us  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



badass


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 03:52 PM~18396196
> *bump for the riders tryin to live those days in 2010
> 
> my ride first day out of teh garage with teh pescos workin
> ...


more pics plz


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 08:54 PM~18271109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 23 2010, 10:53 PM~18389271
> *thank you homie for shsring the videos with all of us  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks for the vid


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 04:52 PM~18396196
> *bump for the riders tryin to live those days in 2010
> 
> my ride first day out of teh garage with teh pescos workin
> ...


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

trying to find some info on these,seems to mount on dual antennas,they're 12 volt and really light up,with both of us being old schoolers we don't recall seeing these back in the day,just wondering if these are old school accesories


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 27 2010, 09:16 AM~18420006
> *trying to find some info on these,seems to mount on dual antennas,they're 12 volt and really light up,with both of us being old schoolers we don't recall seeing these back in the day,just wondering if these are old school accesories
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 04:52 PM~18396196
> *bump for the riders tryin to live those days in 2010
> 
> my ride first day out of teh garage with teh pescos workin
> ...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

requested pics... and video (from local show yesterday) 

any comments on my ride?















































quick video of the pescos in action... 48vts to teh front, 24 to rear


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 04:33 PM~18434899
> *requested pics... and video (from local show yesterday)
> 
> any comments on my ride?
> ...


its cleaan just need the 5.20's or the 5.60's


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 04:33 PM~18434899
> *requested pics... and video (from local show yesterday)
> 
> any comments on my ride?
> ...


this a sweet ride todd,love the old school look and sounds,Tru-s,rabbit ears,pesco's,sanco's,you got a color bar ? the only thing missing is them 520's/560's


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah i have a color bar.. and stereo hidden in the tissue box.. 

i cant wait for the new 5.20s ... the car WILL have them then.. but til then i didnt trust cokers and i dont like em anyways.. and roads here are fuckd up, cant trust old tires.. i blew NOS bias plys before on these potholes


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 04:33 PM~18434899
> *requested pics... and video (from local show yesterday)
> 
> any comments on my ride?
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 29 2010, 03:33 PM~18434899
> *requested pics... and video (from local show yesterday)
> 
> any comments on my ride?
> ...


car looks sick man


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: fkn nice man


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TO ALL OUR LAT IT LOW HOMIES MORE PIXS COMING SOON


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 9 2010, 05:35 PM~18527880
> *TO ALL OUR LAT IT LOW HOMIES MORE PIXS COMING SOON
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 22 2010, 12:45 PM~18376254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE STILL CRUISE IN FRONT OF THAT SUPER MARKET. :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

History lesson101. Required viewing


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 12 2010, 06:42 PM~18549814
> *History lesson101. Required viewing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 12 2010, 02:54 PM~18548495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thee united car club sfv calif


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 12 2010, 02:53 PM~18548485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pineapple 64


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

THE BEST TOPIC! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, SEAN. THANKS. AND THOSE VIDEOS! DAMN IT.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 12 2010, 03:54 PM~18548495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 63 is fucking clean :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 14 2010, 03:14 PM~18567019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 14 2010, 04:14 PM~18567019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Classic!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 14 2010, 04:14 PM~18567019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i haven't seen that in awhile i think i may watch that later :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 14 2010, 03:14 PM~18567019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why cant i see it?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 22 2010, 02:09 PM~18376411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 22 2010, 01:57 PM~18376327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

elmonte 74 :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 16 2010, 01:35 AM~18581080
> *elmonte 74  :wave:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin: :420: :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whatsup chris :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jun 10 2010, 11:54 AM~17749582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

miss your pop very much :angel:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 16 2010, 02:45 AM~18581254
> *miss your pop very much :angel:
> *


Yeah, I miss him a lot too
I miss hanging out in the garage
People comming over with thier rides just to kick it
and see what "Chupy" is working on. 
Those days are gone, wish they were still here.
Thanks for posting our cars bros.
Those memories will never die................


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

He was a good man,I used to ride my lowrider bike over there,he was always cool.he always let me kick back, even when he was workin on something,or when the oldies were having meetings there,never told me to kick rocks.there was always tight rides at that house.


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 19 2010, 03:35 PM~18605023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Sep 19 2010, 12:11 AM~18601884
> *He was a good man,I used  to ride my lowrider bike over there,he was always cool.he always let me kick back, even when he was workin on something,or when the oldies were having meetings there,never told me to kick rocks.there was always tight rides at that house.
> *



Right on bro..........


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

NEVER saw this car before... from a local show this weekend.. wtf, where was this! its AMAZING//. the midwest still knows whats up.. check out the partial vinyl top and all


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 19 2010, 10:10 AM~18603522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I know this is not 100% Lowrider related but still a cool Vid from 1963 Notice the Impala pulling the boat :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

They must have been smoken that good stuff back in 1961 when they made this ad :biggrin:


----------



## bamma (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ok this is the last Vid for today I ran across this guys YouTube page called AutomobileHistoryUSA & it had old Chevy TV ads from 1950-1970 there was way to many to post on here so I just thew up the best ones. Like I said B-4 I know this is not 100% Lowrider realated but I thought it was cool to see how it all started cuz even the badest Lowriders out there was once just a Bone stock car


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CRUZIN INTO THE PAST MADE IT IN TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*wats up layitlow homies sean_2009, LOWLIFE76, O.G.Groupe1973, eighty5montecarlow, illstorm*


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 25 2010, 11:51 AM~18659480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  anybody no were i can get 4 of these cap or truray caps


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 26 2010, 12:04 PM~18664909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 1 2010, 03:18 PM~18713304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 2 2010, 01:54 AM~18716727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Oct 2 2010, 05:12 AM~18716860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass style master what kind of custom work did he do cause thats fucking sick


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Feb 15 2010, 07:50 PM~16622153
> *This is Technical Extacy from Imperials before its second round of patterns.
> *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's my pops first ride back in the day...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Oct 3 2010, 10:21 AM~18723820
> *Here's my pops first ride back in the day...
> 
> 
> ...


yery nice keep it old school :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 22 2009, 09:36 PM~15159648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 22 2009, 09:37 PM~15159660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 5 2009, 06:35 AM~15879038
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA
> *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 22 2009, 09:16 PM~16063660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 22 2009, 09:31 PM~16063784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

keep bringing them,,,nice pics! :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Oct 3 2010, 10:21 AM~18723820
> *Here's my pops first ride back in the day...
> 
> 
> ...



DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At first I thought that was my ride back in the days when it first had Rockets on it . Picture didnt scan good.











Then got some Star Wires and put some hydros.
I did have the side pipes but didnt put them on cause you could get burned if you didnt watch out.


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 6 2010, 08:31 AM~18749469
> *DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> At first I thought that was my ride back in the days when it first had Rockets on it .  Picture didnt scan good.
> ...


i said the same thing compa.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

1972</span>
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/volkswagon7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/volkswagon6-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/volkswagon5-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/volkswagon7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BIG AL 1978 VW CUT FRONT AND BACK,,IF U WERE IN COMPTON BACK THEN U NO DA DEAL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hell yeah the bug and those impalas are the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## cadiking (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 2 2010, 01:07 PM~18718942
> *thats a bad ass style master what kind of custom work did he do cause thats fucking sick
> *


Looks like he used early desoto ribbed bumpers. 53 chevy grill surrounding, looks like the center out loop of a 55 Pontiac grill with a glory grill tube grill. Shaved doors, frenched headlights with 55 chevy headlight brows( could also be cadi). Rear fenders are molded to body, can't see what taillights are frenched in.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 8 2010, 10:04 PM~18770683
> *hell yeah the bug and those impalas are the shit :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for therops on the impalas


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

my tio johnnys ride the year was 1970 in corona cali on rockets and 5.20's lifted front and back


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 10 2010, 01:29 AM~18775618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER_@Oct 10 2010, 12:14 AM~18775596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 6 2010, 09:42 AM~18750433
> *1972</span>
> <img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/volkswagon7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/volkswagon6-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...




Would love to see bugs like these again!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

more oldschool pixs coming soon homies


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 14 2010, 03:07 PM~18811209
> *more oldschool pixs coming soon homies
> *



Cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Love these ol school pics.


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Oct 14 2010, 08:22 PM~18814755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nite life cc


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 14 2010, 05:07 PM~18811209
> *more oldschool pixs coming soon homies
> *


Sean you should put them up alittle slower. By putting so many up so fast we have too much time between posts and thats no fun :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 9 2010, 12:53 AM~18771232
> *rockets and 5.20's</span> lifted front and back
> 
> 
> ...


loved them Rockets,bought a brand new set with 5.60's for my Rivi back in 81,still got the Rivi,but wish I still had them Rockets :tears:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Still going strong I see homie  Keep them pic's coming! Still the best topic on LIL :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> I can never get enough of this Monte :biggrin:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 16 2010, 04:38 AM~18825580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*NUFF SAID!!!*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

IN FRONT OF MY GRANDPAS PAD IN CORONA THE YEAR WAS 1971 THIS PIC WAS TOKEN


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2010, 05:36 PM~18844749
> *IN FRONT OF MY GRANDPAS PAD IN CORONA THE YEAR WAS 1971 THIS PIC WAS TOKEN
> 
> 
> ...


thanks paul for keep it oldschool and to all our lay it low homies for keeping this topic on top thanks once again remember to keep it low n slow :worship: :worship:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2010, 07:36 PM~18844749
> *IN FRONT OF MY GRANDPAS PAD IN CORONA THE YEAR WAS 1971 THIS PIC WAS TOKEN
> 
> 
> ...


Inspiring!!! That pic is sweet!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

x10


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2010, 06:36 PM~18844749
> *IN FRONT OF MY GRANDPAS PAD IN CORONA THE YEAR WAS 1971 THIS PIC WAS TOKEN
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 18 2010, 10:56 PM~18848231
> *thanks paul  for keep it oldschool  and to all our lay it low homies for keeping this topic on top thanks once again remember to keep it low n slow :worship:  :worship:
> *


NO PROBLEM SEAN KEEP IT LOW AND SLOW


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Oct 19 2010, 04:13 AM~18849104
> *Inspiring!!! That pic is sweet!
> *


THANKS FOXCUSTOM FOR THE LOVE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 19 2010, 11:09 AM~18851214
> *  nice pic
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Oct 15 2010, 08:29 PM~18823592
> *loved them Rockets,bought a brand new set with 5.60's for my Rivi back in 81,still got the Rivi,but wish I still had them Rockets :tears:
> *


YEAH MY TIO WISHED HE KEPT THE ROCKETS ALOT OF CATS THOUGHT CORONA AND RIVERSIDE NEVER HAD ANY LOWRIDERS BUT THEY DID MY TIO CHANO HAD A MERCURY ON BABY MOONS AND WHITE WALLS LAYED CAUSE HE CUT THE COILS THIS WAS BACK IN THE LATE 50'S BUT HE PASSED AWAY 2 YEARS AGO I WOULD LIKE TO FIND A PIC OF HIS MERCURY


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 18 2010, 05:36 PM~18844749
> *IN FRONT OF MY GRANDPAS PAD IN CORONA THE YEAR WAS 1971 THIS PIC WAS TOKEN
> 
> 
> ...



Cool pic!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Oct 20 2010, 09:41 AM~18860300
> *Cool pic!
> *


thanks bro for the love


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to the top


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 21 2010, 12:00 AM~18867820
> *to the top
> *


FOUND MORE PICS FROM BACK IN THE DAY IN CORONA FROM 79


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Wuzzup Dave & Sean :wave:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 21 2010, 12:26 PM~18871445
> *CORONA CALIF 1979 CRUISING AROUND FOURTH STREET PARK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 21 2010, 04:17 PM~18873301
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 21 2010, 05:12 PM~18873663
> *  :biggrin:
> *


paul 1967 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 21 2010, 12:53 PM~18871652
> *THOSE WERE THE DAYS !!!!!!*


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

RETRO STILL KICKIN


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 16 2010, 03:51 AM~18825606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 21 2010, 09:30 PM~18876275
> *RETRO STILL KICKIN
> 
> 
> ...


nice!
:nicoderm:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 21 2010, 06:40 PM~18874530
> *paul 1967 :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*CHECK THIS VIDEO FROM 1979, ITS A PROMO FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW IN 1979*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Great looking pics. Everytime I come back to this thread, it keeps getting better.

TTT for the best thread around :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA*


----------



## imperialslow64 (Apr 29, 2010)

My 73 Impala back in the mid 70's:


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/tonys%20old%20lowriders/22461_1389448496628_1244558180_31158484_8126760_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


My 76 Caprice Classic, with Tru Spokes and lifted, back in 1976:

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/tonys%20old%20lowriders/22461_1389448456627_1244558180_31158483_3741719_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


My 73 Impala, With Tru Spokes, Lifted Front & Back by Homies Hydraulics, All Original Paint, Vinyl and Interior, Back in 1989:

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/tonys%20old%20lowriders/22461_1389453136744_1244558180_31158496_6687880_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/tonys%20old%20lowriders/22461_1389453096743_1244558180_31158495_3137078_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..

BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2010, 08:11 PM~18897412
> *just home, too dark for pics even in my garage.. it looks INSANE in teh light.. heres a quick video... dark in my garage sorry.. the pics are from jaymes shop..
> 
> BLUE MOON KUSTOMS ... oshkosh WI.. thats right, WI!
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 24 2010, 09:05 AM~18893515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 24 2010, 10:34 AM~18893671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 24 2010, 10:16 AM~18893572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all our lay it low homies have a safe hollween weekend with your familys and once again thank you for keepin cruzin into the past on top :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 28 2010, 10:30 PM~18937253
> *to all our lay it low homies have a safe hollween weekend with your familys and once again thank you for keepin cruzin into the past on top :worship:  :worship:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

from today.... 

need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 04:04 PM~18942375
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> ...


oldschool all the way thanks for the pic homie :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 04:04 PM~18942375
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> ...


SICKNESS HOMIE,


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 04:04 PM~18942375
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> ...


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 05:04 PM~18942375
> *from today....
> 
> need to clean my whitwalls I KNOW lol.. just rolled it outside for a couple pics of teh roof
> ...


MAAAN!! That roof POPS!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Took this pics few YRS ago at El Paso Tx...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Sun Valley Park 1979..









My 65 in 1980..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

abel! 

thts the tangerine 63 i always talk about.. i think it was tangerine dream?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 31 2010, 04:53 PM~18954428
> *Took this pics few YRS ago at El Paso Tx...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 1 2010, 01:53 AM~18954428
> *Took this pics few YRS ago at El Paso Tx...
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 1 2010, 02:54 PM~18960611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

what up lay it low homies :wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

saul that is a CLEAN combo.. damn


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2010, 07:33 PM~18962430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

This pic was taken in Odessa TX this was in a shop hangin on the wall......  
I belive it was Nick Hernadez shop :cheesy:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

i have tons of pics but dont have a scanner no more


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 2 2010, 11:07 PM~18973113
> *i have tons of pics but dont have a scanner no more
> *



dammmm bro that hella sucks


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Posts: 5,300*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

GREAT TOPIC!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Nov 2 2010, 11:45 PM~18973277
> *GREAT TOPIC!!!!
> *



thanks homie


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ALL ROYAL IMAGE CARS BACK IN THE PAST


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Nov 3 2010, 03:32 AM~18973503
> *ALL ROYAL IMAGE CARS BACK IN THE PAST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt.....by far the BEST topic hands down....TRADITION BABY!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 2 2010, 11:10 PM~18973127
> *dammmm bro that hella sucks
> *


it does; i know know what i should get for xmas :biggrin: 
keep the pics flowing


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Nov 3 2010, 01:32 AM~18973503
> *ALL ROYAL IMAGE CARS BACK IN THE PAST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

THIS IS THE BEST TOPIC ON LAYITLOW. LOT'S OF MEMORIES FROM THE 70'S & 80'S. IF YOU WERE A LITTLE KID OR A TEENAGER GROWING UP IN THOSE TIMES, THESE PHOTOS WILL PUT A SMILE ON YOUR FACE . :biggrin: KEEP THEM COMING.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

monte74 :wave:


----------



## IMPNRIVI (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 3 2010, 12:39 AM~18973259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when we went to this show. It was at Irvine lake back in 1982. It was a mini truck show that my homeboy Jerry Zapata was invited to. Raul decided to take the Rivi along for the ride. Those dudes tripped out because they had never seen a mini truck with hydros. We drove straight to our meeting from there, back in East Los. Brings back memories. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 3 2010, 02:51 PM~18977241
> *ttt.....by far the BEST topic hands down....TRADITION BABY!!
> *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:03 PM~18981551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta love it :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Nov 4 2010, 06:45 AM~18982997
> *THIS IS THE BEST TOPIC ON LAYITLOW. LOT'S OF MEMORIES FROM THE 70'S & 80'S. IF YOU WERE A LITTLE KID OR A TEENAGER GROWING UP IN THOSE TIMES, THESE PHOTOS WILL PUT A SMILE ON YOUR FACE . :biggrin: KEEP THEM COMING.
> *


simon...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18978036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Nov 2 2010, 10:21 PM~18973179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> [/quote NICE PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:37 PM~18270923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ISSUE IS THIS??????? DOES ANYONE ONE HAVE ONE 4 SELL????


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

GOD I LOVE THIS TOPIC !!!

latest couple pics of my oldschool project


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Nov 3 2010, 01:32 AM~18973503
> *ALL ROYAL IMAGE CARS BACK IN THE PAST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 9 2010, 06:41 PM~19028717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

VINTAGE SHIRT IRON ONS FOR $ALE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569211


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 04:40 PM~19060412
> *VINTAGE SHIRT IRON ONS FOR $ALE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569211
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are a few old picture from the past.
These were my cars and art work and the 67 was Kurts car.








































































[/quote]


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> Here are a few old picture from the past.
> These were my cars and art work and the 67 was Kurts car.


[/quote]
very nice og pics


----------



## IERAZA (Oct 21, 2010)

Bedrock c.c....seen your rides in the Lowrider Mag, Military Edition....looking good


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

MAJESTICS SO. CAL.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Nov 16 2010, 09:48 PM~19088201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homies check out the flakeroof and the sqaretuck package tray :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> Here are a few old picture from the past.
> These were my cars and art work and the 67 was Kurts car.


[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Nov 16 2010, 09:48 PM~19088201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Nov 15 2010, 01:14 PM~19073429
> *Here are a few old  picture from the past.
> These were my  cars and art work and the 67 was Kurts car.
> 
> ...


Who's pinstriping? Looks like Kafka.


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 19 2010, 11:49 AM~19110936
> *Who's pinstriping?  Looks like Kafka.
> *


the pinstriping was done by a guy in abq called speedy . chris


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I do remember A LOT of these car's when I was doing the Low Rider Car Show Seen. Went up againts many of them in the 80's. Won some & Lost some but, Just getting out there on the show seen with something differant was GREAT. And getting to know other Car Club from all over Cali & other states for that matter is something I will always remember.

Thanks Guys for posting all these Incredible Photos of Car Show's and Cars gone by, as well as this one of my ride.  

1968 Chevell Malibu "Just To Blue" Paint was Candy Colbalt Blue done over Silver, Gold and Black base. Garage built on the East Side of San Jose Ca.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 20 2010, 09:15 AM~19117008
> *I do remember A LOT of these car's when I was doing the Low Rider Car Show Seen. Went up againts many of them in the 80's. Won some & Lost some but, Just getting out there on the show seen with something differant was GREAT. And getting to know other Car Club from all over Cali & other states for that matter is something I will always remember.
> 
> Thanks Guys for posting all these Incredible Photos of Car Show's and Cars gone by, as well as this one of my ride.
> ...


homies check out the new classcis banner in the back ground


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 19 2010, 08:09 PM~19114421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now this is og triple og lowrider back in the days :worship:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 20 2010, 11:50 AM~19117936
> *homies check out the new classcis banner in the back ground
> *


Yes Sir I seen it! :yes: 
I was in the New Classics Car Club for 10 years, and President for 8 of those years. We as a club did Very Well on the show seen. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 20 2010, 09:15 AM~19117008
> *I do remember A LOT of these car's when I was doing the Low Rider Car Show Seen. Went up againts many of them in the 80's. Won some & Lost some but, Just getting out there on the show seen with something differant was GREAT. And getting to know other Car Club from all over Cali & other states for that matter is something I will always remember.
> 
> Thanks Guys for posting all these Incredible Photos of Car Show's and Cars gone by, as well as this one of my ride.
> ...


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

Majestics So.Cal. 
Before the chapters :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Nov 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19121324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: badass :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Nov 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19121324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a 1968 impala laid-patterns-cragers-thats whats cruzin into the past is all about


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone have more pics of the tovars 39 ragtop "varrio style":


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Nov 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19121324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this car being for sale in Albuquerque back in 1979


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 1 2009, 09:54 PM~14955192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happened to this ride?????


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

very good question homie :uh:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 2 2010, 11:51 PM~18973297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to all our lay it low homies thank you again for keeping cruzing into past on top and and also for every one a safe thanksgiving with your famlies remember to keep it low n slow


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Homie CANO's ride....BACK IN THA DAY!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 22 2010, 09:32 AM~19131924
> *Homie CANO's ride....BACK IN THA DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic homie


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Que onda Sean! Whats the word big homie. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Nov 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19121324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> I have this picture in my garage! the white cadillac is my brothers. that bad boys is parked in my garage waiting to come back out.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> >
> 
> 
> now that's what i'm talking about... i'm in the process of buildin a big body cutlass myself


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Nov 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19121324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 22 2009, 09:16 PM~16063660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love it homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 24 2009, 02:04 PM~15768077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pixs coming soon


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 3 2010, 06:30 PM~19231569
> *more pixs coming soon
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Nov 21 2010, 05:30 AM~19121324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


work of art


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

Lil John's CANDY GIRL as featured in STREET MACHINE mag sept 1978
Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 5 2010, 12:43 PM~19244834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 5 2010, 12:43 PM~19244834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  any more pics of this one?


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 5 2010, 12:43 PM~19244834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had this centerfold hanging on my wall in my room back in 1978 i was just a teenager back then :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 6 2010, 11:21 PM~19260561
> *i had this centerfold hanging on my wall in my room back in 1978 i was just a teenager back then  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

One of the best topics on the low


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 7 2010, 06:03 AM~19261148
> *One of the best topics on the low
> *


thank you homie


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> WHO USED TO OWN THIS CAR AND WHAT HAPPEN TO IT ???


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

THE STAR CAR ONE OF MY FAVORITOS TO


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 7 2010, 05:45 PM~19266273
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I found an article on this car from The Whittier Daily News when Michael Jackson died. Car was in a major wreck but still owned by the same guy and homie has it stored away. 

I'll try to look for that article.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

gotta love this car


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19275155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> > WHO USED TO OWN THIS CAR AND WHAT HAPPEN TO IT ???
> 
> 
> ithink the car is still in the club ,


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 5 2010, 01:43 PM~19244834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, 
My dad's 66 SS 396
Looked just like this, bout 1977-79
Pic brought back memories. 
GQ "Disco Nights" in the Craig 8-track.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 8 2010, 04:02 PM~19275092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS BADDDD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:48 AM~19281315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:48 AM~19281315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ID LIKE TO SEE THE "STAR CAR" SHOWING AGAIN


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 10 2010, 12:34 AM~19290345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! :biggrin: Mines and Leffingwell!...South Side Whittier back in tha day!!!!!!


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 10 2010, 12:34 AM~19290345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEBER SEEING CLUBS CARVANS LIKE THIS HEADING TO KEARNEY PARK AFTER THE CAR SHOW THE FRESNO SHOWS WHERE ALWAYS HELD ON SATURDAY THEN ON SUNDAY KEARNEY PARK , JUST WANTED TO SHARE A LITTLE HISTROY WITH U HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

old skool > new skool


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 10 2010, 04:17 AM~19290549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 10 2010, 04:27 AM~19290578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 10 2010, 04:30 AM~19290583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my tios brothers old rivi back in 79 lifted front and back


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Sep 22 2009, 09:36 PM~15159648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets take it back to the old school more pics coming soon homies a big thanks to all our lay it low homies for keeping cruzin into the past on top :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 12:26 AM~19313168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Took this pic en El Paso Texas....


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 07:28 PM~19347174
> *Took this pic en El Paso Texas....
> 
> 
> ...


How long has this been around?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 07:28 PM~19347174
> *Took this pic en El Paso Texas....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

[/quote]
clean


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

MAJESTICS SO.CAL. :biggrin: WHERE IT REALLY STARTED :wow:


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Sean,
Here are some pics from my archive of pics.


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Dec 18 2010, 10:34 PM~19364597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST HAD ROCHAS CAR AT OUT SUMMER CAR SHOW


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Dec 18 2010, 09:27 PM~19364553
> *Hey Sean,
> Here are some pics from my archive of pics.
> 
> ...


nice pic :wow:


----------



## Lil'Chuko (Feb 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Dec 18 2010, 09:34 PM~19364597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this car in person before, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Dec 18 2010, 09:27 PM~19364553
> *Hey Sean,
> Here are some pics from my archive of pics.
> 
> ...


kool ass pics keep it og :thumbsup: hey homies dont forget the reunion bbq to be at kearney park on 4-16-11 lets take it back to 1977 classic image cc


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Dec 18 2010, 09:34 PM~19364597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homies check out sqaure taillights :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 18 2010, 06:38 PM~19363261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you lito for the og pics :thumbsup:


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Dec 19 2010, 06:04 PM~19369770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like tony buenos 64 that ride was bad


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Dec 19 2010, 06:04 PM~19369770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very cool homies :thumbsup:


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Dec 19 2010, 07:17 PM~19369873
> *that looks like tony buenos 64 that ride was bad
> *


YES IT WAS


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S C 52_@Dec 19 2010, 07:13 PM~19370352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

[








1970 impala custom - roy l.- valley superiors cc fresno laid out at kearney park back in the days 1978 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Dec 19 2010, 06:17 PM~19369873
> *that looks like tony buenos 64 that ride was bad
> *


YES SIR, IT SURE IS TONY BUENO'S 64.. HE LATER SOLD IT TO PAUL VENEGAS AND HE KEPT IT IN NEW STYLE C.C. THIS PIC IS AT THE STOCKTON SHOW BACK IN THE LATE 80'S....


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> :uh:
> :wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 20 2010, 02:39 AM~19373426
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


  I REMEMBER THIS BACK IN THE DAY.THE VALLEY SUPERIORS C.C.;VALLEY PREMIERS C.C;THE INNERVIONS C.C. THIS WAS THE SHIT CRUZIN KEARNEY PARK BUMPER TO BUMPER PACK. CRUZIN UP AND DOWN BELMONT THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS MAN SHIT ITS JUST NOT THE SAME ANY MORE.FOR ALL THE O.G'S YOU NO WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.....thanks for posting up these old school pics.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Dec 20 2010, 08:21 AM~19374080
> * I REMEMBER THIS BACK IN THE DAY.THE VALLEY SUPERIORS C.C.;VALLEY PREMIERS C.C;THE INNERVIONS C.C. THIS WAS THE SHIT CRUZIN KEARNEY PARK BUMPER TO BUMPER PACK. CRUZIN UP AND DOWN BELMONT THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS MAN SHIT ITS JUST NOT THE SAME ANY MORE.FOR ALL THE O.G'S YOU NO WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.....thanks for posting up these old school pics.
> *


like i said pre easter lowrider reunion bbq to take place at kearney park on 
4-16-11 is the place to be . thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 20 2010, 04:09 PM~19377489
> *like i said pre easter lowrider reunion bbq to take place at kearney park on
> 4-16-11 is  the place to be .  thanks homie  :thumbsup:
> *


  CRUZIN CALI c.c.has the date mark.if not shit ill ride SOLO for this gathering.all i need is my ride and the grill


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 18 2010, 06:38 PM~19363261
> *
> 
> 
> ...




very nice


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 20 2010, 04:09 PM~19377489
> *like i said pre easter lowrider reunion bbq to take place at kearney park on
> 4-16-11 is  the place to be .  thanks homie  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

damn i love seeing all these old school pics good topic!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdjoker76 (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 10 2010, 12:34 AM~19290345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see big Alfred's monte carlo 3rd car in carivan with his first custom paint job.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Dec 18 2010, 06:38 PM~19363261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite year camaro with t tops


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

those old school pics are pure dope ! keep them comin' homies, there will never been enough ! :cheesy: 

I have a special request : i'm new to the game, discovered all those great low from the 70's just two years ago, and searching inspiration for a model i wanna build : do you have exemple of six fo impala with radically modified rear end, different tailites area ? i want to grill bar-square headlite-hollywood top-donut-cragar mine and searching for a wild rear treatment ... :biggrin: 

thanks for your help homies


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Dec 20 2010, 07:18 PM~19378945
> *damn i love seeing all these old school  pics good topic!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2009, 09:40 PM~14882331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what r they callin that down the sides [swirls]?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Dec 24 2010, 06:04 AM~19409811
> *what r they callin that down the sides  [swirls]?
> *


Its just pin Stripeing


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all our lay -it -low homies and thier familys we wish everyone to have a safe x-mas this year also we thank everyone who has posted in the past-n-present on cruzin into the past thank you homies for keeping our topic on top :thumbsup: remember homies always dont drink and drive and take it low-n-slow : :worship:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 24 2010, 04:41 PM~19413644
> *to all our lay -it -low homies and thier familys we wish everyone to have a safe x-mas this year also we thank everyone who has posted in the past-n-present on cruzin into the past thank you homies for keeping our topic on top  :thumbsup:  remember homies always dont drink and drive and take it low-n-slow : :worship:
> *


yes tru-ly please be safe merry xmas :biggrin: and thank you for this bad ass topic!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 24 2010, 04:41 PM~19413644
> *to all our lay -it -low homies and thier familys we wish everyone to have a safe x-mas this year also we thank everyone who has posted in the past-n-present on cruzin into the past thank you homies for keeping our topic on top  :thumbsup:  remember homies always dont drink and drive and take it low-n-slow : :worship:
> *


& we thank you sean for keeping us posted with the best of the past! :worship:

merry x-mas !


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

we thank all the homies for your love much back to u fellas and have a safe one :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Nov 1 2010, 04:59 PM~18960661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get this on dvd


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 27 2010, 07:25 AM~19429647
> *where can i get this on dvd
> *


 :biggrin: dvd? why not blue ray :biggrin:


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Sean,
I got my DVD on ebay.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 24 2010, 04:41 PM~19413644
> *to all our lay -it -low homies and thier familys we wish everyone to have a safe x-mas this year also we thank everyone who has posted in the past-n-present on cruzin into the past thank you homies for keeping our topic on top  :thumbsup:  remember homies always dont drink and drive and take it low-n-slow : :worship:
> *


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER_@Dec 27 2010, 08:20 AM~19429837
> *:biggrin: dvd? why not blue ray :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

MAJESTICS SO.CAL. :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

fkn badass


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 28 2010, 09:41 PM~19445052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## LCWARRIOR (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 08:28 PM~19347174
> *Took this pic en El Paso Texas....
> 
> 
> ...


IVE SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON. ITS BEEN AROUND SINCE THE EARLY EIGHTYS. CARS NAME IS QUEEN OF HEARTS. STILL LOOKS GOOD AFTER ALL THESE YEARS AND SHOWING STRONG AS EVER!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 29 2010, 12:06 PM~19449355
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 28 2010, 09:41 PM~19445052
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: uffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT  *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all our lay-it low homies have a safe new years and lets keep cruzin into the past on top in 2011 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy New Years Dave and Sean.......... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

SUPERIORS CC


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Lil'Chuko (Feb 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 2 2011, 04:07 PM~19483513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thunderbird is firme


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>some of my old fotos representing the big "T". This 74 T-Bird has been representing TECHNIQUES since it was new and is still repping today and everyday. This 50 is now in Japan flying OUR JAPAN PLAQUE and an old pic of my 47 "El Duran."</span>*


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

Little John's ITALIAN STALLION
Majestics So.Cal. :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g182/westcoastryda75/CHEEZ-IT%20PIXS/LRC1979-80.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Jan 8 2011, 08:58 PM~19543906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kandy-plush-laid :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Jan 8 2011, 08:58 PM~19543906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I LOVE THESE OLD SCHOOL LOOKING RIDES , WISH I COULD GET MY HANDS ON ONE...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 10 2011, 11:47 PM~19563254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. LOUIE :angel: :angel:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 10 2011, 11:46 PM~19563241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS LIKED THIS MC :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

sean, i know you got some flix of them big old school A body cutlasses, post them up homie... thanks in advance dawg...


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

MAJESTICS SO.CAL. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER_@Dec 27 2010, 09:20 AM~19429837
> *:biggrin: dvd? why not blue ray :biggrin:
> *


cause im stuck in the past


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 10 2011, 11:58 PM~19563354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

As usual the best topic on LIL. Sean these latest pics of these Montes are inspiring and f'n bad. Seen alot of these in the my collection of Lowrider Magazines. But seeing them again, is like seeing them for the first time. Thanks again for these pics. Paul :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 11 2011, 12:00 AM~19563378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Montes posted in here but these 2 gives me inspiration for mine





idk if i posted these yet but here are a couple courtesy of six trey impala


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2011, 04:29 PM~19588333
> *Beautiful Montes posted in here but these 2 gives me inspiration for mine
> idk if i posted these yet but here are a couple courtesy of six trey impala
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: THAT IS NICE ONE OF THE BADDEST MONTES IV SEAN


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2011, 04:29 PM~19588333
> *Beautiful Montes posted in here but these 2 gives me inspiration for mine
> idk if i posted these yet but here are a couple courtesy of six trey impala
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2011, 04:29 PM~19588333
> *Beautiful Montes posted in here but these 2 gives me inspiration for mine
> idk if i posted these yet but here are a couple courtesy of six trey impala
> 
> ...


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> Beautiful Montes posted in here but these 2 gives me inspiration for mine
> idk if i posted these yet but here are a couple courtesy of six trey impala
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 10 2011, 11:58 PM~19563354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my boys uncle. Petes a real cool dude man. has a clean caddy now


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte77+Jan 13 2011, 08:22 PM~19590796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

My Big brother's 67 Merc back in 1975 ,1976 rollin on S/S Cragers 560's chain steering wheel 8 track player and Rainbow tape 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

NICE PICS  :thumbsup: :worship: MR. MEMORY MAKER (SEAN 2009).


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*NITE LIFE CAR CLUB
BALDWIN PARK CALIFAS
1979 *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 16 2011, 08:01 AM~19610799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOVE THE VIDEO TRIP OUT ON ALL THE CARS IN THE BACKGROUND.. WAS THIS FILMED IN WILMINGTON


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 16 2011, 08:01 AM~19610799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you homie for sharing this video clip with the lay-it -low family :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Who said "Old School". Here is what I started off back in 1979 when I was only 16. I got a 69 Olds Cutty and rolled it with primer spot for 2 years and then in 1981 I joined my Car Club and here is what some of my Brothers did by hooking up my paint, lifts and rims. From Cragers (I got when I was 14) to Tru-Rays.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 17 2011, 11:40 PM~19627028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 18 2011, 01:09 AM~19627454
> *Who said "Old School".  Here is what I started off back in 1979 when I was only 16.  I got a 69 Olds Cutty and rolled it with primer spot for 2 years and then in 1981 I joined my Car Club and here is what some of my Brothers did by hooking up my paint, lifts and rims.  From Cragers (I got when I was 14) to Tru-Rays.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 17 2011, 11:59 PM~19627172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19646541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: she got plumbers crack :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Posts: 6,000* :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 20 2011, 12:33 AM~19646565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 20 2011, 12:44 AM~19646640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS LIKE MY 66 BACK IN THE EARLY 80S BUT I HAD SUPREMES BUT NO SIDE PIPES.. :0


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 20 2011, 04:16 AM~19647109
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE MY 66 BACK IN THE EARLY 80S BUT I HAD SUPREMES BUT NO SIDE PIPES.. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn makes me want to get busy with my 66 ss :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 17 2011, 11:08 PM~19627205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 20 2011, 12:44 AM~19646640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovinb them lake pipes... :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 20 2011, 01:22 AM~19646472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad asss


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 20 2011, 04:16 AM~19647109
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE MY 66 BACK IN THE EARLY 80S BUT I HAD SUPREMES BUT NO SIDE PIPES.. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 20 2011, 12:44 AM~19646640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19646541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BEFOR









COMING SOON THIS SUMMER 2011


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

:nicoderm:
ANGEL'S 68 "FANTASY" AT :54 AND 1:04 
MAJESTICS SO.CAL.
:biggrin:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 25 2011, 10:16 PM~19698682
> *BEFOR
> 
> 
> ...


Shit!! Cant wait till see the whole car. Them Tru-classics and 5.20s look sweet.


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 29 2010, 12:06 PM~19449355
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



look, its the tovars!! :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Jan 25 2011, 11:18 PM~19698697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 68 is BAD!


My favorite movie of all time!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 25 2011, 09:16 PM~19698682
> *BEFOR
> 
> 
> ...


very nice! classics,5:20's a glass house damn :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Jan 25 2011, 09:18 PM~19698697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for the clip homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*POMAONA ROADSTER SHOW*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 20 2011, 07:16 AM~19647109
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE MY 66 BACK IN THE EARLY 80S BUT I HAD SUPREMES BUT NO SIDE PIPES.. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up bro. You still have the baby blue Lincoln that you've had FOREVER? One of my favorite lowriders ever! :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 25 2011, 09:16 PM~19698682
> *BEFOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 03:01 PM~19724023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: THAT SHIT LOOKS X1000000 BETTER LAID OUT!!!!!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 05:46 AM~19720585
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hold up! Where did this one come from? This motherfucker is SICK!!


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 20 2011, 01:06 AM~19646738
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin: true spokes an 520's :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 28 2011, 08:28 PM~19726227
> *Hold up! Where did this one come from? This motherfucker is SICK!!
> *


lifestyle c.c 1959 mr cartoons its on display at the la roadsters show this weekin :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 02:49 PM~19723940
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VIDEO MAN  :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 03:01 PM~19724023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jan 28 2011, 07:48 AM~19721150
> *Whats up bro.  You still have the baby blue Lincoln that you've had FOREVER?  One of my favorite lowriders ever!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS.. YEA, I STILL GOT IT, I'LL NEVER GET RID OF IT..... 
HERE IT IS ON STAGE WITH KAT WILLIAMS AT THE COMEDY JAM... :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 29 2011, 04:25 PM~19731755
> *THANKS.. YEA, I STILL GOT IT, I'LL NEVER GET RID OF IT.....
> HERE IT IS ON STAGE WITH KAT WILLIAMS AT THE COMEDY JAM... :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

from the Watson exhibit @ GNRS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 31 2011, 08:12 PM~19750596
> *from the Watson exhibit @ GNRS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 29 2011, 02:43 PM~19731261
> *NICE VIDEO MAN    :thumbsup:
> *


wats the name of the song?


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 04:46 AM~19720585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

You guys went to the GNRS and didnt post pics of another one of the original lowriders?

Busonic!! Lifted with fronts only originally. rumored to be the second or 3rd car with lifts on it.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jan 28 2011, 11:34 PM~19727864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey mike is that your old 67?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 11:09 PM~19773888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video does anyone know why he painted the car pink with flowers?


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Feb 2 2011, 11:17 PM~19773957
> *hey mike is that your old 67?
> *


 :biggrin: yep, old Polaroid pictures don't show all the flake, patterns and fades very well


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's a couple more :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 11:09 PM~19773888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sean 2009, that's very nice video. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 11:09 PM~19773888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 2 2011, 11:09 PM~19773888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 3 2011, 11:48 PM~19784303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Feb 3 2011, 06:27 AM~19775604
> *:biggrin:  yep, old Polaroid pictures don't show all the flake, patterns and fades very well
> *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 12:18 AM~19784526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 12:14 AM~19784499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW I FOUND THIS ON ONE OF YOUR POST SEAN 2009 ME AND SOME HOMIES STARTED THIS CLUB BACK IN MIN 80S OUT OF OAKLAND


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 12:07 AM~19784455
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awesome


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

TTT love this topic :thumbsup: 










adding a lil to my bucket


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 12:30 AM~19784613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 12:51 AM~19784748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 4 2011, 12:04 AM~19784803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Look at the gas prices!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 12:50 AM~19784742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANYMORE OF THIS ONE ??????????????????


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

just got back from l.a will posted pics jesse valdez gathering at legg lake park this afternoon had a very good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 5 2011, 02:46 PM~19795897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 12:33 AM~19784640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^^ thats clean whos is that ???


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

was built in the early 90s...been parked since.. and the owner passed resently... :angel: jus been sittin same spot for yrs. nephews decided to use it for his funeral.. damn car fired first shot..rip


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 5 2011, 03:46 PM~19795897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 01:48 AM~19784731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 01:25 AM~19784573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 01:27 AM~19784584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 01:32 AM~19784634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 01:24 AM~19784566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 01:28 AM~19784596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHAT HAPPEN TO TECHNICAL EXTACY ?


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

MY FIRST RIDE IN 1976 SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SQUARE HEADLIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 4 2011, 07:09 AM~19784465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 
what ever happened to this car? and does anyone know what year and month it came out in lrm?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO JUANITO'S UPOLSTERY ?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice topic


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 01:45 AM~19833923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites... badass


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 01:43 AM~19833912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the original name of this truck was el bandito but i believe lrm changed the name


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 12:57 AM~19833756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 01:46 AM~19833925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite models from back in the day  

Wonder what she looks like now :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT  *


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 02:04 AM~19833976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: LOW RIDER GIRL :naughty:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 12:55 AM~19833746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fkn badass!!!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CHECK THIS OLD SCHOOL VIDEO OUT  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRS8VxU1e5k


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 09:26 AM~19834035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

anyone hve any old skool blazers from around 1992 when everyone was rollin 17's with low profile tires?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 02:13 AM~19834001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: nice shoe's!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 11:17 PM~19841972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ride too sweet homies check out that flake out roof :worship: :worship:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 11:17 PM~19841972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 12:50 AM~19833721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 11:27 PM~19842054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Vic was the man


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 11:25 PM~19842029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit aint that one of them ford granada's?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

anymore pics of the yellow malibu/chevelle? that thing is sick


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 11 2011, 05:21 PM~19847332
> *oh shit aint that one of them ford granada's?
> *


ohhh yes :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 11 2011, 05:21 PM~19847332
> *oh shit aint that one of them ford granada's?
> *


Yup..I think that's the year in 88 or 89 when Stylistics CC busted out with those bad ass ribbon graphics/patterns.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Feb 11 2011, 05:31 PM~19847405
> *anymore pics of the yellow malibu/chevelle? that thing is sick
> *


That was the only one I took..I was 19 at the time and just in a hurry to check out the girls :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 10:17 PM~19841972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT LOVE THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 02:14 AM~19834003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR & MODEL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 12 2011, 12:36 AM~19850424
> *That was the only one I took..I was 19 at the time and just in a hurry to check out the girls :biggrin:
> *


ANYMORE??????? PLEASE POST :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 11:24 PM~19842025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 02:17 AM~19834011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always liked this ride..heard it was sold 2 japan. does anyone have pics other than magazine shots. none on the lifestyle topic.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 12 2011, 08:25 PM~19854676
> *ANYMORE??????? PLEASE POST :biggrin:
> *


got lots more...but I got to scan them...and my scanner/printer brok, got to buy a new one


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of firme pics, any more of them old skool low rider bikes


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 11 2011, 05:21 PM~19847332
> *oh shit aint that one of them ford granada's?
> *


  








my first lowrider


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2011, 02:01 PM~19894260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2011, 06:57 PM~19896345
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2011, 02:01 PM~19894260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUR 2ND CHAPTER AFTER DELANO :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Feb 17 2011, 02:49 PM~19894145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Took this pic years ago in odessa texas..... :cheesy: 









:wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2011, 05:01 PM~19895351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2011, 03:37 PM~19894592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2011, 04:42 PM~19895166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my uncles ride   :h5:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2011, 04:33 PM~19895071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: loved that car back in the day


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CRUZIN INTO THE PAST*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 6 2009, 12:15 PM~15583222
> *No prob homie. :thumbsup:
> 
> Let's keep it going.  This was my uncle's 65 back in the early 70's.
> ...


this 65 is all oldschool :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2011, 04:54 PM~19895287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tru ray straight lace n 520s cruzing with style


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

rays for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582790


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE FROM THAT MOVIE "HEART BREAKER"


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> > THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE FROM THAT MOVIE "HEART BREAKER"
> 
> 
> yes it is homie lifestyle c,c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 1 2009, 10:14 PM~15840560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 17 2011, 05:21 PM~19895550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a big thank you to all our lay-it -low homies for keeping this topic on top :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE FROM THAT MOVIE "HEART BREAKER"


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

10/38.jpg[/I







:thumbsup: 400 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*BEAUTIFUL OLD SCHOOL PICS, SEAN, YOU SURE KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE MEMORIES COME BACK*  :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 03:35 AM~19957084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 02:14 AM~19956925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 02:14 AM~19956925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


babydolls :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 03:15 PM~19960339
> *babydolls :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 19 2009, 04:55 PM~14820226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this was the jerk with steve martin :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Mac_@Feb 25 2011, 08:50 PM~19962659
> *this was the jerk with steve martin  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 03:31 AM~19957074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 03:31 AM~19957074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE OF THIS CAR ? ANY INFO ON THE OWNER ? CLUB ? OR IF ITS AROUND STILL OR DESTROYED ?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 01:46 AM~19833925
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANYMORE PICS ?????


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 26 2011, 04:15 AM~19964805
> *ANYMORE OF THIS CAR ? ANY INFO ON THE OWNER ? CLUB ? OR IF ITS AROUND STILL OR DESTROYED ?
> *


joe ray - lifestyle c.c the car is still around 2 time lowrider of the year known as las vegas car :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: CANT GET ENUFF OF THIS THREAD!!! KEEP EM COMMING. :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Mar 2 2011, 11:23 PM~20003923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best monte of its kind


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

twighlight zone OMG.. that in the lifestyle poster in front with the 59 caps on it.. ... fukkk


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> I LIKE THAT MONTE CARLO


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 3 2011, 04:40 AM~20004881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 11:25 PM~20003956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Andy


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 03:41 AM~19957103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 11:29 PM~20004003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man I love this car! :thumbsup: modeled my 75 like it. is this yours sean 2009 ? any info?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 11:22 PM~20003920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 11:23 PM~20003923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 3 2011, 01:27 AM~20003979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My dream daily driver!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Mar 6 2011, 05:17 AM~20026310
> *My dream daily driver!
> *


Its for sale


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 11:28 PM~20003995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Mar 10 2011, 12:36 AM~20056852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Mar 10 2011, 08:56 AM~20058107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 10:28 PM~20003995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BAD ASS MONTE :naughty:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

68 Chevrolet Cop Car


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 10 2011, 10:50 PM~20064662
> *68 Chevrolet Cop Car
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

nice pics as always Sean


----------



## StogiezRO90 (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 03:19 AM~19957035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rollerz only member junior ,..............back in the days ....


----------



## StogiezRO90 (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 03:20 AM~19957036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this picture was taken at j&r upholestry in east l.a.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 6 2011, 10:31 AM~20027249
> *Its for sale
> *






wait.....




what?.... :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 11 2011, 08:27 AM~20066633
> *nice pics as always Sean
> *


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> MANN THOSE ARE SOME OLD PICS RIGHT THERE DAVE


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 6 2011, 10:31 AM~20027249
> *Its for sale
> *



guess ill throw it out there...how much?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 01:31 AM~20111626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 02:00 AM~20111683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 01:31 AM~20111626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FORMER PRESIDENT OF NEW STYLE C.C. BIG AL ZEPEDA "SEVENTO" R.I.P. *


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 01:22 AM~20111600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 11:16 AM~20111719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## King63 (Mar 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 08:58 AM~20112844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This looks bad ass


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 08:53 AM~20112820
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Mar 17 2011, 07:04 AM~20112349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Different Car, but both competed during the 90's for "euro of the year".


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

sean...your stash of pics are awesome...just want to point out...look at the diversity of cars the creators of this lifestyle built...not just impalas!...im thinking of doing up a late 70's cordoba or cougar next..thanks for the insperation


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> THAT A GOOD ONE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 01:17 PM~20114387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 12:58 PM~20114243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, that's my ex-girlfriend. That's about 1990 at Qualcom Stadium in San Diego.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Mar 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20101941
> *guess ill throw it out there...how much?
> *


5,500 obo


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Man I love the fact that not everybody was running spokes back then. You got Cragars , Keystones, Supremes, Tru's, Slots, and all kinds of wheels. Makes you wonder why so many clubs "require" Knockoffs's now.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 6 2011, 12:31 PM~20027249
> *Its for sale
> *


Dang, just saw you posted that. :0 

I'd have no room for it right now. I wish though!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 10:58 AM~20112844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baddest '57 I've ever seen! Perfect


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 18 2011, 03:50 AM~20119775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: :420: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotrodfreddy1975 (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Aug 6 2009, 08:31 PM~14698565
> *HERE SOME PICS THAT MY DAD HAS COLLECTED OVER THE YEARS.
> 
> 
> ...


 dam DOG them fliks r BADDDDDD ASSSSSSSSS
:sprint:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 10:10 PM~20003778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up homies :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 08:53 AM~20112820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I took this picture about 5 years ago :biggrin: We all went to kick back at the taco trucks on Charter Way after doing a Toy Drive


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Heres a couple more


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 22 2011, 12:28 AM~20148898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sugar Bear paint job from Earlimart!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 21 2011, 05:35 PM~20145145
> *Heres a couple more
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Took me forever to scan these pics. There's still more I got to scan. :happysad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALCATRAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 02:46 PM~20153074
> *Took me forever to scan these pics. There's still more I got to scan. :happysad:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 22 2011, 12:29 AM~20148908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 22 2011, 10:04 PM~20157329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Had a set on my 66 Impala fat back. Primered, lifted in the back riding on 14X7 Cragers with BR 78's


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Great stuff Sean


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 22 2011, 09:55 PM~20157226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey bro.. I dont know you, but I feel like I do.. thanks for posten and holding down
this thread..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*NICE PHOTOS, SEAN*


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 11:22 PM~20175551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baddest Ford in my book...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 10:59 PM~20175774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS MY "NINO'S" LOWRIDER...TO BAD HE SOLD IT.....


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 11:59 PM~20175774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 25 2011, 12:02 AM~20175782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 25 2011, 12:56 AM~20175759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i knew this girl carol from back in 92/93 from san bernardino good times


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 25 2011, 11:29 PM~20183120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dave who's ride was this ?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 25 2011, 10:44 PM~20183272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 25 2011, 11:52 PM~20183801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 25 2011, 10:44 PM~20183272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 11:55 PM~20175753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Mar 25 2011, 11:32 PM~20183669
> *Dave who's ride was this ?
> *


this badass 70 impala belong to ruben zargosa from fresno :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Mar 26 2011, 11:07 AM~20185705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you louie very nice og pixs :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Mar 26 2011, 11:11 AM~20185732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :worship:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 26 2011, 11:20 AM~20185776
> *thank you louie very nice og pixs :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks Sean . My homeboy Lil Man had these in his photo album . He is looking form more . All NEW MOVEMENT E.L.A Cars except for the 65 rag with the murals he is from NEW STARS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

i will like to give a big thank you to all our lay-it-low homies who has posted og pixs in the past to present keep the pixs coming lets keep this og topic on top once again thank you keep it low -n slow from big dave -sean2009 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 25 2011, 12:02 AM~20175782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dads ride back in the days photo was taken in front of my grandmothers house in fresno 1977 :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Mar 26 2011, 11:07 AM~20185705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :worship:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Mar 26 2011, 11:07 AM~20185705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

that monte is clean


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 17 2011, 09:55 AM~20112830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: pachucos... :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE RIDER_@Mar 3 2011, 08:33 AM~20005588
> *best monte of its kind
> *


yup i hv pics of it from back in da day


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

from OC SANTANA.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 27 2011, 12:43 AM~20190496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass.........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 26 2011, 11:43 PM~20190496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 26 2011, 11:46 PM~20190509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: this picture is why i bought a glasshouse


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 26 2011, 11:23 PM~20190639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice pics! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Mar 26 2011, 10:00 AM~20185670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 4 2011, 08:44 PM~20260527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 4 2011, 09:43 PM~20260516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAUL - Still looking for a copy for myself. That was my first Club back in 1977. The Uniques SAN JO. :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

here u go my lay it low homies some more og,s pic to check out :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 27 2011, 09:46 AM~20192016
> *:thumbsup: this picture is why i bought a glasshouse
> *


x2!! picture is bad ass!....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

chop top :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

groupe c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

1972 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

1973 impala custom :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

laid out 59 :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

Im loving this topic!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the -top homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :fool2: 
Sean you the MAN homie... bringing me back to childhood....


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

>





> > Back when boobs were real and so were the riders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 27 2011, 12:53 AM~20190533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

CRAZY MAZE
'77 Mark V

Owner: Louis Velez
City/State: San Diego, California 

This bad ass old school lowrider is now sitting in a junk yard


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 05:48 PM~20277082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20277062
> *CRAZY MAZE
> '77 Mark V
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 05:49 PM~20277097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY????? :wow: :tears:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 06:49 PM~20277097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone got themselves a 44" moonroof :0 :0


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

I use to go to school with the brunettte. Looked as good as she did then,but did not receive much attention at the Cave.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Apr 5 2011, 01:31 AM~20262516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 06:51 PM~20277116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man good car to waste......real sad. id probably cry if i ever saw my car end up like that


----------



## latincruiser (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 5 2011, 01:18 AM~20262481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ISNT THAT RIDE FROM ELITE C.C.?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 7 2011, 03:11 PM~20284560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 8 2011, 12:35 AM~20288951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st place club display...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 8 2011, 12:55 AM~20289003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is PENTHOUSE back in the day... :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

72 pinto laid back in days :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 8 2011, 01:49 AM~20289107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow+Mar 17 2011, 09:04 AM~20112349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: sad to see The Punisher in that condition............


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

wow.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20277062
> *CRAZY MAZE
> '77 Mark V
> 
> ...


is the radiator hold down still in it?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 8 2011, 10:01 AM~20291193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not cool! :|

looked good though


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20277062
> *CRAZY MAZE
> '77 Mark V
> 
> ...


*whats the name of the junk yard its sitting at? :0  *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 4 2011, 08:53 PM~20260658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats elysian park back in the days


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 5 2011, 12:32 AM~20262310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


H

Didn't this truck get sold to someone from new style in nor cal?


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 8 2011, 01:54 AM~20289114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


George Gayton. Real good guy


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*NICE PICS SEAN. KEEP POSTING THOSE FIRME RANFLAS*  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Apr 12 2011, 04:40 AM~20317630
> *NICE PICS SEAN. KEEP POSTING THOSE FIRME RANFLAS    :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


thank you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 12 2011, 04:23 AM~20317498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 12 2011, 03:23 AM~20317498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALffve_@Apr 13 2011, 04:14 PM~20331183
> *My ride
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...199cdd6c3ee098e
> ...


what up with this :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

truckzilla lupe garcia :angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

62 impala ss :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

big mike c.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

big dave 72 impala custom eastside c,c back in the days :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

peachs n cream :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

newstlyle c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 12:48 AM~20335730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 01:09 AM~20335790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bubbas last spell


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

iPrz5xaUUiA&feature


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 8 2011, 01:08 AM~20289043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UP TO THIS DAY JERRY STILL OWNS THIS CAR.... ITS STILL BADASS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 5 2011, 01:37 AM~20262528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 09:09 AM~20337212
> *iPrz5xaUUiA&feature
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 01:32 AM~20335829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This topic makes me wish i had taken care of all my old magazines  Great topic :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 01:48 AM~20335730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I heard this car is
making a comeback....... hno:


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 5 2011, 02:32 AM~20262518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  PURO REEDLEY,CALIFAS FRIENDS CAR CLUB


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62legacy_@Apr 17 2011, 07:22 AM~20357510
> * PURO REEDLEY,CALIFAS  FRIENDS CAR CLUB
> *


now they roll harleys, a few have told me they want to build cars again. i offered my car and cash to one of them.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 17 2011, 07:42 AM~20357382
> *I heard this car is
> making a comeback....... hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 02:28 AM~20335913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PIXS COMING SOON HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 17 2011, 10:15 PM~20362307
> *MORE PIXS COMING SOON HOMIES :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 17 2011, 08:42 AM~20357382
> *I heard this car is
> making a comeback....... hno:
> *


SO DID I.......I HEARD............


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 19 2011, 10:55 AM~20372651
> *SO DID I.......I HEARD............
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 22 2011, 01:42 AM~20394662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 22 2011, 01:59 AM~20394690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 22 2011, 01:42 AM~20394662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick pic of mikes car


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: more pixs next week :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 22 2011, 02:18 AM~20394729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

* "OBSESSION"
1970 Chevrolet Impala
New Classics Car Club
Owner was Rene Montez
Everything metal that you could un-bolt on the car was CHROME!!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 24 2011, 12:04 AM~20406552
> *:thumbsup: more pixs next week :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 24 2011, 11:13 AM~20408283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have some real good close up pics of that car i'm going to try to post them up.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 22 2011, 01:59 AM~20394690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Apr 24 2011, 05:35 PM~20410541
> *i have some real good close up pics of that car i'm going to try to post them up.
> *


Please do. The tape shades that Jose Martinez ( Low Rider Mag just did a story about him) layed out on the 70 Impala looked outstanding. And Yes, he did pull a All Night Thing. True to his nick name as always

*Jose Martinez AKA, All Nighter :biggrin: *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 22 2011, 01:28 AM~20394753
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this car was bad ass!!


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

i got a 1976 glass house For Sale 6000 obo has original Ac, Has Power Windows, Lifted 3 batts 2 pumps, interior is clean, It starts right up Got the Side Moldings For It all Its Missing Are The Bumper Fillers Has a Moon Roof In It
Located out of Norwalk Area.
If interested please call 213-200-4821














click on the link for more pictures 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=591764&hl=


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Apr 30 2011, 08:56 PM~20456588
> *i got a 1976 glass house For Sale 6000 obo has original Ac, Has Power Windows, Lifted 3 batts 2 pumps, interior is clean, It starts right up Got the Side Moldings For It all Its Missing Are The Bumper Fillers Has a Moon Roof In It
> Located out of Norwalk Area.
> If interested please call 213-200-4821
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up mr. g :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 PM~20451506
> *this car was bad ass!!
> *


i heard that car was at the parade yesterday


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

* "OBSESSION"
Owner was Rene Montez 1970 Chevrolet Impala, New Classics Car Club
Everything metal that you could un-bolt on the car was CHROME!!*
*Constent Sweepstakes Winner*









*Art Galvin was the owner of this 1980 Fire Bird, New Classics Car Club*
*This car was always taking 1st in 80's custom*









[/quote]
*Owner "IS" Paul Lemus 1968 Chevelle Malibu New Classics Car Club
I got many complaints from Hot Rodders asking 'WHY would you do something like that to a Chevelle"? 
My reply, "Because my name is on the Pink Slip, and yours is NOT" :biggrin: 
Constant 1st place winner in 60 Full custom untill City Life Car Club's
1960 Impala Convertable Called "Heartbreaker" Came to Town.
* :dunno:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 2 2011, 08:56 AM~20465782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 2 2011, 08:56 AM~20465782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FORD GALAXIES.........were real popular back n the day.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote=sean_2009,Apr 22 2011, 01:02 AM~20394697]










:biggrin:  

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 2 2011, 12:02 AM~20464278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 1 2011, 11:54 PM~20464231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Man you gotta love the old school pics! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 2 2011, 08:37 AM~20466121
> *
> I got may complaints from Hot Rodders asking 'WHY would you do something like that to a Chevelle"?
> My reply, "Because my name is on the Pink Slip, and yours is NOT" :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> * "OBSESSION"
> Owner was Rene Montez 1970 Chevrolet Impala, New Classics Car Club
> Everything metal that you could un-bolt on the car was CHROME!!*
> *Constent Sweepstakes Winner*
> ...


*Owner "IS" Paul Lemus 1968 Chevelle Malibu New Classics Car Club
I got many complaints from Hot Rodders asking 'WHY would you do something like that to a Chevelle"? 
My reply, "Because my name is on the Pink Slip, and yours is NOT" :biggrin: 
Constant 1st place winner in 60 Full custom untill City Life Car Club's
1960 Impala Convertable Called "Heartbreaker" Came to Town.
* :dunno:
[/quote]


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2011, 11:04 PM~20472795
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



my reaction too, lol!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: more og,s pics coming soon homies :thumbsup:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 07:47 PM~20277062
> *CRAZY MAZE
> '77 Mark V
> 
> ...


 :uh: R.I.P...THIS LO-LO HAVE BETTER DAYS,.... :angel: :tears:


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 22 2011, 02:04 AM~20394699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats badass


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

My old school cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68cut_@May 10 2011, 06:56 PM~20525477
> *My old school cutlass  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


keep it og :thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 2 2011, 12:03 AM~20464283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

was this fernandos car from valley superiors????





> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 2 2011, 12:07 AM~20464301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldorado Gold (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't seem to be as many f bodies and custom t-tops as back then. Some of those split grills got be wanting one for my Cordoba.


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the old school pics in here. Here are some pics of my latest project that I got almost 2 months ago, not exactly a pic from back in the day, but I put on the old school goodies.


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 5 2011, 12:52 AM~20262412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 5 2011, 12:50 AM~20262409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone have better pictures of this Pinto.. Full body shots?


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 5 2011, 12:54 AM~20262417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Also any full body shots (pictures) of this Pinto..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 13 2011, 09:53 PM~20549544
> *I like the old school pics in here.  Here are some pics of my latest project that I got almost 2 months ago, not exactly a pic from back in the day, but I put on the old school goodies.
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics of your ride keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59wood_@May 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20550007
> *Anyone have better pictures of this Pinto.. Full body shots?
> *


yes i do homie return back to page 1 i took the pictrue back in the early 80s at the fresno autorama :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59wood_@May 13 2011, 11:17 PM~20550016
> *Also any full body shots (pictures) of this Pinto..
> *


as for the green pinto :no:


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 14 2011, 02:04 AM~20550469
> *yes i do homie return back to page 1 i took the pictrue back in the early 80s at the fresno autorama :thumbsup:
> *


I checked it out, Thanks..
too bad theres no full shot of the green one..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59wood_@May 14 2011, 10:35 PM~20554897
> *I checked it out, Thanks..
> too bad theres no full shot of the green one..
> *


anytime homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 1 2011, 11:05 PM~20464287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up homies :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 14 2011, 02:58 AM~20550457
> *nice pics of your ride keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias homie. Not sure how far I'm going to go with it yet, because I have my attention on some other rides I'm finishing up.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

nice pics man


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 16 2011, 08:21 PM~20567204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this ride when I was in High sckool. At the time it was with AMIGOS CC and they called it "The Pink Panther" That I can remember and I also remember when it was all flaked out in blue flake and it sat out on the side of the house for who knows how long until it was saved and brought back to life... Memories.. Damn I feel old now!!


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

BEST THREAD ON ANY DAMN SITE!!!!!! THANKS SEAN


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

Anyone got pics of engine bays from back in the day? lookin for some ideas for my dart


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

This ride was restored and owned by Pablito from IMPERIALS SAN DIEGO



> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 16 2011, 08:21 PM~20567204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 17 2011, 02:00 PM~20571787
> *This ride was restored and owned by Pablito from IMPERIALS SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Caspers (May he rest in Peace) younger little brother.. I remember his gold caddy also before he passed away.. I see that's the old Sea Port Village location where they did that picture shoot..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 16 2011, 09:28 PM~20567885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 16 2011, 09:05 PM~20567714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice Monte carlo! :biggrin: now I know what my 75 will look like with my O.G. classics on it!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 16 2011, 09:28 PM~20567885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pixs coming soon homies :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

SAN JOAQUIN COUNTY FAIR,, BROWN PERSUASION CAR CLUB==CAR SHOW,,, FEATURING,,TOWER OF POWER IN CONCERT,,,SATURDAY JUNE 18th,, more info to follow,, flyer in process,, MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR THIS GREAT EVENT IN STOCKTON,CA., PRE-REG. $20.00 gate $25.00,,, FREE TO THE PUBLIC !!!!!! LIMITED SPACE.... THANK YOU BPCC. PRES. TOMAS.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

how the t tops come out homie


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

>


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@May 22 2011, 10:10 AM~20603761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any better quality pic of this wagon?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

you gotta love it :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

page 450 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

summerfest 2011


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mr clems ragtana 64 vert :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

time to kick back pop open a cold one and listen to some underground oldies


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 59wood_@May 22 2011, 07:51 PM~20606341
> *Any better quality pic of this wagon?
> *


No i got it off another site.It was built in the mid seventies and had a 1 pump setup.It was from las vegas.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 22 2011, 10:15 PM~20607744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie....


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20607692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 66! :thumbsup: :biggrin: thanks for the pictures Sean


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 23 2011, 10:25 AM~20610257
> *Nice pics homie....
> *


thank you for keep it old school homie i check out your ride at summerfest :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+May 23 2011, 12:59 AM~20607581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! Love to see something a little different. :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 23 2011, 01:25 PM~20611247
> *thank you for keep it old school homie i check out your ride at summerfest :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks homie. got to keep it old school...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 22 2011, 10:59 PM~20607581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: the ragtana :thumbsdown:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lowriders kick it on fresnos motel drive back in the days :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kearney park :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 25 2011, 04:08 PM~20627703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 25 2011, 06:20 PM~20628608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

lowriders kick it on fresnos motel drive back in the days :thumbsup:

I remember those days. Back when I was in New Classics, we would have the whole bottom floor facing the parking lot rented, BBQ in the parking lot, Party all NIGHT, and then draw straws to see who had to pull Guard Duty and watch the cars. Love those days when Fresno Car Show was always on our Mandatory Show List! :biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 26 2011, 12:10 AM~20631306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

AHHHHH THE 70S.THE GOLDEN AGE OF LOWRIDING  ,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@May 26 2011, 02:03 AM~20631496
> *AHHHHH THE 70S.THE GOLDEN AGE  OF LOWRIDING  ,
> 
> 
> ...


you got that right homie thank you for the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 26 2011, 12:10 AM~20631306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 25 2011, 03:35 PM~20627457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 25 2011, 03:07 PM~20627295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the car that was in Encino Man?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 25 2011, 07:19 PM~20628596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@May 26 2011, 09:30 PM~20637727
> *is this the car that was in Encino Man?
> *


yes homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 26 2011, 11:04 PM~20638058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLUE MAGIC


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@May 26 2011, 09:30 PM~20637727
> *is this the car that was in Encino Man?
> *


yes


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@May 27 2011, 09:20 PM~20641677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thats cool


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@May 27 2011, 01:20 PM~20641677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass old school


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

RdnLow63 said:


> is this the car that was in Encino Man?


WTF?
:twak:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY one of my FAV topics on here.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


Nice shot....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


check out the running boards:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:more pixs soon:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

460:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Anyone have any old photos of cars with crushed glass paint jobs???? Just curious?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

FoxCustom said:


> Anyone have any old photos of cars with crushed glass paint jobs???? Just curious?


i have one let me hunt it down :yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

talk to the owner a while back he owns a kustom paint shop lindasy calif this is his 1976 elcamino that he use crush glass not flake :thumbsup:the paint job is badass the elco now sets in his shop torn apart by the way his shop call renes kustoms.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


> talk to the owner a while back he owns a kustom paint shop lindasy calif this is his 1976 elcamino that he use crush glass not flake :thumbsup:the paint job is badass the elco now sets in his shop torn apart by the way his shop call renes kustoms.


 Thanks homie! Yeah, that crushed glass is a cool trick.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

FoxCustom said:


> Thanks homie! Yeah, that crushed glass is a cool trick.


anytime:thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


This is nice.I wonder what year this pic was taken?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

richards69impala said:


> This is nice.I wonder what year this pic was taken?


it was around 1978 :thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


>


Awesome Pic!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


thats a nice pic....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


well homies the weekin is here time to go kick it at mjente car club house driink some beeeers got sone pics coniing soon everyone be safe :thumbsup:
i


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle car club back in the day:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

joe ray pink floyd:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle trans am:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

new wave car club san jose:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

fresno lowrider limo


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

one badass 70:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle b-real 57


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

remember this poster homies back in the days:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

buggs ocha 77 elco


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

now thats laid :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks to all my lay it low homies for keeping this topic on top:worship::worship::worship::worship:sean2009


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ABRAXASS said:


>


nice pixs mr,g keep it real laid out on tru,s:worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ABRAXASS said:


>


1967 2door coupe :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

ABRAXASS said:


> GOTTA LOVE IT:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> thanks to all my lay it low homies for keeping this topic on top:worship::worship::worship::worship:sean2009


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


>


Love this cutty! Juanita is damn fine too


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


STKN209 said:


>


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

o.g....


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

STKN209 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

T T T


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

CREED said:


>


creed thank you for the pic check out the pattrens on the roof love it:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

CREED said:


>


laid out on classics gotta love it:worship::worship:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> creed thank you for the pic check out the pattrens on the roof love it:thumbsup:


*Thanks Brotha! :thumbsup:*


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

CREED said:


>


THAT'S SOM O.G. SHIT CREED NICE POST CARNAL:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

jrrl said:


> THAT'S SOM O.G. SHIT CREED NICE POST CARNAL:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

*Here's my wagon back in the late 70s:biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

CREED said:


> *Here's my wagon back in the late 70s:biggrin::biggrin:*


creed thats one badass 67 wagon laid out in front that chrome out luggage rack is blinding homies check out the cars in the background:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

CREED said:


> :thumbsup:


So sweet!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CREED said:


> *Here's my wagon back in the late 70s:biggrin::biggrin:*


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


to all our lay it low homies have a safe weekin ill be posting some more pics next week:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> to all our lay it low homies have a safe weekin ill be posting some more pics next week:thumbsup:


ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

KEEP POST'N THEM FLIX SEAN 2009 & CREED GOT JOB TO THE TWO OF YOU:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

*Found another old photo from the past*


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

*At Chicano Park*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

found some og pics of lifestyle check theses bad boys out:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

alright homies have a safe fathers day :worship::worship:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

*VERY NICE !:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

triple og club cards:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

*survivor from the 70s*


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


2 me, THE BEST lowriding movie EVER :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

BLUESIX said:


>


absolutely beautiful.just needs the tru spokes,rockets or cragars back on :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

BLUESIX said:


>


 Dayyyuuuummmm were is this car from what city? This thing is baaaaddddd


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

San Bernardino ca. I talked to the owner at the pismo car show, a realley cool guy, his Dad used to cruise it back in the 70s.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:worship: respect for this thread


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> :worship: respect for this thread


thank you homie lets keep this topic on top and a big thank you to all our oldschool homies who has posted in the past and preasent to you homies:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:sean2009


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mr cartoons badassssssssss67 lifestyle cc:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

BLUESIX said:


>


:0:0:0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


richards69impala said:


>


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> mr cartoons badassssssssss67 lifestyle cc:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


nice


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

awsome pictures


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

richards69impala said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

richards69impala said:


>


 :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

_*seen this posted up for sale out in Clovis this morning 3 Wishez from Eastside Car Club....sorry for the shitty cell phone pics *_


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

servant of christ said:


>


Nice trokita....


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 to all our lay it low homies have a safe 4th july more pics coming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


this car has an amazing paint job. i saw at the salsa show 1990 anaheim stadium does anyone remeber that show? it was my first lowrider show just as good as the supershow of its time at the sports areana.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

62ssrag said:


> this car has an amazing paint job. i saw at the salsa show 1990 anaheim stadium does anyone remeber that show? it was my first lowrider show just as good as the supershow of its time at the sports areana.


Is it still around??? Does anyone have pics????


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> to all our lay it low homies have a safe 4th july more pics coming soon :thumbsup:


:wave:be safe homies happy 4th 2011


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

more pics coming later :thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

richards69impala said:


>


nice pics homie:thumbsup: now thats laying ass bumper:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

met these homies over the weekin kool dudes check out there rides:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

that frontend looks too mean got love it homies:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

pattern roof :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

badass:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> badass:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


> that frontend looks too mean got love it homies:thumbsup:


nice!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> met these homies over the weekin kool dudes check out there rides:thumbsup:


THAT MY GOOD FRIEND RALPH & LUPE ............:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

x2


cook1970 said:


> THAT MY GOOD FRIEND RALPH & LUPE ............:thumbsup:


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

the babydoll onthe left dammmmmm:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

have a safe weekin homies:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> have a safe weekin homies:wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


>


LMAO, already got the curbfeelers and doughnut mounted, chain is to hard on the hands, recieved my la cucaracha airhorn in the mail the other day, LMAO, getting ready to order the Lake pipes, and am contemplating the wink mirror and dingleballs...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> that frontend looks too mean got love it homies:thumbsup:


Damn thats cool right there


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dressed2Impress said:


> LMAO, already got the curbfeelers and doughnut mounted, chain is to hard on the hands, recieved my la cucaracha airhorn in the mail the other day, LMAO, getting ready to order the Lake pipes, and am contemplating the wink mirror and dingleballs...


 keep up the good work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> Damn thats cool right there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


> the babydoll onthe left dammmmmm:thumbsup:


*X2 *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 HEY THIS WAS ONE OF MY PIXS !!! HOW DID U FIND IT ?? 
R.I.P. BIG HOMIE MAGOO


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 THANK 4 DA OLD SKOOL PIX HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MR. FORD said:


> THANK 4 DA OLD SKOOL PIX HOMIE :thumbsup:


just sharing the love homie lifestyle been holding it down for a long ass time much respect to all the homies on lay it low to all the clubs and solo riders and all the og riders who road in the past like my self still ridein till this day much love to all the lowriding movement will never go away :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> met these homies over the weekin kool dudes check out there rides:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

very nice price back then :thumbsup: now there 1500 a set for some remakes i miss the old days :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*The "memory maker" strikes again*. *Good job SEAN 2009:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


>


man Sean, i've been looking for some of these, cant find them anywhere....



sean_2009 said:


>


damn now thats old school, back when it wasn't all about 64's and Gbodies... luv it....


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

badass


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

black moses


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dads ride back in days eastside car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dad very good friend lupe g 48 chevy truckzilla rest in peace homie


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

our good friend chris g 62 impala ss


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check out that grill:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

met the hemit boys who owns this bad ass 73 caprice their from lifestyle cc kool dudes:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dads 78 t bird my dad and i work on it together notice the grill we extend it the bumper split shave and rechrome it since then the car was sold now its sets behind a barn in fowler calif ,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 any more pics of this one ?


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 any more pics of this one? or info on when it was featured?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

heartbreaker 1960 ragtop nor. calif :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

just a peek what i have gotta love it homies:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dads ride doing the gangster lean at rodeing park back in the days:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

featrure in the frist street low magazine check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> featrure in the frist street low magazine check it out :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> 67 is from FRIENDS CAR CLUB -REEDLEY


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

My buddy in my 65, "SUMMER MADNESS"


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> my dads ride doing the gangster lean at rodeing park back in the days:thumbsup:


I remember this show like it was yesturday.....................good times


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


i dont really like 71s-73s, but damn they can be made to look nice


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


Had this issue, but lost it....can u post the cover of the LRM issue that BARR's MONTE came out in.........THANKS.


----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

Wicked old skool pics:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dads 77 elcamino today:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all our lay it low homies have a safe weekin and keep it low n slow :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


sean_2009 said:


> to all our lay it low homies have a safe weekin and keep it low n slow :wave:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


nice


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


This is nice i like what they did with the rear bumper.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


WOW that was my ride back in my high school days.I was useing Naval Jelly to clean my rust on my spoke rims.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> WOW that was my ride back in my high school days.I was useing Naval Jelly to clean my rust on my spoke rims.


:thumbsup: kool


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Kooler


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

well homies we finally hit the 500 page a big thank you to all of you who has posted pics in the past and preasent so if you come across some old pics of your dads ride uncle ride please post them up thank you again homies cruzin into the past sean2009 dave and sean segura fresno califas:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

great pics keep them coming


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


chevyman1962 said:


> great pics keep them coming


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

nice pics....:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

DAAM BRO, U USED 2 BE FROM LIFESTYLE OR WHAT?? NICE PICS!!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>



love it


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Flowrider said:


> love it


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> ANYMORE PICS ?????


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice old school pics


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

SAUL said:


>


:angel:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

luvict60 said:


> :uh: R.I.P...THIS LO-LO HAVE BETTER DAYS,.... :angel: :tears:


:nosad:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

TTTFor the best thread on here!!!


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

SEAN, I WAS WONDERING IF YOU COULD POST UP 77-79 LINCON CONTINENTALS WITH SOME TRU CLASSICS? ROCKETS, CRAGARS, TRU SPOKES...THANKS, TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHICH ROUTE I WANT TO GO..THINKING TRU CLASSICS. THANKS...JASON


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

here u go big jae :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

tru rays:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mr buggs o. 1977 elcamino:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

fresno car club from back in the days:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

the valley priemers cc:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

custom grill -spilt bumper-square headlights:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dad snap this pic in 1980 at a fresno lowrider show:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:worship: BAD ASS PIX RIGHT THERE :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dad snap this pic in 1976 fresno autorama car show:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dad took this pic at bakersfied car show back in the day:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

cafe 63 back in the days bakersfied show:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mr. lopez :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thee united car club:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

be safe homies:wave:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


 Is this friends from out around reedly ?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sean_2009 said:


>


thats what up... i have a set of 13's...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

OG New Movement..1970's


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

casper69 said:


> Is this friends from out around reedly ?


yes:thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XzFijXBh3VU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


post da new pixs of this ride ?? it would be like b4 nd after :thumbsup: Danny D got down on the new paint job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


FAT JAMES MONTE WHEN HE FIRST GOT IN LIFESTYLE


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


KRAZY FOR YOU :nicoderm: DA EARLY DAYZ :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


KING M.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


LIL JOHNS 65 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


WILD CHILD B4 IT WAS WILD


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

og babydoll:yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

laidout ltd:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> laidout ltd:worship:


DAMMMMNNN, ONE CLEAN LTD........CHECK OUT SAULS LTD THREAD IF YOUR FEELING THIS RIDE.


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

<a href="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/95588457.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

lowlowlow said:


>


oh wow, is that the "PUNISHER"


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

SINFUL1 said:


> oh wow, is that the "PUNISHER"


yes it is what a shame.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> yes it is what a shame.


wow that sucks, that was one of 4 similar competing cars. Punisher, Suicide Revenge, Poison Ivy and mine. and i know Poison Ivy has been gone since the late 90's


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:whats up homies


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Hope is not a total Repost... Ive seen a few in here before.


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup: *TTT FOR MY POPS OL RIDE!*


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Back TTT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

These pics were taken in 1980 by Joel Peters, Peter Pan Of Chicago. He has given me permission to post these. Joel was visiting his wife's family in Corpus Christi Texas in 1980 and decided to take in a car show in San Antonio. Lucky for us he had his camera with him. :thumbsup:

Many thanks and respect to Joel.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

NICEEEEE!


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice addition of picks to the best topic on LOL. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

eryk thank you homie:worship:keep it low n slow:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

we are back lay it low homies :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

joel is the shit and has plenty of good pics!

cant wait for him to stripe my car!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

got to meet og editor of lowrider magazine kept old school allday sonny mardrid:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

and also i would lke to thank all you for keeping cruzin into the past on top . :worship: to all our lay it low homies:worship:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

The last two pages were bad ass guys.
Have'nt seent those pics in a looong time.........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up mr g,:wave:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


Does any body know if this low is still around?


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:worship::worship::worship:By far the best topic on LIL!!! Thanks Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

danny_boy_65 said:


> :worship::worship::worship:By far the best topic on LIL!!! Thanks Sean :thumbsup:


thank you:thumbsup:much more pics coming.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> NICE hot looking Blondie


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> sean_2009 said:
> 
> 
> > NICE hot looking Blondie


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


 PURO REEDLEY CEN.CAL.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:more pics coming homies.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lets bring it back :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check out the wheels on ford truck:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

babydoll in doll


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:thats bad


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

took these pics at the 93 super show :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dads ride back in the days 1968 ford thats my granpa in the background miss him every day god bless him:angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

have a safe weekin homies take a little time to remember 9-11-11 10yrs:angel:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


Remember "Casino" night club on Blackstone..........
Was'nt "Mexicola" in a black can with the Mexican eagle and snake on it ???????


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


Sweet lookin 77. Also great addition of pics to the best thread here.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lo pab 77 said:


> Sweet lookin 77. Also great addition of pics to the best thread here.


thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check this out homies before pic:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

then the after pic:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


wow, didnt think id ever see a falcon done up


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

spikekid999 said:


> wow, didnt think id ever see a falcon done up


yup even a falcon i attend a super show in l.a back in the days where i came across a dune buggy all flake out- plush- rollen on white walls and spokes i thought that was crazy but i love it:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

you sir are a human Lowrider encyclopedia!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


yours in the middle picture Saul?:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

danny_boy_65 said:


> yours in the middle picture Saul?:biggrin:


yup


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

SAUL said:


> yup


very nice car Homie! the nicest I've seen in a while!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> yup even a falcon i attend a super show in l.a back in the days where i came across a dune buggy all flake out- plush- rollen on white walls and spokes i thought that was crazy but i love it:thumbsup:


sapose you aint got a pic of that buggy do ya? :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> check this out homies before pic:thumbsup:


 imagine a 71 RS/SS done up like this one now hell yeah


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 badass camaro right here :thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


> then the after pic:thumbsup:


a sean2009 got any of it when it was silver or grey it was bad ass to


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

jrrl said:


> a sean2009 got any of it when it was silver or grey it was bad ass to


no i dont homie sorry:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

65ss said:


> badass camaro right here :thumbsup:


yupppppp:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

spikekid999 said:


> sapose you aint got a pic of that buggy do ya? :biggrin:


we where coming off 110 freeway when i see it sorry homie.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MR. FORD said:


> :nicoderm:


we like it thick babydolls:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> :thumbsup:


saul always has clean rides sfv:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

danny_boy_65 said:


> you sir are a human Lowrider encyclopedia!:thumbsup::worship:


thank you for kind commment homie we try to anwer every ones questions thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


> no i dont homie sorry:wave:


LET ME LOOK THREW MY BOXES I THINK I HAVE IT


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

not from the past but could of fooled me.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

jrrl said:


> LET ME LOOK THREW MY BOXES I THINK I HAVE IT


kool homie:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

4NEWARK said:


> not from the past but could of fooled me.


this is one badass video clip thank you for sharing it with the lay- it -low family :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> thank you for kind commment homie we try to anwer every ones questions thank you:thumbsup:


your welcome!:biggrin:keep up the good work brother.:thumbsup:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

BADD ASSS THREAD, ALWAYS GOOD! THANKS BRO FOR ALL YOUR EFFORTS, TIME AND PASSION TO KEEPING IT, CRUISING INTO THE PAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

your pics are great sean_2009! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

some old skool lowriders in this video...


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


Had them supremes in the early 90's on a 57 till it went over seas:tears:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

FIVESTARDETAIL said:


> your pics are great sean_2009! :thumbsup:


thank you homie


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


I remember this bomb......BAD ASS. Anymore pics?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

65impalasfounder said:


> BADD ASSS THREAD, ALWAYS GOOD! THANKS BRO FOR ALL YOUR EFFORTS, TIME AND PASSION TO KEEPING IT, CRUISING INTO THE PAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


thank you homie:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

H8R PROOF said:


> I remember this bomb......BAD ASS. Anymore pics?


sorry homie this is the only pic


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## assassin83 (Jan 27, 2010)

tight video :guns:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> some old skool lowriders in this video...


 this is actually a scene from a movie that Juan Gabriel made titled


[h=1]"Del otro lado del puente" in english "The other side of the Bridge"[/h]


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


thats what I want but on cragers.


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

PAGE 5:20 PREMIUM SPORTWAYS!!!!! BY FAR MY FAVORITE THREAD!:bowrofl:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


Sammy the owner of this car is a real nice guy last time i was at his house he told me he was selling it. And it still looks the same nice and clean!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

look at 2:50 to 6:23


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> look at 2:50 to 6:23


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

65impalasfounder said:


> PAGE 5:20 PREMIUM SPORTWAYS!!!!! BY FAR MY FAVORITE THREAD!:bowrofl:


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> look at 2:50 to 6:23


thank you homie love it:worship:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> thank you homie love it:worship:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Alway's nice pics


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> look at 2:50 to 6:23


damn! that was truly awesome.!:worship:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> look at 2:50 to 6:23


 that's the shit, you gotta love it :run:


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

Those crazy kids and their hippity hoppity cars! Great video. 
:worship:TTT for Cruizin into the past for reaching the magical number 520.
Keep on ridin low homies.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

stop by our booth this weekin the auto swapmeet at fresno frairgrounds 9-25-11


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

SAUL said:


> Sammy the owner of this car is a real nice guy last time i was at his house he told me he was selling it. And it still looks the same nice and clean!!


Can u get pics of car...interior,engine, ect...ect.


----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> look at 2:50 to 6:23


Very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Cool story right here
*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Cool story right here
> *


thats just AWESOME!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Cool story right here
> *


Father and Son builds, dont get no better than that........
I like at the end when he says "I dont sell nuthin"


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Cool story right here
> *


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Cool story right here
> *


that 58 is badass! saw it at the GNRS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*​TTT*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> and also i would lke to thank all you for keeping cruzin into the past on top . :worship: to all our lay it low homies:worship:


scan some pics today will be posting them up this week homies:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> scan some pics today will be posting them up this week homies:thumbsup:


dont forget to check out our o,g lowriders prints:yes:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> stop by our booth this weekin the auto swapmeet at fresno frairgrounds 9-25-11


That 63 in this pic belonged to my Homie. He's originally from Stockton but now lives here in San Diego. I was at his pad about a year ago and he knew I was into Lowriders so he broke out some pics of rides he owned in the past and thats one of them. I tripped out cause I didn't know he was into Lowriders. He has a nice stable of rides but more in the likes of Range Rovers and Harleys. To make a long story short, I took him to a few car shows and he's got the Lowrider bug again. He's currently building a 50 Chevy rag top. When I showed him this pic of his 63 he was trippin out. Did your dad take this pic Sean? He said he remembers a dude back in the days that was always at the shows taking pics. Anyways, thanks Sean, these Old Skool pics bring back a lot of memories.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

oldskool 67 said:


> That 63 in this pic belonged to my Homie. He's originally from Stockton but now lives here in San Diego. I was at his pad about a year ago and he knew I was into Lowriders so he broke out some pics of rides he owned in the past and thats one of them. I tripped out cause I didn't know he was into Lowriders. He has a nice stable of rides but more in the likes of Range Rovers and Harleys. To make a long story short, I took him to a few car shows and he's got the Lowrider bug again. He's currently building a 50 Chevy rag top. When I showed him this pic of his 63 he was trippin out. Did your dad take this pic Sean? He said he remembers a dude back in the days that was always at the shows taking pics. Anyways, thanks Sean, these Old Skool pics bring back a lot of memories.


a homie my dad did take this pic of your homies 63 back in the days it was taken in early 80,s at the fresno lowrider show by thee inividuals c.c he has many more pics from same show just to let u know we will be in stockton for the auto swapmeet we will have a booth selling og,s lowrider prints stop by check us out iits on 10-16-2011:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up homies:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mel picon monte back in the days:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


any more pics of this chrysler?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Tickets are *$5* per person and are *only available in advance *from now till November 1st (or sell out date)There will be a NO HOST BAR (no outside drinks or alchohol allowed) Contact any club member for tickets or for more info and to reserve your club table (table of ten only) call 209-244-8577. Thanks for your support~ Brown Persuasion ​


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody got pics of cars from Hawaii? Magazine or video pics from the 90s, when lowriding was at its prime...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

fresno lowrider car show back in the days i miss those days:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

henry from fresno:angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dad back in the days:boink:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

35yrs:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

fresno homie old skool:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check out the yard stick:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

dammmmm it:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kearney park fresno califas 1980:boink:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:worshipamn Homie! you Have some baaad ass pictures. keep em coming and thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

had this centerfold on my wall in my room i was 17 yrs old im 50 now and still lowriding today:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> had this centerfold on my wall in my room i was 17 yrs old im 50 now and still lowriding today:wave:


50 already? Man, I remember when you were my age, and I was Seans age..............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ABRAXASS said:


> 50 already? Man, I remember when you were my age, and I was Seans age..............


like your pop would say, right ,right god bless him always:angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:homies


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


QUALITY.....RIGHT THERE........:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

STKN209 said:


> QUALITY.....RIGHT THERE........:thumbsup:


you got that right .


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> fresno homie old skool:thumbsup:


*That's OLD SCHOOL, lovin it!*:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 badass buick :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


>


I remember this car


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

R.I.P. PETER :angel:
ORANGE COUNTY MAJESTICS


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

TTT!!!! Inspirational


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how common were reverse opening hoods in the mid 70s?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

spikekid999 said:


> how common were reverse opening hoods in the mid 70s?


pretty common along with reversed trunks and suicide doors.some people even went to the extent of cutting door in half and molding them too! that's where you get into building full customs


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

spikekid999 said:


> how common were reverse opening hoods in the mid 70s?


Real common with old pickups and panels. 
They would weld the hood to the fenders 
then flip the whole thing foward....


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

ABRAXASS said:


> Real common with old pickups and panels.
> They would weld the hood to the fenders
> then flip the whole thing foward....


:yes:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


this duece is nasty. love those old school wheels.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

found out i can get a reverse hood hinge setup off a late 80s buick lesabre, and been thinkin bout snaggin it and putting it on my dart


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

spikekid999 said:


> found out i can get a reverse hood hinge setup off a late 80s buick lesabre, and been thinkin bout snaggin it and putting it on my dart


Its not the easiest to install but when done it works great! Here is my 55 Chevy that I did that way.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yeah i know it wont be to easy to install, but it would be badass and somethin different. 

whatd you use for the latch on the back of the hood?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone else got old school pics of reverse hoods? also lookin for some old school interior pics


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

spikekid999 said:


> yeah i know it wont be to easy to install, but it would be badass and somethin different.
> 
> whatd you use for the latch on the back of the hood?


Funny story, I didnt use any latch on the back. I started to make some rails and wheels for the hood to roll on and lock down, but ever time I would get to working on them I couldnt get them to work right, so I just installed the stock front latch and went that route. It worked fine up to about 80 MPH then the hood would bounce just alittle but never came unhooked from the front latch. The nice thing about reverse hinges like that is there is no way it could pop up and hit the windshield LOL.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

almost got it installed, just a few things i gotta do yet


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ME AT 3 YRS OLD:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HIGH SCHOOL RIDE ON 14" ROADSTERS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

still the best thread on layitlow


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> still the best thread on layitlow


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:fool2:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :fool2:


 lol!!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

BACK IN THE 70'S ANDY OF ANDY'S HYDRAULICS HAD A SHOW CALLED "AT THE HOP" AT HELLYER PARK IN SAN JO, HERE ARE SOME PICS
































































IT WAS SO PACKED THAT PEOPLE WERE PARKING ON THE SIDE OF THE FREEWAY (101)
Photos courtesy of Benny’s CLASSIC IMAGE CC SANTA CLARA archives


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:shocked: nice pics man thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

S C 52 said:


> BACK IN THE 70'S ANDY OF ANDY'S HYDRAULICS HAD A SHOW CALLED "AT THE HOP" AT HELLYER PARK IN SAN JO, HERE ARE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

http://s1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa409/corkyvonrat1/?action=view&current=custompaint.jpg


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

BumpCity said:


>


hell 
yea!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> S C 52 said:
> 
> 
> > BACK IN THE 70'S ANDY OF ANDY'S HYDRAULICS HAD A SHOW CALLED "AT THE HOP" AT HELLYER PARK IN SAN JO, HERE ARE SOME PICS
> ...


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad. _







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 


Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


LOADIN 4 PHOENIX ) R.I.P MAGOO


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

LAC_MASTA said:


> wow.... :thumbsdown:


:nosad:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

*GOTTA LUV THA LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S.... MINI TRUCKIN WAS LIVE AS FUX ON PACIFIC AVE MISS THEM DAYS...LETS BRING IT BACK.... AND I'M GONNA START IT OFF WIT H BUYING ANOTHER MAZDA MINI TRUCK.........:x:*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


we are back homies


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> S C 52 said:
> 
> 
> > BACK IN THE 70'S ANDY OF ANDY'S HYDRAULICS HAD A SHOW CALLED "AT THE HOP" AT HELLYER PARK IN SAN JO, HERE ARE SOME PICS
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


pics coming real soon:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL FOR LIFE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

danny_boy_65 said:


> OLD SCHOOL FOR LIFE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::yes:


x65


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


prints coming spring 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> S C 52 said:
> 
> 
> > BACK IN THE 70'S ANDY OF ANDY'S HYDRAULICS HAD A SHOW CALLED "AT THE HOP" AT HELLYER PARK IN SAN JO, HERE ARE SOME PICS
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> kearney park fresno califas 1980:boink:


Oh man thats hard!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Whats up Bros.............:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

o.g teen angel:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

glad to be back after being down for almost 2mos. our pc took a dump got a new and better one a big thanks to the homies that kept cruzin into the past on top once again thank you :worship::worship::worship::worship: dave and sean segura fresno califas


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> glad to be back after being down for almost 2mos. our pc took a dump got a new and better one a big thanks to the homies that kept cruzin into the past on top once again thank you :worship::worship::worship::worship: dave and sean segura fresno califas


was wounderin why i hadnt been seen more of these badass old skool pics lately, good to see you back :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

coming spring 2012 check out our facebook for info:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

spikekid999 said:


> was wounderin why i hadnt been seen more of these badass old skool pics lately, good to see you back :thumbsup:


thank you:wave:


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

nice old pics Dave & Sean keep them coming.


sean_2009 said:


> glad to be back after being down for almost 2mos. our pc took a dump got a new and better one a big thanks to the homies that kept cruzin into the past on top once again thank you :worship::worship::worship::worship: dave and sean segura fresno califas


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


Right click and save! Nothing like a glasshouse with 5.20s and some tru's. Great addition of pics homie. To everybody keepin it old school, Happy Holidays and Happy New Year. 
Ride safe and keep it low.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check out the roof:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


Love it! Classy


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

gotta love it:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up homies:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lo pab 77 said:


> Right click and save! Nothing like a glasshouse with 5.20s and some tru's. Great addition of pics homie. To everybody keepin it old school, Happy Holidays and Happy New Year.
> Ride safe and keep it low.


you do the same homie:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:yes:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> whats up homies:wave:


to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonVoorhees (Oct 16, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check this out homies found this in my dads old video stash lots more to come soon:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

SUMMER JAM 1992 IN LOS ANGELES SPORTS ARENA 
CHECK THIS OUT HOMIES MY DAD ALSO HAS THIS STASH OF LOWRIDER CAR SHOW ARCHIVES


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:worship::worship:nice video's man! straight old school :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

I wanna wish all the old school Homie's a merry x-mas! and thank you Sean for all you do!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all the homies and their familys have a safe christmas:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> kearney park fresno califas 1980:boink:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy Holidays Dave & Sean, from the Garcia family.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


this was broadcast in german what a trip.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ABRAXASS said:


> Happy Holidays Dave & Sean, from the Garcia family.


thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


Damn, this ride was for sale a few months ago, for about 400 bucks. But I think the new owner got it cheaper.


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> this was broadcast in german what a trip.


 OLD SCHOOL WORLD WIDE!:yes::nicoderm:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


My rim


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

leo161 said:


> My rim


 kool homie :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


Nice ride but check the Gas prices back there. Old school shit right thurr!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

be safe homies:thumbsup:2012


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> be safe homies:thumbsup:2012


to the the top for 2012


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

well homies here we go for 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

coming this april 2012 the lowrider reuion kearnery park :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

still have more coming:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

love this thread keep em commin bro


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

corky said:


> love this thread keep em commin bro


thank you


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> still have more coming:thumbsup:


ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> look at 2:50 to 6:23


check this out homies :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship::angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


HEYY I CAN SEE MY HOUSE FM HERE :nicoderm:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>



The SS is backwards LOL inverted the whole image.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


I REMEMBER WHEN EVERY CAR LOOKED LIKE THESE,,,,,,,,,,,LA RAZA REALLY UNIFIED DURING THAT TIME


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sean_2009 said:


>


nice pic,any more pics of the car on the right?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


BAD ASS:thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


WOOOW


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

one of my favorite old specials


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice old school video's!:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


last year was off the hook make plans to attend this year :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> coming this april 2012 the lowrider reuion kearnery park :thumbsup:


hoppers bring your best no chippin homies:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


l.t.ds always laid out:worship:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


*Why would anybody want to extend their A-Arms, looks like shit!!*:loco:
*This **way looks much**, much, better. That's the LOW RIDER LOOK!! OLD SCHOOL!!*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Why would anybody want to extend their A-Arms, looks like shit!!*:loco:
> *This **way looks much**, much, better. That's the LOW RIDER LOOK!! OLD SCHOOL!!*


x10:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> l.t.ds always laid out:worship:


post 11,000 and more to come homies:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

not exactly old pics but, this is my last car , i built it with 70"s flavor


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

619lowrider said:


> not exactly old pics but, this is my last car , i built it with 70"s flavor


looks good homie u got the flavor:thumbsup:


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

Not mine but its what im going for


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> I REMEMBER WHEN EVERY CAR LOOKED LIKE THESE,,,,,,,,,,,LA RAZA REALLY UNIFIED DURING THAT TIME


Thats very true! it was all about La Movimiento:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Back TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

BUMP!:thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check these out found them on the the net:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dad,s ride :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

crazy camino :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

joe ray - hollywood-:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

disco mike lifestlyle cc back in the days :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

crazy camino:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mr. cartoon,s 62 back in the days:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

og. datsun mini truck:yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

one badass ltd check out the grill:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> look at 2:50 to 6:23


this needed to be reposted:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> http://i56.photobucket.com
> What's up Bros.......bad ass pic


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:a blast 2 da past


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


I used to have the record to that gathering.... Bad ass


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS IS A CAR OUT HERE NOW, I LOVE THE LOOK OF IT THEY SHOULD FEATURE SOME OF THE OLDER CARS IN LOWRIDER SINCE THEY HAVIN THE FLASHBACKS LIKE ONE A MONTH


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


> joe ray - hollywood-:thumbsup:


WHAT YEAR WAS THIS, DAMN MAN I LOVE ALL THE MODS AND PAINT BACK THEN, NOW ADAYS ALL THE CARS SEEM TO LOOK THE SAME


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 :thumbsup: trans am with trus bad ass


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> one badass ltd check out the grill:worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


DAMM I MEMBER THIS ) I SEE MY BIRD :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

SAUL said:


>


THIS WAS MY HOMIE DANNYS GLASSHOUSE THINK THIS IS FM NIGHT RIDER BACK IN 83 ???


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


MY UNCLE HAS AN ORIGINAL SET....:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

STKN209 said:


> MY UNCLE HAS AN ORIGINAL SET....:thumbsup:


Iv been trying to get that set for years I think they would look good in the back window of GROUNDSHAKER I found a new set but they are Chromed plastic if anyone's got a set I'm willing to buy


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


This is the perfect car to inspire me to continue with my Grand Marquis project. :worship:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

STKN209 said:


> MY UNCLE HAS AN ORIGINAL SET....:thumbsup:


would he like to sell them?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Dressed2Impress said:


> would he like to sell them?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> MY UNCLE HAS AN ORIGINAL SET....:thumbsup:





GROUNDSHAKER said:


> Iv been trying to get that set for years I think they would look good in the back window of GROUNDSHAKER I found a new set but they are Chromed plastic if anyone's got a set I'm willing to buy


I've been trying to get them since I found out he had em :tears: I still think they would look better in the back window of the 7


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


are these metal? i know they made them but i have never seen them,thats why im asking.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> MY UNCLE HAS AN ORIGINAL SET....:thumbsup:





209impala said:


> I've been trying to get them since I found out he had em :tears: I still think they would look better in the back window of the 7


ive been tryin to get those before u knew he had em:twak: and the answer is the same *NOPE* i think they would look better in rivi but that thing is for sale:biggrin: rey be the first to get them anyway:buttkick: and he has a color bar in hiding too:shh:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


Badass


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

one badass flake out 69:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thee united cc - sfv


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

square tuck :yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

tru-classics -5,20s - custom cad . caps:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

pete m. fresno califas:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

babydolls shaaaaaaa:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:see every one there its going to be good:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

i remember seening this vw at a bakersfield lowrider show in the early 80s kern county fairgrounds:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

now thats laid huh:yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

hydro,s shops back in the days :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

can,t forget the stepsides :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

great topic


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


Looks like stribly park in the background


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>





GROUNDSHAKER said:


> Looks like stribly park in the background



it is :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

BUMP for the old school!:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle c.c on transport to san jose car show:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyles bandito truck - crazy camino :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

joe ray wild cherry lincoln :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

david camero,s caddilc:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

flake out firebird :yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

glasshouse patterns= flake-love it :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

valley primiers c.c fresno califas.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

jimmys 65 impala ss


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> joe ray wild cherry lincoln :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> sean_2009 said:
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

here you go homie one lifestyle c.c bomb:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle c.c cruzin into the show :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle c.c disco mike :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

brickhouse - 55 chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> david camero,s caddilc:thumbsup:


FINGERS!!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


I remember this and gypsy rose(when it was the 63)were the first lowiriders I had seen when I was in 2nd grade.....they were in a book I found in the library.....wow 27 years ago.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

keep posting them bad ass pics


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

any pics of a 56 nomad


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> [/QUOTE:thumbsup:]


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 gotta love it :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats up spanky :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


who can do this style of pinstriping? local to so cal


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

this car is up for sale its park in my brothers back yard the price 2,500 takes it :boink:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave: have a safe weekin homies


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


THAT IS A ROYAL IMAGE CAR FORM BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


RIGHT KLICK SAVE:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> this car is up for sale its park in my brothers back yard the price 2,500 takes it :boink:




DOES IT STILL LOOK LIKE THAT??????


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> DOES IT STILL LOOK LIKE THAT??????


 yes it,s just needs a wash and polish :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:lifestyle c,c back in the days :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

homies check out our new topic on post your rides - summer madness - 1965 chev. impala ss :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:....:worship:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> homies check out our new topic on post your rides - summer madness - 1965 chev. impala ss :thumbsup:


probably my favorite 65 ever :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


these look familiar


----------



## way2fly (Jun 25, 2010)

Guy name danny does that style perfect and he travels his in carson 6266764079 tell.him kory from public enemy cc sent you and he has good prices


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Sean!:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Eryk said:


> Sean!:wave:


 eryk keep it low -n- slow homie :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​crazy camino - lifestyle car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​touch of class - lifestyle car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:even the ford f-150 trucks look good :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:back in days in lowriding


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​lrm , made a come back .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

the mini trucks envade the lowrider scene .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​peachs n cream - stockton califas .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mel picon - fresno califas .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​1963 impala with t-tops back in the days .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dad,s 1971 impala custom back in late 70,s fresno califas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​my dad,s 1972 impala custom back in the late 80,s .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​my dad,s 1972 impala custom early 90,s eastside car club .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​my dad,s 1978 t-bird late 90,s eastside car club .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

my dad still ridi,n today our 1977 elcamino .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

el chevvy said:


> Thanks for all the pictures.


 :thumbsup:anytime homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great pics man! Really enjoyed the Rides!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Albuquerque nm ,from the past.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

ABQ.NM


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> ​my dad,s 1972 impala custom early 90,s eastside car club .


Big Chupy on tha spray gun


----------



## bob_o (Aug 6, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>





sean_2009 said:


>


I'm lovin these. The '62 Olds is especially nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


I like this.I need to add this mag to my collection.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​art elm - fresno califas .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​new movement car club .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

who painted this car? i think the painter is from diego


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

62ssrag said:


> who painted this car? i think the painter is from diego


 which car homie:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​babydoll ........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:12,500 posted pic,s :thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BEST TOPIC ON LAYITLOW


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> BEST TOPIC ON LAYITLOW


agreed


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


 very nice pics homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

*That car in post #9 with the velvet engine bay. WTF!? Why would you line an engine bay with flammable, delicate fabric!? You may as well take out the engine, sell it and replace it with a fake one! You could make some money since you're not gonna be able to run the engine long enough to get anywhere!*


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

wow .. only jesus can save you at this point my son .... repent

you CLEARLY have no idea what a legendary car that is that you are commenting on


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


need this one in poster size.


----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

touchdowntodd said:


> wow .. only jesus can save you at this point my son .... repent
> 
> you CLEARLY have no idea what a legendary car that is that you are commenting on


Sorry man, I'm new to this. I just don't understand the point?


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Supa-G said:


> *That car in post #9 with the velvet engine bay. WTF!? Why would you line an engine bay with flammable, delicate fabric!? You may as well take out the engine, sell it and replace it with a fake one! You could make some money since you're not gonna be able to run the engine long enough to get anywhere!*


:facepalm:........................:banghead: you really didn't just say that did you????? Supa-G is it? you should have asked somebody before you said some non-G shit like that!!!!:buttkick: someone please school this guy on this! sorry Sean I had to say it!:scrutinize:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

i will not commet on this . but i will post his exact words that he said about joe rays dress to kill on the lifestyle cc topic belive me they will rip him a new butt hole :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

danny_boy_65 said:


> :facepalm:........................:banghead: you really didn't just say that did you????? Supa-G is it? you should have asked somebody before you said some non-G shit like that!!!!:buttkick: someone please school this guy on this! sorry Sean I had to say it!:scrutinize:


 its all good homie


----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

Jesus dude, so I'm new to the whole idea of lowriders and don't know shit yet. :dunno: Dont have to hate :ugh:


----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sorry bout that shit. But I can tell I'm not gonna hear the end of this if I stay on. 
:machinegun::guns: :sprint:
Because of this I was wondering how I delete my profile?

Again,
I'm sorry


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Supa-G said:


> Jesus dude, so I'm new to the whole idea of lowriders and don't know shit yet. :dunno: Dont have to hate :ugh:


 no ones hating we all understand that youre a newbe to all this old school flavor . but panels are just for show they are removeable ......


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Supa-G said:


> I'm sorry bout that shit. But I can tell I'm not gonna hear the end of this if I stay on.
> :machinegun::guns: :sprint:
> Because of this I was wondering how I delete my profile?
> 
> ...



Its safe to say, "You Fucked Up" on Lay It Low. Because you are new, it would help if you read a little more about the history of Low Riding before you comment on such a Icon of Low Riding History Supa-G. And to make matters worse, you call yourself Supa-G witch on lay it low means you are someone that should know everything & anything about this Life Style BUT, cleary you Don't.:nono:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

eastbay68 said:


> :drama:


 homie im doing the same thing having a cold one and popin some popcorn:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​flake out to the max ..........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


> homie im doing the same thing having a cold one and popin some popcorn:wave:


uffin:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

uniques66 said:


> Its safe to say, "You Fucked Up" on Lay It Low. Because you are new, it would help if you read a little more about the history of Low Riding before you comment on such a Icon of Low Riding History Supa-G. And to make matters worse, you call yourself Supa-G witch on lay it low means you are someone that should know everything & anything about this Life Style BUT, cleary you Don't.:nono:


Thanks for the advice. Not the response I thought I would be waking up to today. hno: I just took five minutes for a google search, looked at the previews for the pages, and nearly threw up as I realized what this car means to you guys. :barf: Damn I fucked up! I can't believe I was so stupid!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

My latest old school find!.........................:shh:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 446355
> My latest old school find!.........................:shh:


:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

65ss said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> ​babydoll ........


THEY DONT MAKE THEM LIKE THAT ANYMORE......:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 446355
> My latest old school find!.........................:shh:


 ​nice find homie..........


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


Shady let me party down a little


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: love tha thread


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> ​babydoll ........


TTT


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> ​nice find homie..........


Thank's :h5:


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:angel:god bless larry dominguez - sex pistol - imperials car club :angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

only if we can roll back time ...........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>



is that the gypsy rose bugg???


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

1956


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> is that the gypsy rose bugg???


 come on man:roflmao:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

i found some pics i think they are 1985 or 1986 at santa monica pier


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

cold blooded 62


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:fresno califas:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> i found some pics i think they are 1985 or 1986 at santa monica pier


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​4-21-2012 fresno kearney park ........


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


That's 1 bad ass pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:wow:...........I want I want :run:...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​carlos lima 1964 impala - san jose califas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


That's the proper way to light up the night! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


Nice chrome and paint job. Looks wet!


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> My 9ne time favorite 64!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gabe64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

lets bring this thread back to life.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​m. garica candy red 1976 caprice classic - new style c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​back in the days.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​lifestyle car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​newstyle car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​4-21-2012 lowrider weekend


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


Nice line up!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

NAYOS 54 STOCKTON CA
STILL LOOKS SAME DAMN 30YRS LATER


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


My 81 Stepside


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

found these on the dkp vw car club website


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​mr. cartoons - 1967 impala


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​b-reals - 1957 chevy


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​john m. - murder she wrote


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle car club on display at a southgate car show back in the days..... never before seen pictrues


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:whats up chris:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

homies check out cruzin into the past retro t.v....... click on image


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


love this 67


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check us out at the lowrider reunion bbq kearney park fresno calif 4-21-2012 or on face book.......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> ​my dad,s 1978 t-bird late 90,s eastside car club .


 my dad had one like that in the 80s he kept it until I was 3 in 92.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


DAMN SHE FINE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

a big thank you to all our lay-it-low homies for keeping cruzin into past on top take it low -n- slow ..............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mike lopez - 1962 impala ss - lifestyle c.c - twight zone back in the days ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:thank you mike :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​mark spencil and friends mad hoppers from frong town ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​homies check out these o.g pics .


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ backside dated 1980


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

i seen this vw at a bakersflieds car show held at the kern co. fairgrounds back in the 80,s.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

MAN I LOVE THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​creed car club


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> sean_2009 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​mr. cartoons 1967 impala sick7 .......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

wild child


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​krazy for you


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

This topic is crazy! This is why I love lowriding. Great pics as always Sean. Keep them comin.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


What month in Lowrider Magazine does the stepside appear?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

84Homies said:


> What month in Lowrider Magazine does the stepside appear?


sorry hpmie i cant recall


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​part 1


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​part 2


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​rag top ralph


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​more pics soon.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

only if we can roll back time.......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

76 gas stations use to hand these for free back in the days .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

the only lowrider show to be ever held at fresno selland arena and has never been repeated since .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​thee individuals lowrider car show 1979 parking lot fresno selland arena..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

valley superiors car club fresno califas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​laid out ford pinto..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​mark spencil from frogtown taken frist place at san jose lowrider car show.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ imperials car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​very nice huh...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

total kustom 65......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

plush out 1972 vert..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ thats how it was done back in the days....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​3 weeks away.....


----------



## Casualdreamer (Nov 7, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


Anymore pics of this ride?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​here you go homie...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

candy-plush-laid


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

brickhouse 1955 chev.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

blue magic 76 caprice classic


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> blue magic 76 caprice classic


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​caliente


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​impalas car club


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


​nice pics thank you


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

big hank ​new wave car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​imperials car club


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ thee united car club sfv califas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

setting a record in san jose califas....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ blue lagoon- carnales unidos c.c bakersfield calif.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

fresno motel drive was happening spot during car show weekin back in the days.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​fresno motel drive gente arrive on friday before the show . the car show was on sat. then on sunday it was off to kearney park to party.......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

brown breed car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:angel:big al zepeda :angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

we finally reach page ​600.......


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*page 600* :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THATS WHAT IM SAYING..NOTING BUT HISTORICAL PICS TOO.....SHAUUU!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

babydoll on left huh......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

pinky


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ragtops car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

old school zapco  eq


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check out the 2x4 with a yard stick to see how high he got.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

click on image


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


THIS IS JUST PLAIN BADASS!!
CONGRATS ON 600+. BEST TOPIC ON LOL!!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> babydoll on left huh......


:yes:.....no bra! :tongue:.......


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


Tri-Fives look so good with those visors on them!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ check out the ashtrays.........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​phase 1


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​phase 2


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​loco 64


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​loco 64


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​check out the push bar - t-tops- tru,s badass 69


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ panel below rear bumper chrome out - candy green -gold leaf - badass 69


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

joe ray - lifestyle c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

setting up for show


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ new style c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: PUT SUM CARS 2O YRS. AGO DAT R STILL AROUND! :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to the top homies................:thumbsup:


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


keep,n it real o.g


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

servant of christ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> PEEP THIS 1979 T-BIRD
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:yes:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Sean 2009 - This thread is definitely "Lowriding 101 - Roots". Here's some pics from early-mid '90s. I know I got older stuff, just gotta dig it up. Thanks for the memories, keep em coming!!!
'95







Chicano Park 2001







El Vaca Chicano Park 2001


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Here are some more...
Custom CC San Diego 1997







Cochela Valley '96







Me on my uncles '64 (1979)







San Diego '96







High School Car Show '95







My 80 Regal ('95)


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

One more
Me and B Real LA LRM SHOW '95


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​nice pic,s homie............


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

some of those look like the salsa show anaheim stadium 1990/91????


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​post 13,500


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:Nice chevelle


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

og,s to the fullest brown persuasion c.c stockton califas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

great stuff Sean!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

68cut said:


> great stuff Sean!


 ​thanks


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

more pics to come


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

1 week away gente...







sat. 4-21-2012


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> og,s to the fullest brown persuasion c.c stockton califas


SEAN 2009,,CAN YOU THROW THIS PIK ON OUR SITE PLZ,, THANKS...PLANS ARE WER HEADING TO FRESNO REUNION,,BPCC,,TTT...


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

sean_2009 said:


> http://i56.photobucket.
> This ones cool as hell


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

1956 ​chev. nomad


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle car club - 1995 - lrm car club hall of fame picture shoot took place at the mobil gas station.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

62ssrag said:


> some of those look like the salsa show anaheim stadium 1990/91????


Ref page 603
Very possible, I was young and don't really remember, I know it was in the LA area...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


You don't see too many Lowriders like this anymore! Nice pic


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>





sean_2009 said:


>





sean_2009 said:


>



these are all still around...hiding in the garages


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

ONE OF MY TIO'S RIDES FROM BACK IN THA DAY ! HE PASSED AWAY THIS LAST WEEKEND . HIM AND MY POPS MADE ME THA IMPALA LOWRIDING FOOL I AM TODAY ! THANK GOD FOR PUTTING ME IN THEIR LIVES AND SHOWING ME THA LOWLIFE ! RIP TIO :angel:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> ​ blue lagoon- carnales unidos c.c bakersfield calif.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MEL PICON - 1976 MONTE CARLO - FRESNO CALIFAS


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL ALL THE WAY............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


Can't say enough about this car. What magazine is this on?


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

There was a paper called Neighbors, use to come inside of the fresno bee...there was a article on the lifestyle of lowriding..came out in the 90's it's a interview with my pops (john flores fresnoclassics ) and has a picture of him lifting a caddy...
do u perhaps have that article


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

BADASS!!!!


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Veramente Lowriders Pasados!!!


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Cute Ass!


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


GOOD TIMES RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

keeping it old school


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

servant of christ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


DAMMM LOOK AT DA GAS $115 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

BumpCity said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

SAUL said:


>


Thats sweet right there.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt 4 one my favorite topics


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I just found my old stash of Lowrider Magazines, Lowrider Arte and Orlies. One from '78, the rest from late 80's and Early-Mid 90's. Have about 60 of them, any idea how much their worth?


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey saul. U wanna sell that plate cover?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

lowdown63 said:


>


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

classic63 said:


> Hey saul. U wanna sell that plate cover?


Sorry it took me forever to find one i cant sell it


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

lowdown63 said:


>


 my old Trus i still remember picking them up in San Diego i couldn't believe they were N.O.S


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

You sold them Saul??? damn I hope you got some good dinero for those!!

Anyways back on topic check out 'BEAST' lol


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

lowdown63 said:


> You sold them Saul??? damn I hope you got some good dinero for those!!
> 
> Anyways back on topic check out 'BEAST' lol


I HAD THAT SAME SHIRT.....LOL


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​chrome out and twisted front end.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​o.g window blinds


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​o,g gaer handles


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

more pic.s this weekin homies.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>





Clean Ford!


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

:worship: Damn!!! I know this question has probably been asked a million times but what ever happened to all these rides????


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

el jr said:


> :worship: Damn!!! I know this question has probably been asked a million times but what ever happened to all these rides????


some might have been sold to JAPAN in the 90`s
THEY WERE BUYING UP ALL KINDS OF CARS IN THE LATE 80`S TO MID 90`S


----------



## assassin83 (Jan 27, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


barstow car club menisters looking good :guns:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## DUKES64SS (Apr 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

crusing kingscanyon rd. 







​ leading to fairgrounds.......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

one badass 73 impala huh.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thought this thread may have interest in these magazines. They're also on Ebay right now! PM me for best price.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

One more


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>



ill phills caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

*
*








*FREAKY 5*







*
*


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

JADE IDOL







ROYAL TAHITIAN







THE ALIEN 







X 51


MY UNCLE BOBBY(R.I.P.) OWNED THESE WHEN I WAS A KID...THE JADE IDOL IS IN A EARLY LOWRIDER MAG..THE X 51 IS IN HIS GARAGE TODAY


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

great pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​1


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ 2


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ coming soon to a town near you .........


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> That car was in a Cheech and Chong Movie!


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 474894
> 
> View attachment 474904
> 
> ...


does ur uncle still have freaky five?


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


Nice pic.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

winners at kearney park reunion...







​fresno bombs c,c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​saul,s 73 l.t.d


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

joe ray - hollywood - lifestyle c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​babydolls...........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> Always liked this 62 along with cold blooded from back in the days


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

here you go homie....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> does ur uncle still have freaky five?


:buttkick: no dave owns freaky 5


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


this one still in garage...


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


This is wild.


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Circa 1977. My brother's 1966 Olds Cutlass Supreme. This car started it all for me. Eric, I am sure you can appreciate this gem.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:angel:TRIBUTE TO LUIS BARR "Wish You Were Here":angel:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

"LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB SIDESHOW"


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> :angel:TRIBUTE TO LUIS BARR "Wish You Were Here":angel:


COOL VIDEO


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice blast from the past but post up more of the minis!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

nice and thick....... 







​huh


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


clean TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> Sweeet!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

My wife found these from the late '90's


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 :thumbsup: :bowrofl:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> sean_2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know what ever happened to this car?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 Glasshouse!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

My brother and I are curating the "Cruisin' Califas" exhibit at the Oceanside Museum of Art featuring original art by some of the most iconic Lowrider Artists out there including Teen Angel, Mike Pickel, Mister Cartoon, Estevan Oriol, Jae Bueno and many others along with "Gypsy Rose" and Mister Cartoons 39 Chevy "Midnight Express". This is the first time in history that all of these artists have shown in one location. Don't miss it, opening nite is Saturday, May 12th from 5 pm to 7 pm, all are welcome. If you miss the opening nite, the exhibit will run through September 30, 2012.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> sean_2009 said:
> 
> 
> > sean_2009 said:
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> clean TTT


 :thumbsup: THANKS BRO.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 this car is sitting in a garage in the same condition it is in the picture.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> :angel:TRIBUTE TO LUIS BARR "Wish You Were Here":angel:


 this man had a major part in the lowrider movement and will be never forgotten............


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

oldskool 67 said:


> My brother and I are curating the "Cruisin' Califas" exhibit at the Oceanside Museum of Art featuring original art by some of the most iconic Lowrider Artists out there including Teen Angel, Mike Pickel, Mister Cartoon, Estevan Oriol, Jae Bueno and many others along with "Gypsy Rose" and Mister Cartoons 39 Chevy "Midnight Express". This is the first time in history that all of these artists have shown in one location. Don't miss it, opening nite is Saturday, May 12th from 5 pm to 7 pm, all are welcome. If you miss the opening nite, the exhibit will run through September 30, 2012.


Get onto this! Coming up in some hours


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

JUANITOS 73 CAPRICE


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> [
> 
> Looked better in person


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


>


2,3,1,4 :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

GM RIDER said:


> sean_2009 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> this car is sitting in a garage in the same condition it is in the picture.


That's  but he doesn't show it anymore? I'd at least cruise it around here and there!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


today i was watching this magazine


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​a big thank you to all our lay it low homies for keeping cruzin into the past on top.........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​a pair of hollywood tops.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> Speak on it!


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

TTT for the best thread on LIL.


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Bad ass thread the best one in Layitlow.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

BIG OSO'S '74' CADDY


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

BIG OSO WITH OUR '82' FLEETWOOD(EARLY 90'S)


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:whats up my friend:wave:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

YES IT IS....:thumbsup:


Title Winner 79 said:


> Bad ass thread the best one in Layitlow.


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

View attachment 483428


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

no games 62 63 said:


> YES IT IS....:thumbsup:


 ​thank you .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> Nice!!!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

sean_2009 said:


>


My Favorite Duece!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

DELINQUENTZ South Bay "1990"


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

sean_2009;15529
329 said:


>


Nice pic. What issue is this?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


holy shit!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


does anyone have any more pic's of Crazy Eight ,any pic's of roof ,trunk,and closer shot of hood i need referance pic's im making a replica in a model car if anyone has any post them or pm me thanks


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

richards69impala said:


>


very nice,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​pic,s coming ........


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

the stash .....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

what up homies posting pics and listening to 97.9fm underground oldies and having a cold beer everyone have a safe week.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 Cruising Hollywood in a Chevy! That's from a teen angel mag


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Two words: FUCKING BADDD!!! San Fernando Valley Baby!!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Cruising En Playas De Tijuana Baja Mexico 1970 a 1989


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

nice video!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 Nice color, Nice rims!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

619lowrider very nice homie...................


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​whats up mr g.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

bugers ride


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

619lowrider said:


> Good pictures. Is this car club still around?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> 619lowrider said:
> 
> 
> > Good pictures. Is this car club still around?
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


wat mag is this?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bad ass old school video!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wat mag is this?


​streetlow homie......


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/3063210706.html


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/3008761069.html


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> ​streetlow homie......


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Scanned it! Look at the wheels from back in the day Roadsters, now has Roadstars on it


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CORONA CA. LATIN LIFE BACK IN THE 70'S AND 80'S


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CORONA CA. 1971 MY UNCLES 63 BACK THEN


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ANOTHER PIC OF MY UNCLES 63 BACK THEN


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

AND MY UNCLE JOHNNYS 1970 IMPALA ON TRU SPOKES BACK IN 1976 IN CORONA CA.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE PICS pauljr :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> NICE PICS pauljr :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> THANKS BRO:thumbsup:


that red s10 was featured on lowrider magazine


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> that red s10 was featured on lowrider magazine


YEA IT WAS FROM LATIN LIFE CC


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>




Nice video! Lowriding was way more interesting back then, even thru the '90s. Fords, Pontiacs whatever you had you built. Now days it seems like Lowriding has become very narrow minded as far as the variety of cars out there. Sorry.....just my 2 cents


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

BACK IN THE DAY IN CORONA EARLY 70'S THE HERRERAS RIDE'S BACK THEN 














AT THE CITY PARK IN CORONA


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

THE CITY PARK IN CORONA CA. 





















IN NORCO CA.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

What up paul jr. its Raymond from Royal Familia c.c. / Royal Hydraulics, taking it back to the old days. Had a homie that lived down the street from me that was from Latin Life back then. His name was Ferne, had a regal with T-tops I think. When I was around 15 and had my 64 Impala I was from a club called Ghetto Life. I know your dad remembers that club from the 80s. Keep up the good work.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

bigdoughnuts said:


> What up paul jr. its Raymond from Royal Familia c.c. / Royal Hydraulics, taking it back to the old days. Had a homie that lived down the street from me that was from Latin Life back then. His name was Ferne, had a regal with T-tops I think. When I was around 15 and had my 64 Impala I was from a club called Ghetto Life. I know your dad remembers that club from the 80s. Keep up the good work.


 thanks raymond and yeah my dad know's everybody lol my dad was in latin life back then in the early 80's


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

coachella valley


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CORONA BACK IN 75 OR 76


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for sharing those picutres Paul. 
and thanks to everyone that has posted pictures and shared stories.


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

TTT for thEM OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

love them old school low lows


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> CORONA BACK IN 75 OR 76



:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> CORONA BACK IN 75 OR 76


The girl in the yellow dress looks just like my cousin, Marilu. Back in the day, she modeled for the Hammer & Lewis clothing line in LRM. She still lives in Corona.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ez_rider said:


> The girl in the yellow dress looks just like my cousin, Marilu. Back in the day, she modeled for the Hammer & Lewis clothing line in LRM. She still lives in Corona.


FOR REAL BRO WHATS HER LAST NAME?


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

great pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

THANKS BRO


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> FOR REAL BRO WHATS HER LAST NAME?


Villafan, bro.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle c.c fresh 65 ragtop........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

oldskool hardbody.........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

that t-bird is laidout huh,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

click on pic,,,,,,,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


> click on pic,,,,,,,


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


Do you have more pics of Andy Lodi's 58 bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


clean


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​por vida c.c reedly califas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check out the tailights....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

old school chev. stepside


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ t.ocha peaches n cream brown perassion c.c stockton califas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

back in the days cali. style bugs


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​carnales undios c.c - bakersfeld califas - back in the days


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kool pic,s benny ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

great topic, :thumbsup: but you're killing me with all the repost.:banghead:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


That was freaggin' SIC!!!


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


siiick!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I OWN THE EAZY E 63 IMPALA, he owned from the mid 90s. thought you guys might find it interesting.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/339832-recent-pics-eazy-e-mint-green-63-impala.html


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>



this is one the bombs that got me hookt 2 the bomb scene alot!!great pics sean2009!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

King of the Burbz said:


> this is one the bombs that got me hookt 2 the bomb scene alot!!great pics sean2009!!!!!!!!


 thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


 nice thats my dads car


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

HOME GARDENS CORONA CA. 1970 OR 1971


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

ITS BECAUSE OF THE OLD SCOOOL WHY NEW SCOOL IS COOL 
TO THE TOP


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

one badass 68


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

midnighters car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Gatornation (Jun 9, 2012)

DAMMMMMM, SEAN! THEM TEEN ANGEL DRAWINGS JUS MADE MY MIND REWIND! YOU ARE KILLING EM THIS TIME = LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO! KEEP UP ON ALL THAT YOU DO! PROPS, OUT TO YOU & YOUR DAD! LATERZ, MR. GATOR!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

what up to homie wally from sactown:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Gatornation (Jun 9, 2012)

WAZZZZ UP HOMIES? PICS LOOKN GOOD!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BOMBBITTA1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

do,nt forget those mini trucks


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you to all our lay it low homies for keepin cruzin into the past on top ........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

japans old schools flavor


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ahhh love the blast from the past


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


TTT love'n that 56


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


TTT


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

Great pics sean.


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


> do,nt forget those mini trucks


:thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


hey is that benny's old car from san jo


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF BROWN PERSUASION CC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR THE VIDEO...OF FRESNO CAR SHOW...AND KEARNEY PARK...IT WAS HELLA GOOD...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:anytime homies


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Whats up Dave & Sean.........:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times. 
Squaredump.com is a site devoted to early lowriders.

Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


BUFFED WHITES???


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


That's me back in the early 80's!

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:to-the-top:wave:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

[check out our latest topics on post your rides .... old school hoppers - summer madness the baddest 65 impala ​- cruzin into the past


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

richards69impala said:


>


:wow: six headlights!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​newlife car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


> sean_2009 said:
> 
> 
> > :nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


*Lupe from NEW CLASSICS C.C. San Jo*:thumbsup: *And he STILL has this ranfla to this day~Old School~*


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


Hot rod placas?..........


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> [/QUOTE=sean_2009;15721753]




That is a Whole lot of Memorys right there. 10 years of my life and President for 8 of them. We sure made a Dent at the Car Shows with our First Place Wins in the 60's 70's 80's and Euro class. Still have my jacket, and on my way to fitting into it again!! Damm Rice & Beans get you every time.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

uniques66 said:


> That is a Whole lot of Memorys right there. 10 years of my life and President for 8 of them. We sure made a Dent at the Car Shows with our
> 
> First Place Wins in the 60's 70's 80's and Euro class. Still have my jacket, and on my way to fitting into it again!! Damm Rice & Beans get you every time.:rofl::rofl:


ANYBODY ELSE HAVE OLD SCHOOL , JACKETS OR SWEAT SHIRTS?


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Out of the fragmentation of the Persians car club, the founding chapter of the Majestics Car Club was created in 1973 with the establishment of the MAJESTICS So-Cal chapter


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rlowrod said:


> Out of the fragmentation of the Persians car club, the founding chapter of the Majestics Car Club was created in 1973 with the establishment of the MAJESTICS So-Cal chapter
> 
> 
> View attachment 522275


the MAJESTICS were in santa ana are in the mid 70`s , saw the jackets back in high school


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> the MAJESTICS were in santa ana are in the mid 70`s , saw the jackets back in high school


Yep, Tony was the president, he come's by and hangs out with us when we have meetings and BBQ's, he had a chopped top patterned out Chevelle, there's also a video clip on here all about the OC chapter and all there cars. Tony put it together and It's really cool. I just don't remember where it's posted. If I find it, I'll post a link to it.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

uniques66 said:


> That is a Whole lot of Memorys right there. 10 years of my life and President for 8 of them. We sure made a Dent at the Car Shows with our First Place Wins in the 60's 70's 80's and Euro class. Still have my jacket, and on my way to fitting into it again!! Damm Rice & Beans get you every time.:rofl::rofl:


 new classics car club made a big dent i have early pics i,ll post them ,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> ANYBODY ELSE HAVE OLD SCHOOL , JACKETS OR SWEAT SHIRTS?


 yes we do .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> Out of the fragmentation of the Persians car club, the founding chapter of the Majestics Car Club was created in 1973 with the establishment of the MAJESTICS So-Cal chapter
> 
> 
> View attachment 522275


 thank you for the histroy :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

The 2nd Chapter of the Majestics Car Club










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdG6WWAiK2g


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

most folks forget about this one because they where so close to the original So-Cal Majestics, both chapters had people who lived in OC in them.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

still the best topic on l.i.l.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rlowrod said:


> most folks forget about this one because they where so close to the original So-Cal Majestics, both chapters had people who lived in OC in them.


If I remember right, I think the jackets were brown, like. Few were, I have a pics of a dukes jacket in the same brown color


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> If I remember right, I think the jackets were brown, like. Few were, I have a pics of a dukes jacket in the same brown color


No they where the same as the rest of the MAJESTICS colors and we never had any brown ones. Tony still has his and wears it now and then and it's Blue. There was a club in OC called the Bachelors back then and I think they had brown Jackets with dark brown writing.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

John's LTD, Majestics so-cal


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Boy's 68 Majestics So-Cal


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Rivi's Riviera Majestics So-Cal


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Ray's T-Bird Majestics So-Cal


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rlowrod said:


> No they where the same as the rest of the MAJESTICS colors and we never had any brown ones. Tony still has his and wears it now and then and it's Blue. There was a club in OC called the Bachelors back then and I think they had brown Jackets with dark brown writing.


IT`S BEEN TOO MANY YEARS,,
I NOW REMEBER "SHADES OF BROWN" MAYBE THAT`S WHAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

LITO said:


> The 2nd Chapter of the Majestics Car Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't majestics oc gonna start back up in the later 90's


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> wasn't majestics oc gonna start back up in the later 90's


NOT SURE, THE GUYS I REMEMBER IN HIGH SCHOOL, WAS JUST A CLUB,,,,, BUT THERE WERE GUYS ONLY FROM CERTAIN STREETS IN THE HOOD. NOT SURE IF THE SAME GUYS TURNED INTO A CAR CLUB. N THE MID 70`S WE HAD SANTA ANA "CLASSICSCAR CLUB 
BUT THERE WAS "SHADES OF BROWN" , LOS ACES, ALL "CLUBS. BUT ONLY FROM CERTAIN STREETS, IF YOU GET WHAT I`M SAYING. BUT CAR CLUBS WERE POPING UP ALL OVER IN THE 75/76 ERA, WE STARTED "CITYLIFE" IN 75 AND IT WENT TILL 76/77 WHEN THE 10 OF US GOT OLDER,AND SPLIT UP. BUT I THINK THERE`S A CITYLIFE UP NORTH, DIFFERENT PLACA THAN WE HAD


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> still the best topic on l.i.l.:thumbsup:


 ​thank you.........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


Then I gotta be wrong, this is an old pic , man hitting Whittier blvd was what you waited all week for, the flake tops, just to see them light up under the street lights, was hitting Whittier when I was 16, had a 55hardtop, I bought the car at 15 years old,,,,,,always had the guys from classics car club hanging out down the street at my my friends house, his uncle was a member, he worked nights, and sometime we took his car. Out to cruise the. The high schools, then put it back, before he got up to go to work


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


I love this duece.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RappersDelight (May 18, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


love the look of dat silver glasshouse homie very cool


----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Mine 1974


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Mine in 76- 83


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


> ​newlife car club


:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


clean


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


Thats Sammy Loya's car there showed him the picc last night he saod that was about 1975 Bachalors cc


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top....................:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

homies we have been away for a few days and pow are photobucket is due a year went by hella quick we will get it up running homies just hang in there . got some fresh pic,s coming your way thank you for understaning,,,,,,,


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>





sean_2009 said:


>





sean_2009 said:


>





sean_2009 said:


>





sean_2009 said:


>



all these nice pics...and the photographer didnt get good side shot of the glasshouse in the driveway across st:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> If I remember right, I think the jackets were brown, like. Few were, I have a pics of a dukes jacket in the same brown color










Here's Tony the original President of the OC chapter and in his original OC colors, I think he's the ONLY OG that can still fit into his original colors other than Lil John, LOL


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHEN LOWRIDERS WERE LOW. GET DOWN! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


OH YEAH! :yes::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


:worship: GET DOWN! :worship:uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SEAN_2009. YOU 2 MUCH SOUL! :yes::thumbsup::werd::h5::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:to the top homies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:wave:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> [


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:whats up homies.............


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

richards69impala said:


> View attachment 531503
> View attachment 531504


I think ive told you on the LBs board already, but this picture is too cool. The chopped Monte FTW. Id roll it till theres nothin left to roll.


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Blast from the past .
Low Illusion car club. back in 1977 Albuquerque New Mexico


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​to the top homies


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

Bedrockcc said:


> Blast from the past .
> Low Illusion car club. back in 1977 Albuquerque New Mexico


WHO'S CAR WAS THAT IS HIM OR THE CAR STILL ROUND


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

NM46ER said:


> WHO'S CAR WAS THAT IS HIM OR THE CAR STILL ROUND


The Impala was my cousin Petes car , From san jose near Rauls. its not around any more albert from Belen painted it and did the custom work ,Billy did the interior


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

Bedrockcc said:


> The Impala was my cousin Petes car , From san jose near Rauls. its not around any more albert from Belen painted it and did the custom work ,Billy did the interior


KOO THANX FOR THE INFO


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

64 SS


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

69 Chevy when it was a custom and later when it was a 9 second drag car.


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

67 galaxie


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Bedrockcc said:


> Blast from the past .
> Low Illusion car club. back in 1977 Albuquerque New Mexico


Damn that front end is crazy. Looks like one of the old DeRosa's cars.

Richard69, that 64 with the hollywood top! Same front end mod as the Jappo Next Movie impala  Wonder if that dude has ever seen it.


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Damn that front end is crazy. Looks like one of the old DeRosa's cars.
> 
> Richard69, that 64 with the hollywood top! Same front end mod as the Jappo Next Movie impala  Wonder if that dude has ever seen it.


I dont know Bonez.What is the jappo next movie car?


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Damn that front end is crazy. Looks like one of the old DeRosa's cars.
> 
> Richard69, that 64 with the hollywood top! Same front end mod as the Jappo Next Movie impala  Wonder if that dude has ever seen it.


The guy who Built this car for Pete was from belen new mexico . He also build a t-bird with a wild front end. the t-bird is still around in albuquerque nm. the impala is long gone.Its the only picture i have of it .i will have to ask my cousin one day if he has any .


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


>


​very nice......


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

This is Next Movie, a radical 62 built by Cholo's Kustoms out of Nagoya Japan.
The picture is frekked on purpose to not stick out too much with the old ones on this thread, but its a new build.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

dogbonekustoms said:


> This is Next Movie, a radical 62 built by Cholo's Kustoms out of Nagoya Japan.
> The picture is frekked on purpose to not stick out too much with the old ones on this thread, but its a new build.
> 
> View attachment 548331


check out that frontend.......


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

the rear is even more epic.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to the top..............


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

What happen to some of these cars? Are they still around? Some updated pics or stories would be cool too.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a pic?


dogbonekustoms said:


> the rear is even more epic.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

npazzin said:


> got a pic?


How about a short video? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTjblv2W270


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

Thats a nice 62.The exhaust sounds real good.What kind of mufflers did you guys use in the 60's and 70's?


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

richards69impala said:


>


​kool


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Knew i seen that b4. Wonder if by now it had hydros done....and if he ever got proper tires on. Muscle cars are too cool as lowlows.


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Knew i seen that b4. Wonder if by now it had hydros done....and if he ever got proper tires on. Muscle cars are too cool as lowlows.
> 
> View attachment 552779


I never seen this version.I like the older lowriders that actually rode low.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

richards69impala said:


> I never seen this version.I like the older lowriders that actually rode low.


:werd:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

El Aztec Pride said:


> [/
> 
> What ever happened to this Monte? Shame I didnt get to see it


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


​kool pic homie......


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BumpCity said:


>


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

BumpCity said:


>


Joe Ray ???
:dunno:


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats thight. Shaved trim n handles, low as fuk on Trus. :thumbsup:


----------



## R0LL1N (Feb 13, 2008)

BumpCity said:


>


*TTT*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the dude looks like john travolta with long hair LOL


BumpCity said:


>


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

BumpCity said:


>


Bad ass ride.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

npazzin said:


> the dude looks like john travolta with long hair LOL


:shocked: lol!


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

BumpCity said:


> [
> 
> A guy ahead of his time with those 5 20s!


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

BumpCity said:


> [ one of the best old school pics in awhileuffin:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

BumpCity said:


>


Great. Can you gives us a little insight on the story?
Like who was the owner, you?, who bilt it, what year etc....


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked: lol!


I thought it was Gene Simmons.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

BumpCity said:


>


Gene Simmons of KISS lowriding.


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my dad and his 65 malibu gold flakes paint job and one 63 impala pics from 1979 -1981


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

H8R PROOF said:


> I thought it was Gene Simmons.


:roflmao:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


nice!!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

BumpCity said:


>


64 Olds right? Why does it look like a midsize? Seems big as a same year Malibu.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

King of the Burbz said:


> Joe Ray ???
> :dunno:


Thats what i was thinking lol..... It looks like him and the car "dress to kill" rivi :happysad:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> 64 Olds right? Why does it look like a midsize? Seems big as a same year Malibu.


ROOF LINE LOOKS THE SAME


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

sureñosbluez said:


> my dad and his 65 malibu gold flakes paint job and one 63 impala pics from 1979 -1981
> [ nice 63


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


bad ass!!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> ROOF LINE LOOKS THE SAME


Probably its an F-85. After all Buick had the Skylark, Chevy the Malibu and Pontiac the LeMans, so i guess Olds had to have its midsize competitor too, i just never seen one, or most probably never noticed.
I have a soft spot for midsize-ers, so this one gets on my faves list right away


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

orale! keep them flicks coming bumpcity!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Kool! I have a few pics of that cruise. One shows that red chopped chevelle in front of the building. Did you take'em?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> 64 Olds right? Why does it look like a midsize? Seems big as a same year Malibu.


cutlass


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

BumpCity said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

BumpCity said:


> [


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## ElPurisimo (Apr 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

48rag said:


> View attachment 567227


BRINGS BACK `OL TIMES WITH MY `72 BLACK WITH RAINBOW FLAKED ROOF


----------



## Casualdreamer (Nov 7, 2011)

BumpCity said:


>


I've wanted one of these for the longest. Looking hard with them Trus and 5.20


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


T T T


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any one have any pics of a 65 on rays with 5.20s with 59 caps


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hydros said:


> Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times.
> Squaredump.com is a site devoted to early lowriders.
> 
> Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


 ttt


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

BumpCity said:


> [


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

was the mustang on juice? 
Your pictures rule bro, and theyre fresh!


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


Nice picture...back when lowrider bikes looked like lowrider bikes


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Nice picture...back when lowrider bikes looked like lowrider bikes


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Nice picture...back when lowrider bikes looked like lowrider bikes


LOL :rofl: i wanted to say it but i didnt want to offend anyone since it seems everybody builds circus props...oops, said it...


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


 *Homeboys back then knew how to dress & were not lazy to iron there clothes......not like these saggie wannabee punk asses of today*:twak:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Homeboys back then knew how to dress & were not lazy to iron there clothes......not like these saggie wannabee punk asses of today*:twak:


I agree...back then they would look neat, ironed and creased down...not all sagging, sloppy and all payasos like they do now..and keep their shoes shined...


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

jjarez79 said:


> I agree...back then they would look neat, ironed and creased down...not all sagging, sloppy and all payasos like they do now..and keep their shoes shined...


:werd:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

BumpCity said:


>


What it do biotches!!!!!!! What it do!!!!!!


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 577874


:thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


Real nice pic ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

90s pic cool to post


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

any pics of 77-79 merc cougars?? thanks


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)

"The Godfather"
Oh, so cool


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

*family thing*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

<IMG id=vbattach_581942 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=581942&stc=1" attachmentid="581942">


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


damn!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Page 66fuckin6! Laying right outta hell.:ninja:

Lets take a look back at the roots of lowriding in the late 50s and early 60s....


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

And back to the 70s and early 80s...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The glossary is funny as fuck! but being one of the 1st lowrider articles on press gotta forgive it.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Repost of some of the coolest sub compact lowlows....the black pinto is Edmunds in the 70s. Straight og :worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool pics!!


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## plus12 (Mar 9, 2007)

Saw this on ebay








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-197...t=Vintage_Unisex_T_Shirts&hash=item19d76f8d93


----------



## 76 Caprice (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, This was my 76 Caprice. I was in New Movement car club San Frenando. I really miss this car she was a good car. Sammy R .


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


one bad ass 66 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

page......666......MARK OF THE BEAST...SHHHHHAAAAOOO


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Im diggin' that Lemans...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

plus12 said:


> Saw this on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool as.
But 125$ for a stained tshirt that would probably rip if you fold it to tight is a rip off! Rare or not.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

BumpCity said:


>


Rather serious front end here, and no trim and/or badges. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Caprice (Dec 21, 2012)

*Hi, this was my 76 glass house. i was in New Movement Car Club San Fernando, Sammy*



























RALPH_DOGG said:


> i know i can just watch the movie, but doesn anyone have more piocs of this glasshouse, this is when i fell in love with them and the old school look, i was like in 5th grade when i saw this movie for the 1st time, i stayed up n took it from my dad's good movie stash...


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


bad ass!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Badass


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


any more pics of this chopped 65?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

76 Caprice said:


> View attachment 586541
> View attachment 586542
> View attachment 586543
> View attachment 586544



nice


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

65ss said:


> any more pics of this chopped 65?


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

I've often wondered how many of these old school classics were juiced compared to lowered


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

That's BADAZZ!!!!! Chrome nose, custom Grille, work'd bumper Hott-DIZZAMM!! Some of us builders are ahead of our time but sometimes get rediculed for thinking outside the "Box"...


BumpCity said:


>


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


 I had 1 just like it primer gray with the indian ivory top.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


bad ass!!!


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


One of the best car themed pictures I've seen.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


thanks .............:worship:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Same taillights like your 65 Rudy! Nice!!!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


San Fernando High School...Wow! Now the brings back memories..


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


D.A. Design as in Drag'n'shop D.A? Love his work, cant wait for the corvair to be done.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


I Love 57 LoLo`s.....BAD ASS pic Bro, thanks 4 posting.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

76 Caprice said:


> View attachment 586541
> View attachment 586542
> View attachment 586543
> View attachment 586544


nice, thats what im talking about...!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


The good old days at San Fernando High


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

my 65 from back n the days in 93


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's another flashback pic with my neighbors rides also.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

H8R PROOF said:


> I Love 57 LoLo`s.....BAD ASS pic Bro, thanks 4 posting.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

SAUL said:


> Same taillights like your 65 Rudy! Nice!!!


maybe the next step would be to duplicate that chop top


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## swings (Sep 24, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup: when low-riding was real lowriders


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Dude this one is too kool, shaved handles, slammed on cragars and sportin a twisted stock grille :thumbsup:
We need to bring back the twisted stock accessories on cars.



illstorm said:


> I've often wondered how many of these old school classics were juiced compared to lowered


If you talk about the Watson era kustoms i can make some sort of list. Gotta wait next week thou as all my stuff is at work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

:thumbsup:


BumpCity said:


>


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

BumpCity said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Badass pics homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


 nice


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


this picture was taken before all the RAZA was dirnking coors, until we found out that coors didnt hire mexicans, and the boycott started. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Seen this before. That super deep reverse chrome slot tuckin so hard is as bad ass as it is a puzzle. Proper shizzit.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

That 68 is awesome. Wonder what he did for trim on the split vynil roof.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> That 68 is awesome. Wonder what he did for trim on the split vynil roof.


upholstry shops sold flex aluminium trim you could shape fairly easy . I had friends with diamond shapes and such on top , real PIMP stuff, you rivet 1/2 inch plastic clips , than your trim snaps on and this was before Snoop Dogg


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Thats tight


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

pancho pistolas said:


> upholstry shops sold flex aluminium trim you could shape fairly easy . I had friends with diamond shapes and such on top , real PIMP stuff, you rivet 1/2 inch plastic clips , than your trim snaps on and this was before Snoop Dogg


Is this stuff still find-able today?
I looked around my parts (italy) but no dice, and i could do with a few feets of the stuff.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


sick :thumbsup:


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Is this stuff still find-able today?
> I looked around my parts (italy) but no dice, and i could do with a few feets of the stuff.


 maybe Keystone.com ? but ill ask my upholstery friends :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

love this topic!!!


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


Nice 72


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes: BUILT OVER 25 YRS. AGO! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanx Pancho! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes: BUILT OVER 25 YRS. AGO! :thumbsup:


that fuxer still bad ass


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

love that 72


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Is this stuff still find-able today?
> I looked around my parts (italy) but no dice, and i could do with a few feets of the stuff.


i`m sure in italy you can find custom alloy shapes of trim, then you need to have it heat treated to bend it real easy.
ask a metal fabricator


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

pancho pistolas said:


> maybe Keystone.com ? but ill ask my upholstery friends :thumbsup:


Sup Pancho :wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MY 66 IMPALA SS......WAY BACK IN 86.....:biggrin:


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

LITO said:


> Sup Pancho :wave:


hey Lito , same oh same oh , just trying to finish a low for myself , :rofl: , see you soon when I roll with Lil Abel n Silly :thumbsup:


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes: BUILT OVER 25 YRS. AGO! :thumbsup:


Was this painted by Benny Flores.???


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> MY 66 IMPALA SS......WAY BACK IN 86.....:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


Bad ass ride!:thumbsup: But maybe that roofline is best seen from the back.


----------



## POZOLE1ER (Nov 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


 where is this car from? E.L.A.?


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

POZOLE1ER said:


> where is this car from? E.L.A.?


That car was from Goshen, Califas painted and owned by Henry Torres "Carnales Unidos cc Goshen Chapter"


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

75MarkIV559 said:


> View attachment 602576


Where Dave and Sean been???


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

BumpCity said:


>


:yes:


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

BumpCity said:


>


Now that is a big sexy bitch.


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

19jaquez84 said:


> Now that is a big sexy bitch.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^ Awesome.


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

_*








1975
My first car a 200 dollar 64s/s with Rocket Racing Wheels and 20 dollar 520s from Custom Rim and Tire in San Gabriel Ca*_


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

LITO said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

LITO said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still my favorite wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

LITO said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup , believe it or not , I once owned three 64 super sports at one time. haha that's when Sortways were 20.00 each brand new!


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> WHITE 71
> CHECK OUT THIS 1971 IMPALA CUSTOM
> KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL IN THE PARKING LOT


Ernie "The High Desert Homie" ride :thumbsup:


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

_*1978*_








Angel's 68 So.Cal.Majestics


----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## BumpCity (Jun 12, 2006)

Old School Gangbangers


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


uffin:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Not really in the past...


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


 That car was from Bakersfield ca. , saw that car all the time . Show car/ daily and successful Hopper . Roses and scrollwork by Negrettis , one MEAN MACHINE :thumbsup:


----------



## tag (Dec 17, 2011)

pancho pistolas said:


> That car was from Bakersfield ca. , saw that car all the time . Show car/ daily and successful Hopper . Roses and scrollwork by Negrettis , one MEAN MACHINE :thumbsup:


Any other photos of this ranfla?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

BumpCity said:


> Old School Gangbangers


:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

pancho pistolas said:


> That car was from Bakersfield ca. , saw that car all the time . Show car/ daily and successful Hopper . Roses and scrollwork by Negrettis , one MEAN MACHINE :thumbsup:


this car was owned by Robert Moreno who for many years owned Bakersfield Kustom Hydraulics.He presently still does top notch restorations on old Chevys.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


 Jesus Lives, la cultura lives!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wow a 58 hearse! :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

npazzin said:


> wow a 58 hearse! :worship:


Wonder if its still around somewhere


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


EDDIE FROM CLASSIC LOWRIDERS VENICE RIP ONE OF MANY 58S HE HAD


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

BumpCity said:


>


dammm dont kno what to do wit my 73 ???? 

////


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


video gold!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


 that is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn,she's fine,wonder what she looks like now..


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

It would be cool if she was still hott.


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMemoSD (Jul 1, 2013)

richards69impala said:


>


now that's lowriding


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED TO ALL THE PICS IN THIS THREAD :tears:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Jus letting u guys know 
" EQYPTIAN GOLD " WILL BE OUT,, HEADIN TO HAGGIN MUSEUM,,THIS SEPT.. BE ON DISPLAY FOR 3 MONTHS,,,Stockton,ca.


----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


clean


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

STKN209 said:


> Jus letting u guys know
> " EQYPTIAN GOLD " WILL BE OUT,, HEADIN TO HAGGIN MUSEUM,,THIS SEPT.. BE ON DISPLAY FOR 3 MONTHS,,,Stockton,ca.


 post a pic of it!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

1970


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Lets see more of those old skoo pics homies


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Lets see more of those old skoo pics homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

danny_boy_65 said:


> :thumbsup:


Ke no


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 581942


 little lowrider has his high beams on , nice pic


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


That's what I'm talkin about!:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> Jus letting u guys know
> " EQYPTIAN GOLD " WILL BE OUT,, HEADIN TO HAGGIN MUSEUM,,THIS SEPT.. BE ON DISPLAY FOR 3 MONTHS,,,Stockton,ca.


http://i332.photobucket.com/albums/m341/stkn_209/egyptiangold006_zpsec83ceea.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i332.photobucket.com/albums/m341/stkn_209/egtoo002_zps699c3e40.jpg


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought that car was long gone,it's good to see it's still clean and taken care of.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

All through Jr. High, I had EGYPTIAN GOLD pinned up in my room. I couldnt wait to get older jus so i could have a Lowrider.


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

What is that building it was in? that car still looks New!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


That purple 64 impala was owned by my dad John Munoz.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

One hot summer 63 said:


> That purple 64 impala was owned by my dad John Munoz.


Where is it now?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

65ss said:


> Where is it now?


Gone but we got this 63 built in 1980 still looks clean.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>



:nicoderm:Thas Was up ol Skoo!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

my Lincoln back in 83 kandy red :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

STILL LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> STILL LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

MAN ITS BEEN A LONG TIME WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> MAN ITS BEEN A LONG TIME WHATS UP HOMIES


PM sent....


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Where's all the bad ass pics Sean2009,pm me so I could get some from you,Thanks bro.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Gone but we got this 63 built in 1980 still looks clean.


nice. more pictures?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

danny_boy_65 said:


> What is that building it was in? that car still looks New!!! :thumbsup:


 its in the Haggin museum in Stockton ca


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> its in the Haggin museum in Stockton ca


that's one way to keep it lookin clean! not to mention free storage too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 950017


 Nice!

What year abouts?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's get this awesome thread back to top :


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

(Click pics for full size images)


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

*FRANCISCO* said:


>


Your car?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

brett said:


> Your car?


nah I wish, I got a 63. I got some new cragars for it but gotta wait to get some tires for it. Work slowed down.


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

very nice pics cixpack :thumbsup:


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

stympy said:


> very nice pics cixpack :thumbsup:


 Thanks !


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

I know this car!!! It is still around. Well, around here anyways. One of my favorite cars. Owned by Kelsey Martin now. Anyone have any original info on this car?

I remember the first time I saw it back in the 90's. It was that red color. Must have been when it first made it's way up here. I remember those taillights as well. Damn that's crazy!

Any original history would be awesome!




5Six Bel Air said:


>


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

cixpack said:


>


Yeah I'm a weirdo & like weird shit, but that Camaro is badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

cixpack said:


>


 never gets old


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

damn Cixpack where you get these pics? you got all the mags and scan them?
i always get the chills when i see these olde pics...great inspiration


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, I do have a few old issues, just scanning some of the pages or pics I like.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

Holy shit cix please tell me there are more pictures of that 68 cutty


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

68cut said:


> Holy shit cix please tell me there are more pictures of that 68 cutty


Man, i wish i had more pics of that cutlass. But i do not ...


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

TTT for the old schools rides. These rides are what made me call in love with lowriding.


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

cixpack said:


>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the Caprice isn't a '74 though


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

cixpack said:


>


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

*THEN*







*NOW*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a lot of pics of that show in Mexicali..


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> I have a lot of pics of that show in Mexicali..


Would be so cool if you could scan it !


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

peterjm97 said:


> *THEN*
> View attachment 1113098
> 
> *NOW*
> ...


Well at least it's not in a junkyard.


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cixpack said:


>


nice!!


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

HELL YA!!!!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 950017


Whatever happen to this car?


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

Flickr


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Anybody remembers an old car club from the Gilroy or Hollister area called The Jesters.


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cixpack said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

cixpack said:


> Flickr
> 
> 
> > Bump bump


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

el cuate-g said:


> Anybody remembers an old car club from the Gilroy or Hollister area called The Jesters.


 yep they had a chapter in Tulare , Ca. , we used to party/picnic with them at Mooneys. the Pres. from Nor. Cal had a 67 or 68 Galaxie , black and flaked top, full juice , bad ride but cant remember names , its been a while , late 70s and I was Schlitzd out ,:420:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

cixpack said:


>


the Technikolor was top dog back then , once at Kearney park in Fresno , Ca. a hop was getting out of control , some one was trying to back out of the crowd and hit the rear quarter panel , left a basket ball size dent . we tried to stop the car but to much going on and the guy didn't stop . That's the last time I saw the Technikolor , don't know what happenened to it.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:tears:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: the good old days


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

I know a guy that was the president of the Jesters his name is Elias. He still has his cars since back then but is a 67 ford LTD and and a 52 chevy. Might be the same guy. His brother is Celso he had 74 impala during that time.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cixpack said:


> Would be so cool if you could scan it !


Sorry bro my scanner don't work ....


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> Sorry bro my scanner don't work ....


Oh, too bad. You could send those pics to me so I'll scan it in full quality, AND send it back to you... I'd be very happy to help. PM me if interested. That'll be a lot of travel for those pics but I got a bitching professional scan at work, and I know how to properly edit images.


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

el cuate-g said:


> I know a guy that was the president of the Jesters his name is Elias. He still has his cars since back then but is a 67 ford LTD and and a 52 chevy. Might be the same guy. His brother is Celso he had 74 impala during that time.


 Your probably right. It was an LTD , black with purplish top? The one I remember was a two door , fastback type. They used the old rectangular aluminum plaques . I knew the Pres. of the Lowlystics from Visalia , he had a green 77 Monte Carlo. I was in the spray booth when he resprayed it candy red. I cant remember his name. those were some clean/daily drivers.


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

cixpack said:


>


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cixpack said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cixpack said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

cixpack said:


> Ohhh shit, I remember this Ford panel


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cixpack said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

first Marble paint job that I ever seen. Leonard's Coupe.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 1140585
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


>


 Awesome scans , thanks for sharing.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

cixpack said:


> Awesome scans , thanks for sharing.


I have more pics....


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> I have more pics....


NICE !


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

cixpack said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cixpack said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

r


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cixpack said:


> r


:thumbsup:


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE (Oct 1, 2013)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


> :thumbsup:


Street Tattoo?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/URL]

my dad 65 malibu ss and 64 bel air back in 79/80


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

64 bel air


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

The Cartoon :facepalm:

:rofl:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


DONT YOU MISS THE GOOD OLE DAYS WHEN GENTE BROUGHT THER RIDES OUT EVERY WEEKND TO THE PARK..INSTEAD OF THOSE BORING CARSHOWS....:nicoderm:


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Cruzin into the past...and the present

http://vimeo.com/72860466


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

None of the present in here plis!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry...back to the past...enjoy

http://vimeo.com/89287111


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

More past

http://vimeo.com/91005124


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice Videos !


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

one of the baddest threads on layitlow :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> one of the baddest threads on layitlow :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

true that !


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

cixpack said:


> true that !
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## PLOMO77 (Aug 22, 2012)

Kick ass thread brings back many memories keep it up. I've been through all 683 pages but I either missed or was not posted. I'm looking for a car Cadillac to be exact, I know it advertised for Homies Hydraulics I believe it belong to one of the Fuentes brothers (correct me if I'm wrong) I'm looking for photos to add to my collection. Description Cadillac Coup de Ville white top, booty kit, suicide trunk with mural of chick on a unicorn, ass down, nose up, champagne pinkish, wheels to the right. any help would be appreciated


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PLOMO77 said:


> Kick ass thread brings back many memories keep it up. I've been through all 683 pages but I either missed or was not posted. I'm looking for a car Cadillac to be exact, I know it advertised for Homies Hydraulics I believe it belong to one of the Fuentes brothers (correct me if I'm wrong) I'm looking for photos to add to my collection. Description Cadillac Coup de Ville white top, booty kit, suicide trunk with mural of chick on a unicorn, ass down, nose up, champagne pinkish, wheels to the right. any help would be
> appreciated


THE SEDUCER


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## PLOMO77 (Aug 22, 2012)

That's the one thanks for the come back this one and Crystal Blue Perrsuasion were my favs are there any more of The Seducer available


jjarez79 said:


> View attachment 1187722


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cixpack said:


> true that !


nice!!


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Good pics being posted cixpack


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ONE OF MY FAVORITES SOLID GOLD


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Cixpack for taking the time posting up these pic. its crazy all these rides look unique bad azz nothing like Old school :thumbsup:


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

G-house74 said:


> Thanks Cixpack for taking the time posting up these pic. its crazy all these rides look unique bad azz nothing like Old school :thumbsup:


This thread has always been a huge source of inspiration / documentation for me... Now I'm just tryin to give something back to the community.


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ Them Bonnys are bad ass


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

My 68.. My tribute to the Old School.


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome !


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

I like that cutlass, good work on the pics cixpack:thumbsup:


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

QUOTE=cixpack;20218210]


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Ragtops CC San Diego circa 1990


----------



## Speedycu (Sep 24, 2012)

*1991*


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

cixpack said:


> > :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

cixpack said:


> (Click pics for full size images)


Any more pictures or photos of Golden Baby


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


My Monte Carlo at the homie Joker's house getting ready for his little sister's Quincenera back in the early 80s.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

thinking of selling my n.o.s. boman color bar $2000.00 o.b.o. no trades of any kind please


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 1661625
> View attachment 1661633
> View attachment 1661641
> View attachment 1661649


Looking good homie :h5:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 1661625
> View attachment 1661633
> View attachment 1661641
> View attachment 1661649


Clean.....


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> Looking good homie :h5:


:thumbsup: Thanks Bro


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

ABRAXASS said:


> Clean.....


 thank you


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Foremanfab (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome thread! My 53 should fit right in here. Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

Time to get this one back on tracks !


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice pics cixpack


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## RollinRay (May 5, 2020)

el cuate-g said:


> Anybody remembers an old car club from the Gilroy or Hollister area called The Jesters.


I do. Was youngster during time but I remember.


----------



## ernie.vee831 (Nov 21, 2021)

sean_2009 said:


>


Hey, any more pics of this car show? My dad was there with a '77 Gold Ford LTD, with the Hollywood top.


----------

